# SAS guys! Describe your ideal girlfriend



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I just wondering that what kind of girls you males here on SAS like..
..so here is some questions about your ideal girlfriend:

Her age - 

Hair color and length - 

Eye color - 

Skin color - 

Height? - 

What kind of body type? - 

How big breasts? - 

Makeup? How much? - 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable?

What kind of personality? - 

Is she virgin? - 

Does she want a lot of sex? - 

Does she have a lot of friends? - 

Does she have social anxiety? - 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - 

Her religion - 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - 

Does she have any hobbies? - 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 




Your age:


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

- About a five year age gap or less.
- Black, shoulder length 
- Violet 
- Dont matter but prolly light skin mixed race
- Lol, trimmed? 
- Fit chubby. ie Jasmin Cadavid
- B-D cup
- None
- Yes
- Shy, bubbly when she opens up 
- No
- Yes
- Because i have SA, no. But if i didn't have SA i'd say yes
- No
- No
- Nothing she takes serious.
- Casually drinks.
- Yea
- Where is she anyway?.

- 25


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Too many questions...less than 100kg and into me!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*STANDARD DISCLAIMER:* This is only describing an IDEAL girlfriend. I don't want people to think I have such rigid standards.

Her age - *25-28*

Hair color and length - *dark / black, at least shoulder length*

Eye color - *brown*

Skin color - *refuse to answer on the grounds that I don't want to be ripped apart by an angry mob*

Length - *you mean height? I'd say average girly height or less. I like to feel like the dominant one*

What kind of body type? - *healthy, sort of 'delicate', maybe athletic but not muscley*

How big breasts? - *medium*

Makeup? How much? - *fine on special occasions; just a little bit*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - *doesn't really matter. But form-fitting clothes are nice*

What kind of personality? - *sweet, affectionate, compassionate, not aggressive, doesn't take things too seriously*

Is she virgin? - *ideally yes*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *preferably not a lot, but shouldn't be closed off or rigid about it either*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *doesn't matter. Preferably not a huge number of friends. I don't want to compete for her attention.*

Does she have social anxiety? - *she can, but if it's close to my severity, it won't be a good idea because we'll reinforce each other*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *preferably not anything too severe, for practical reasons*

Her religion - *anything that doesn't involve a rigid dogma. Should take an experiential approach to reality rather than a dogmatic belief.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *no smoking or drug use, but drinking on occasion is fine*

Does she have any hobbies? - *doesn't matter. Maybe she has some hobby that I can get involved with too*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *she is preferably of the non-imaginary variety*

Your age: *28*


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll just post the attributes of my current imaginary girlfriend(Yes, I'm weird like that)

Her age - *18*

Hair color and length - *Black, down to breasts*

Eye color - *brown*

Skin color - *light brown*

Length - ???

What kind of body type? - *Slim w/ asets :yes*

How big breasts? - *DD*

Makeup? How much? - Not much, maybe some *lipstick/gloss*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - *Yes.*

What kind of personality? -* Very sweet, but no afraid to stand up for herself*

Is she virgin? - *No.*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Yes.*

Does she have a lot of friends? -* Not really*

Does she have social anxiety? - *No
* 
Does she have any other mental illnesses? -* No*

Her religion - Agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? -* No*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Video Games*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -* I'll never have anything close to what I described.
*


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I dont have an "ideal girlfriend", but I will do this just for fun.

Her age - *20-26*

Hair color and length - *Black/brunette, shoulder lenght or longer.*

Eye color - *No prefference at all.*

Skin color - *White *(shout-out to loquaciousintrovert)

Length - *~175cm* *or just shorter than me*

What kind of body type? - *I dont mind little curves.*

How big breasts? - *Avarage*.

Makeup? How much? - *Little bit is fine.*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - *Doesnt really matter.

* What kind of personality? - *Understanding, nice, smart, friendly, patient.*

Is she virgin? - *Doesnt matter much, but ideally yes.*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *I want to say Yes, but I'll just go with "sometimes". *

Does she have a lot of friends? - *No.*

Does she have social anxiety? - *Yes. (I dont care either way, but I'd just feel "safer" if she did. That way she can understand me better.)*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *No, atleast nothing too serious.*

Her religion - *If she didnt bother me with it, I dont care.* *Ideally none though.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *No. Occasional smoking/drinking is fine though.*

Does she have any hobbies? - *It would be nice if she had similar music taste and liked computer stuff. Other than that, it doesnt matter.*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *She doesnt exist.*

Your age: *24*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

AlreadyOver;1059527400]I just wondering that what kind of girls you males here on SAS like..
..so here is some questions about your ideal girlfriend:

Her age - 21 - 29.

Hair color and length - Whatever She Wants.

Eye color - Doesn't Matter.

Skin color - Doesn't Matter.

Length - 5'0" - 5'9".

What kind of body type? - Healthy.

How big breasts? - A - C.

Makeup? How much? - Not Much.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Whatever She Wants.

What kind of personality? - Really Nice, Sweet, Loving, Fun, Playfull, Very Patient, Understanding. 

Is she virgin? - Most Likely, But Doesn't Matter.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Whatever She Wants.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Whatever She Wants.

Does she have social anxiety? - No.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No.

Her religion - Doesn't Matter.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Non Smoker, Non Drug User.

Does she have any hobbies? - Whatever She Wants.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Someone that is really nice and sweet, that loves me for me and I love her for her. 



Your age: 29


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

Her age - i dont care as long as shes over 18..

Hair color and length - ginger/light brown

Eye color - blue/green

Skin color - white

Height? - over 5 foot and im happy

What kind of body type? - slim/healthy

How big breasts? - hey as long as there perky i dont care

Makeup? How much? - bearly any

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? very fashionable, likes to dress well

What kind of personality? - bookworm/geeky

Is she virgin? - no

Does she want a lot of sex? - not lots.. just an average amount

Does she have a lot of friends? - a few close ones

Does she have social anxiety? - yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no

Her religion - athiest

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - sometimes drinks

Does she have any hobbies? - if she wants them

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - honestly all of the above doesnt mean anything as long as i get along with her and she can make me laugh




Your age: 23


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

Her age - 18-20 (around my age)

Hair color and length - Blonde/Dirty Blonde (I noticed I have a thing for blondes, not dumb blondes though lol) shoulder length or longer

Eye color - Blue/Brown

Skin color - White/Tan

Height? - Shorter than me 

What kind of body type? - Athletic build, skinny girls turn me off

How big breasts? - Average, not too big

Makeup? How much? - Doesn't matter, as long as it looks good

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Doesn't matter

What kind of personality? - Nice, caring, funny, bubbly, warm

Is she virgin? - Preferably yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - She would seem weird and desperate, so no

Does she have a lot of friends? - I would feel intimidated if she had a lot of friends, but it would be great if she had a small group of friends

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Doesn't matter

Her religion - Christian

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Big NO

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Her age -* 21-26. I like older women a lot, so I would probably go older, but an ideal gf would probably be someone I could marry one day, so I don't see myself marrying someone who is over 30. I would date someone in their 30s though.*

Hair color and length - *Black and long*

Eye color - *Don't care*

Skin color - *White*

Height? - *5'7" ish? Doesn't really matter to me though*

What kind of body type? - *Some curves. I'm not too picky as long as they aren't overweight.*

How big breasts? - *Average*

Makeup? How much? - *I don't mind makeup as long as it isn't caked on and makes them look like a clown*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *Don't really have anything in mind*

What kind of personality? - *Nice, a little shy, but wants to do things and helps to bring me out of my shell.*

Is she virgin? - *No*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Yes*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *Doesn't bother me either way, but I would feel intimidated if she had a lot of friends because I don't have that many.*

Does she have social anxiety? - *No*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *No*

Her religion - *Won't bother me if she is religious as long as she doesn't get mad at me for not believing in something.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *Definitely no smoking or drugs. Yes to drinking though, but only in social settings.*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Would like her to have hobbies. Exercising and going to the gym would be a good one since I am into that and I would like my gf to try and stay in shape.*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -

Your age: *24*


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

someone who i'm attracted to and get along with. :stu


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Her age - *21-24*

Hair color and length - *Black, Brunette, or Blonde and at least shoulder length.*

Eye color - *Doesn't matter*

Skin color - *Light brown or white.*

Height? - *A few inches shorter than me.*

What kind of body type? - *Average size, not too skinny. Athletic, but not muscular. Nice pair of legs, and um backside. *

How big breasts? - *Average.*

Makeup? How much? - *Eye liner or light lip gloss. Not big on makeup.*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable?-* Doesn't matter.*

What kind of personality? - *Somewhat geeky, not incredibly extroverted, but assertive. Kind, caring, and with a similar sense of humor.*

Is she virgin? - *No.*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Yes*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *A large group of friends would intimidate me. I'd prefer a smaller close knit group, that I could also be friendly with.*

Does she have social anxiety? - *No*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *No.*

Her religion - *Agnostic or non religious theist.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *Casual drinker, pot is fine.*

Does she have any hobbies? - *I like artistic types.*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -

*Someone I can have easily have a conversation with, and can talk about anything with. Someone with similar political views.* *Somewhat athletic and into fitness. *

Your age: *21*


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

What kind of personality? - Unique, quirky, distinctive personalty, and believes in her own thing and doesn't let society sway her. Someone who doesn't quite fit into this world.

Is she virgin? - Ideally, yes, but it's not a big deal if she is not.

Nice tush? - Yes.

Not too picky about the others.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Can we do this with our dream guy?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Her age - 18-25

Hair color and length - not fussed, do like dyed colour hair though, especially red

Eye color - blue, but again not fussed

Skin color - without sounding racist Caucasian white

Height? - same height as me or smaller (don't know what my height is though)

What kind of body type? - slim but not anorexic thin

How big breasts? - not fussed

Makeup? How much? - little bit, but not excessively
Clothing style? Is she fashionable? yar

What kind of personality? - shy type but spontaneous as well

Is she virgin? - can be but not fussed, just as long as she isn't totally loose

Does she want a lot of sex? - whatever float her boat

Does she have a lot of friends? - small close knit would be ideal but thats her life and I couldn't restrict who he she hangs out with or doesn't

Does she have social anxiety? - can do, not fussed

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - depends what type, but generally not fussed. If she has bi polar then thats a plus ;]

Her religion - doesn't have to have one and if she does doesn't matter

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - not fussed, have to put up with my smoking ;], as for drugs as long as its not something like a class A

Does she have any hobbies? - Artistic and/or musical, But again not fussed. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 
In my dreams :b



Your age: 20


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> Can we do this with our dream guy?


Please do. It would be fun to read .

You may also create separate thread.



RiversEdge said:


> I thought of this as well -- just to be spiteful and childish, but I have reached the point where I realize about myself that I don't have ideals anymore - I find attractive who I find attractive -- so it would be senseless.


I dont have an ideal girlfriend either, just do it for fun as i did .


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> Please do. It would be fun to read .
> 
> You may also create separate thread.


I second this.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok. I will start another thread for the guys. Is it ok if I can use the same details AlreadyOver?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> Ok. I will start another thread for the guys. Is it ok if I can use the same details AlreadyOver?


Yep, I'd just take out the makeup question and change breast size to genital size.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Her age - 20-25

Hair color and length - Brunette, not fussed

Eye color - Don't care

Skin color - DC

Height? - DC

What kind of body type? - Thin is better but anything is ok really. As long as she has front teeth and doesn't need a crane to get out of the house.

How big breasts? - real, not too big :teeth

Makeup? How much? - less is more

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Stylish sure.

What kind of personality? - Sensitvie, chillaxed and funny

Is she virgin? - DC

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes. You can bet your sweet bippy she wants lots of sex.

Does she have a lot of friends? - DC

Does she have social anxiety? - DC

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Whatever makes her crazy enough to want me.

Her religion - DC but she doesn't get all up in my grill about it.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - yeah sometimes but not meth or any junk like that.

Does she have any hobbies? - (shrug)

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -I hope she can cook because I can't.:b And she teaches me things. Sometimes the cuteness of kittens can make her cry. Ooo and she cuts my hair.


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)

Her age - 18-22

Hair color and length - Brunette, right past the shoulders on length.

Eye color - greenish/hazel

Skin color - Caucasian, with a light tan

Height? - 5'6-5'10

What kind of body type? - athletic, with curves. a little thick is okay as well, just not too skinny.

How big breasts? - C

Makeup? How much? - whatever she likes to put on to make her feel good. I like make up if done right, and I also like natural faces so to me I'll win either way.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Unique clothing style, she's creative and original with her wardrobe. She might have some expensive designer things, but not too many, and they were mostly all gifts. Overall she wears what she likes, and it looks really good on her. 

What kind of personality? - Smart, funny, motivated to make things happen. She is optimistic, and very often in a good mood. 

Is she virgin? - no

Does she want a lot of sex? - yes, a lot. She is also a freak and really likes to find public places where no one can see to do it.

Does she have a lot of friends? - She has a core group of 5 friends she mainly talks to, but there are a lot of acquaintances from school and stuff. 

Does she have social anxiety? - I want to say yes cause that would make her 1000x more understanding of me, but we would both be getting a lot better with her motivating us to do stuff about it.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no

Her religion - she can be agnostic, atheist, or buddist. 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - she drinks and smokes weed. She's also done mushrooms or is open to trying them. but she doesn't smoke cigs or do any other drugs really.

Does she have any hobbies? - she likes to indoor rock climb, snowboard, and do charity work/volunteerism

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - she has about 15 tattoos, maybe even a sleeve. and a Monroe piercing.




Your age:20


----------



## TWlTCHY (Mar 4, 2011)

Her age - *16 - 19*

Hair color and length - *Long(ish) luxurious flowing black hai*r

Eye color - *Blue*_>_*Green*_>_*Hazel*

Skin color - *Caucasian, healthy skin, untanned*









Height? - *5*'*2*" - *5*'*8*"

What kind of body type? - *A healthy looking slim with a nice* *tush*.









How big breasts?* - B cup

*Makeup? How much?* - Not a necessity, however eye shadow and lipstick can be very sexy at times.*

Clothing style?Is she fashionable?* I would love for my girl to be well put together and have a unique sense of style. I find girls in dark colors very attractive; I would most likely spoil her with clothing and accessories.

*What kind of personality?* - A non * *judgmental girl with some introverted qualities; A hint of shyness with the ability to socialize when necessary. A non narcissistic and understanding individual I could speak with regarding just about anything. 
*
Is she virgin?* - Preferably, yes

* Does she want a lot of sex?* - This question scares me..... * *Yes?








*
Does she have a lot of friends?* - Not an extraordinary amount of friends, but enough to make her happy and keep me feeling comfortable. (Theirs nothing worse than being the third-wheel)*

Does she have social anxiety?* - Maybe*

Does she have any other mental illnesses?* - SA, BDD, Eating disorders welcomed with open arms*

Her religion* - Doesn't matter*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?* - Seeing as I've tried nothing in my life, an experimental relationship would be a positive experience... I think?*

Does she have any hobbies?* - I adore an artsy girl with athletic interests. Painting, running, sports, poetry, poetry, POETRY * *:heart

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf?* - Does she exist? * *...

*Your age:*17*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Her age - *young*

Hair color and length - *long*

Eye color - *two*

Skin color - *full body coverage*

Length - *doable*

What kind of body type? - *sexy*

How big breasts? - *big*.

Makeup? How much? - *edible*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - *sexy*

What kind of personality? - *sexy*

Is she virgin? - *sexual*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *sexual*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *sex*

Does she have social anxiety? - *sex*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *sexiness*

Her religion - *sexiness*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *blow*

Does she have any hobbies? - *blow*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *blowable*

Your age: *old*


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

AlreadyOver said:


> ..so here is some questions about your ideal girlfriend:


First of all, it's kinda embarrassing to tell all that.  But thanks for giving us space to write all that, it's nice to be able to speak about it a little.

Also, sorry that can't really give precise answers to most questions. Almost no detail matters specifically, but some are nice additions to a dream. I can't say someone will be "more ideal" with undermentioned reservations, really. So, well.

*Her age* - 18-22. Not that exact age matters, but being the same age makes it easier to relate, share experiences, etc.

*Hair color and length* - Any color, really. Though, extreme dyeing or other harming procedures (like careless ironing) are sad to see. Don't harm yourself, please!  As about the length, any can be absolutely cute, really.

*Eye color* - any. Though, bright grey or blue eyes sometimes give +5 butterflies in a stomach. )

*Skin color (or race)* - any.

*Height* - any. I even find it cute when a girl is higher than a boy (though, that's unlikely with my height). There are no downsides in any height combination, just a cute variety in a ways you'll cuddle or kiss. 

*What kind of body type?* - Doesn't matter much, though thin is nice to see. It probably sounds silly, but the sight of delicate fragile hands awakens something in you, something like aspiration to care and protect. I'm a weak human being, but perhaps I can still be of a use to someone. It's something subconscious.

*How big breasts?* - I don't really care about the size, and I have to add that I honestly don't understand why so many men are crazy about it. Also, small > big.

*Makeup? How much?* - Natural is cute. I don't mind it that much, - just think that the natural eyes or lips always win over the eyeliner or bright lipstick.

*Clothing style? Is she fashionable?* - Doesn't matter in the first place. But, yes, I have to admit I am weak to romantic looks like summer dresses, cute warm knitwear, etc. And, of course, it's always nice to see a fashionable person.

*What kind of personality?* - I've tried to come up with a trait that's most important to me and I think that there is one word: kind. I don't know, it just feels warm even to think about that word. It implicates so many meanings. Definitely not a cynical, rude person.

*Is she virgin?* - Doesn't matter. I used to wish that, but to think of it, it's close-minded and silly.

*Does she have a lot of friends?* - Wishing someone to have less friends is kinda evil, you know, so I'd be happy if she has as many friends as she needs to be happy.

*Does she have social anxiety?* - Doesn't matter. There are many wonderful possibilities in both options.

*Does she have any other mental illnesses?* - Preferably nothing serious, but I think I'll help ask much as I can.

*Her religion* - Doesn't matter. I'm an atheist myself, but I like religion, I really do. I like how it affects many people, I like it as, for example, a source of moral, confidence, kindness; I like it for it's cultural importance, and so on. And everyone has the right to believe in anything. One, and absolutely only one case I will have a problem with religion is when it steps on other fundamental rights. You know, restricting women's freedom, or bad intentions to someone of different beliefs, or anything like that.

*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?* - Preferably not. I don't, myself. Though, I'm not a radical: I'm not against moderate drinking at a party, or a smoking friend, or even pot. But, of course, I'll try to convince people to stop smoking etc., for their own best. I worry about her health, after all.

*Does she have any hobbies?* - Doesn't matter in the first place. But, of course, if she does, it'll be nice to explore new fields and have new experiences together. Hobbies are great.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf?* - I don't know. Well, honestly, I want to write the word "kind" again. Sympathetic, empathizing, well-wishing; tender, warm-hearted, understanding, tolerant, I don't know how to sum it up. Just, you know, someone who will fill your heart with warmness and will make you happy just by looking at her.

*Your age:* 20.


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> So WAIT - if the guys got to answer how big of breasts they like...WHAT do we get to ask in return hmmmm
> 
> :lol


Breast size too, of course! 
Myself, I prefer guys with delicious flat chest, for example.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Wait, what the hell is a "girlfriend"? 


:b


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

May as well join in!

Her age - *18-22*

Hair color and length - *Blonde. shoulder length, but ties it up.*

Eye color - *Blue, Or green, or even hetero-chromatic. that would be cool.*

Skin color - *White (Caucasian), I'm black, so you can't call racism! Well, you still could technically, but don't please.*

Height? - *5 ft 8 inches should do fine.*

What kind of body type? - *Pear*.

How big breasts? - *D*

Makeup? How much? - Not much. *Just some foundation*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *Half and Half.*

What kind of personality? - *Like mine. Likes random dancing, kind of a "loser", like (no major passions in life, awkward in public (the more forward "perverted awkward) sucks at almost everything, like me.) Not a "good" job, but she likes it: just sees it as money. No mark-able talents, good sense of humor/funny.
* 
Is she virgin? -* Probably not. As long as she uses condoms, and has NO STD's, she's fine.*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Yes. And so do I. So we help each other out. A lot. Like, on reflex.* *She views it as NOT a way of emotional connection, but rather a simple mechanical act, like me.* *Willing to experiment (Sadomasochism).
* 
Does she have a lot of friends? - *Meh. A couple.*

Does she have social anxiety? - *No*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *No.*

Her religion - *Doesn't matter, but from what I've described, she'd probably be Agnostic, or Atheist.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *Drinks occasionally.*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Video games!*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *Someone who is comfortable in their squalor (e.g burps and farts, scratches her butt a lot), has a lot of arguments, eh, discussions, that hopefully end in sex.
* 
Your age: *17*


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

WTFAust said:


> May as well join in!
> 
> Her age - *18-22*
> 
> ...


Upon further inspection of this... I have just kind of described a female version of me with big breasts!
Narcissism, you sly dog you!


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Her age - 17/18, dating older women makes me worry that she'll just find someone more mature and leave me. I wouldn't say "no" because of that, but this is the ideal situation (that's the case for most of these responses also)

Hair color and length - Black/Brunette, Long

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - tan

Height? - little shorter than me. Not too tall and not too short

What kind of body type? - Curvy

How big breasts? - doesn't matter (not lying lol, I've never been a "boobs" guy, and I wouldn't reject a girl or not go after a girl because of her cup size)

Makeup? How much? - *Not too much*. This is critical. Girls with too much makeup turn me off completely. Show off your natural beauty. If you want it to look good that's fine, but just don't overdo it.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - hmm. Mature or comfortable. Or just normal and average. Not too expensive

What kind of personality? - fairly outgoing. Not too loud or annoying lol. But also not afraid to talk. Nice of course. Quirky or weird (don't ask, that's a trend that I notice in the girls I fall for, and I'm kinda weird so it fits ).

Is she virgin? - Preferably yes, I can't lie to myself. But if not it's no big deal. As long as she hasn't been with 3 or more different guys in the past (remember, she's 17/18. That's a little much don't you think?)

Does she want a lot of sex? - doesn't matter, but she can't be a nymphomaniac. If she wants to wait I wouldn't mind.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter. As long as these friends don't change how she feels about me. (I wonder if that's a naive, inexperienced answer.... oh well :stu lol)

Does she have social anxiety? - doesn't matter.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Nothing too serious....

Her religion - doesn't matter. As long as her faith doesn't change how she feels about me.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - NO. Drinking on occasion is fine. Drugs, *no*

Does she have any hobbies? - yes. Doesn't really matter what. As long as it isn't partying/drinking/getting high it's fine with me.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She should feel comfortable around me and not feel the need to "test me" or "think about whether she wants to be with me or not". We have an immediate connection when we meet and have conversations pretty easily.

Your age:18


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Yep, I'd just take out the makeup question and change breast size to *genital size*.


Genital size?


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Her age - *28-40*

Hair color and length - *brown, black, dirty blonde and shoulder length to middle back*

Eye color - *no preference*

Skin color - *White/tanned/brown*

Height? - *5'3-5'9*

What kind of body type? - *Slim/Athletic*

How big breasts? - *small to medium*

Makeup? How much? - *small bit of eyeliner*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *casual preferred*

What kind of personality? - *adventureous at times, yet introverted*

Is she virgin? - *no preference*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *medium sex drive*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *no preference*

Does she have social anxiety? - *no preference*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *as long as she has moderate self esteem and no serious problems, we're good*

Her religion - *no preference*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *non smoker, drinks but doesnt get drunk on a regular basis, no drug use*

Does she have any hobbies? - *yes*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *must act her age and be independant yet still able to commit*

Your age:*30*


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

humourless said:


> Genital size?


add shape to that.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

we all love chode


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

humourless said:


> Genital size?


Yeah, I know we all say it doesn't matter, but it does. If only for aesthetic reasons


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Her age - No younger than 21

Hair color and length - Brunette / ginger. shoulder length+

Eye color -light hazel or blue

Skin color - white/tan

Height? - No shorter than 5'2, tallest being 5'8

What kind of body type? - pear or hourglass / fit

How big breasts? - No smaller than C, no bigger than D

Makeup? How much? - Eyeliner, and abit of lip gloss. Wet lipstick every now and again.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Tight clothing.

What kind of personality? - shy but bubbly and active.

Is she virgin? - No.

Does she want a lot of sex? - She would have to have a higher sex drive than me, being nagged for sex is. . . fun.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Yes.

Does she have social anxiety? - Never been with someone that has SA so i can't say no. Doesn't matter?.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Rather she didn't

Her religion - Nothing serious.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - social drinker 

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes.

Anything else you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Shes a woman that knows what she wants and isn't scared to boss me about from time to time.

Your age: 27


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

As far as I see, "vanilla" is often used as a synonym for "normal", "default", "standard". But I'm not a native speaker, so I'm not sure, perhaps he meant something strange.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Something to do with vanilla ice cream or something.


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

Her age - [18-26]

Hair color and length - [color doesn't matter and shoulderish length]
 
Eye color - [green or gray or both]
 
Skin color - [fair]

Height? - [5'4"-5'10"] 

What kind of body type? - [slender to athletic]
 
How big breasts? - [no preference]

Makeup? How much? - [no preference]

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? [very fashionable, pays attention to trends]
 
What kind of personality? - [nice girl next door]
 
Is she virgin? - [no]

Does she want a lot of sex? - [sometimes]

Does she have a lot of friends? - [yes, more the better]

Does she have social anxiety? - [no preference]

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - [no preference]

Her religion - [atheist]

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - [only soft drugs on occasion]

Does she have any hobbies? - [into sports, shopping and dancing]

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -

[likes me for the person I am and is understanding]


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

Her age - 24-32

Hair color and length - dark, long

Eye color - blue

Skin color -  [fair]

Height? -  [5'4"-5'10"]

What kind of body type? - athletic to slightly curvy - hourglass figure

How big breasts? - whatever matches her body type

Makeup? How much? - not too much

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? casual, but dresses professionally for work

What kind of personality? - laid back, but passionate about a few things

Is she virgin? - no

Does she want a lot of sex? - not enough to risk injury - otherwise, yes.

Does she have a lot of friends? - a few close friends and several acquaintances

Does she have social anxiety? - mild, or no

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no, other than a few neuroses

Her religion - agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - only a drink once in a while

Does she have any hobbies? - yes, hopefully some that are similar to mine and some that aren't.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -  

 has a strange sense of humor, like me.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Her age - Don't care. As long as it is above the legal age for adulthood

Hair color and length - Don't care

Eye color - Don't care

Skin color - Don't care

Height? - Don't care

What kind of body type? - Don't care

How big breasts? - Don't care

Makeup? How much? - Don't care

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Don't care

What kind of personality? - Mature, i.e. not childish. Not giggly. Not "sassy". Someone who is not looking for me to "take care of them", "lead them" or "put them in their place". I'm not your dad.

Is she virgin? - Don't care

Does she want a lot of sex? - Not necessarily. A reasonable amount is fine, like once or thrice a week. We have other stuff to do too.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Don't care

Does she have social anxiety? - Don't care

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Don't care

Her religion - Don't care

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Preferably drinks, it'd be cool if she smoked too. Don't care about the drugs as long as I don't have to finance her drug habit.

Does she have any hobbies? - Don't care

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Not really.




Your age: 29


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm lazy to answer all the questions so I'll just put it in short.

In terms of *appearance*: Slim/medium sized, long-haired girls are always my favorite, no matter how she looked(under the condition that her face doesn't look like guy or an ape). 
And I wouldn't mind any clothing she wear, it would be good if she wears neat & simple, in fact, t-shirt with shorts/jeans casual style will do, and of course, the tighter the better =x

In terms of *personality*: It would be best if she's not demanding or expects a lot from others.
But i would love it if she's kind, easy-going and has a nice sense of humor. Hopefully we have a few common hobbies too.

I won't mind if she has SA, as long as she doesn't mind that i have it too. In fact I'm more comfortable talking to them as compared to normal, non-SA girls.


----------



## joshtillb (Dec 25, 2011)

Her age - within the divide by 2 add 7 rule lol 

Hair color and length - no preference on color, but i like shoulder length or longer hair 

Eye color -blue 

Skin color -tanned but natural 

Height? - chin height 

What kind of body type? - not skin and bones...but not "fat"

How big breasts? - smallerish 

Makeup? How much? -very little 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? prep/abercrombie

What kind of personality? - HONEST, mellow, funny, can enjoy doing nothing

Is she virgin? - doesnt matter as long as shes not a *****

Does she want a lot of sex? - nahhh just as long as she wants it 

Does she have a lot of friends? - id prefer a small group of close friends i can meet 

Does she have social anxiety? - that would be perfect as long as were comfortable with eachother...then again i need someone to break my shell 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - id rather not...but hey everyone has issues 

Her religion - id prefer nonpracticing catholic 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - drinking is okay...and weed 

Does she have any hobbies? - perhaps photography, acoustic guitar, snowboarding or maybe another sport

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - for years ive been saying my dream GF is a combination of Taylor Swift and the charicter Amy from The Secret Life Of the American Teenager 



Your age: 20


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

*Her age -*between 53 and 72 *

Hair color and length -*off white from 1 cm to waist height*

Eye color - *something to match my new kitchen

*Skin color - *this question is too black and white

*Height? - *exactly 173.5756cm

*What kind of body type? - *sedan

*How big breasts? - *rock or watermelon size is fine

*Makeup? How much? - *she may need to sit a make up exam as well

*Clothing style? Is she fashionable?* Minimalist...less is more

*What kind of personality? -*a bonus*

Is she virgin? - *experience preferred but will train

*Does she want a lot of sex? - *I don't know. You will have to ask her.

*Does she have a lot of friends? - *you mean who want a lot of sex too?*

Does she have social anxiety? - *I just hope she doesn't panic when she meets the rest of my family.
*Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *Anything OK except hypochondria

*Her religion - *Humourless

*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *Panaedeine and caffeine only.

*Does she have any hobbies? - *cluedo, strip poker and sex.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 
*Not really except to remind her that she must be perfect!

*Your age: *from 53 to 72


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This line is busy.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Her age - Must be of legal age or I'll get in trouble. 

Nationality - Prefer American but not important.

Hair color and length - I prefer blondes but I'm not picky. I don't like short hair on girls.

Eye color - Who cares?

Skin color - White to light brown.

Height? - Over 5' but under 6'

What kind of body type? - I like the classic "hour glass" female figure.

How big breasts? - Anything more than a handful is a waste.

Makeup? How much? - Yes. Tasteful amount. 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? I don't care. 

What kind of personality? - Pleasant. Honest. Not stuck-up.

Is she virgin? - Makes no difference.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Only with me. 

Does she have a lot of friends? - Not too many.

Does she have social anxiety? - Since I have SA how can I fault her if she does too? 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Nothing too serious.

Her religion - Prefer a Christian.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Hope not.

Does she have any hobbies? - Doesn't matter but hopefully she likes sports and outdoor adventures.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Hopefully she's got her head on straight and would make a good wife and mother.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Her age *20-30*

Nationality *Well I've always had this thing for American girls, but British, other European, Australian and Canadian are fine too*

Hair color and length *any colour, any length*

Eye color *any*

Skin color *any, but I do like pale skin a lot*

Height? *definitely below 6 foot, preferably average female height as I'm not that tall myself*

What kind of body type? *thin to medium. if I had a gf I'd make a real effort to stay in shape and would like her to do the same*

How big breasts? *small to medium ideally but not too fussy*

Makeup? How much? *not too much*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *irrelevant*

What kind of personality? *funny, friendly, easy-going, open-minded, geeky, neat and organised (if possible)*

Is she virgin? *ideally, but not necessary*

Does she want a lot of sex? *YES (every other day at least). Kinkiness is an important quality.*

Does she have a lot of friends? *not worried*

Does she have social anxiety? *ideally, but not necessary. preferably not housebound though*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? *ideally just SA or none at all, but I won't say no unless it's something I just can't deal with*

Her religion *atheist or agnostic ideally*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? *no smoking or drugs, drinks infrequently*

Does she have any hobbies? *yes, preferably some similar to mine. A love of history, metal music, miscellaneous geeky things would be great. I'd like to pick up new hobbies together*

*Other* well from past experience I know I don't like clinginess, or 'besottedness' (staring at you with hearts popping out of their eyes). It just makes me very uncomfy.
Also I want someone who accepts the fact I don't drive (and in some ways I'd prefer they didn't either.)

My Age: 27
My Nationality: British


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Her age *20-24*

Nationality *Preferably Italian or **1st generation** Italian-American. However nationality isn't a big deal for me. *

Hair color and length *Brunette about shoulder length *

Eye color *any*

Skin color *As long as she's not pale*

Height? *a little shorter than me*

What kind of body type? *average, she doesn't have to be super curvy or anything
* 
How big breasts? *medium to large*

Makeup? How much? *not too much*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *I'm not picky here *

What kind of personality? *funny, open-minded, geeky, nerdy, supportive, empathic, kind, optimistic, maybe a bit of an idealist, smart but not a smart-***, passionate, creative, artistic, liberal *

Is she virgin? *It would make me feel a lot better about being one if she was*.

Does she want a lot of sex? *I want to say yes, but just as long as she wants some I'm fine*

Does she have a lot of friends? *not too many*

Does she have social anxiety? *yes, or at the very least shy *

Does she have any other mental illnesses? *maybe general anxiety and depression as long as it's not too severe *

Her religion *ideally catholic not necessary though, just as long if she is a different religion she doesn't try to push it on me *

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? *no smoking or drugs, drinking socially is good though*

Does she have any hobbies? *writing, watching anime, maybe drawing, maybe video games, into comedy
* 
*Other*

My Age: *22*
My Nationality: *1st Generation Italian-American *


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Her age - _23. Doesn't matter, just not older than me._

Hair color and length - _blonde, shoulder length. Doesn't matter that much. Though straight is better._

Eye color - _Irrelevant_

Skin color - *white*

Height? - *5'8*

What kind of body type? - *Slim but toned.*

How big breasts? - *B is big enough*

Makeup? How much? - *A little, nothing too noticeable*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *Nothing too flashy...just well put together, maybe a bit on the conservative side*

What kind of personality? - *Kind, caring, loving, respects herself and others*

Is she virgin? - *Realistically, this is unlikely. But under 5 partners is preferable*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Moderate amount, but it's of the loving, emotion-based variety*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *A few close ones*

Does she have social anxiety? - *A little. Or she's understanding of it*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *No*

Her religion - *None, but has morals*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *NO drugs or smoking. Drinks a little*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Painting, playing the piano*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -

Your age: *23*


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

So your ideal woman has to play the piano?


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Her age - Preferably My age (17)

Hair color and length - medium/long, don't care about colour at all.

Eye color - blue, green or light brown

Skin color - don't care really

Height? - slightly shorter than me (like 4 inches shorter)

What kind of body type? - as long as she doesn't have more muscles than me 

How big breasts? - Actually I'm not too fussed, unlike male stereotyping suggests.

Makeup? How much? - little, it's a huge turnoff if girls cake on makeup, and I've heard guys skit those who do secretly.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - colourful stuff  makes me happy and makes her more approachable..

What kind of personality? - sweet, creative and caring.

Is she virgin? - Yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - Not too much, especially not early on in a relationship.

Does she have a lot of friends? - same as me

Does she have social anxiety? - like me, yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses - as long as she isn't crazy 

Her religion - atheist or agnostic.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no, I find it a turn off if girls talk about getting 'wasted' on anything.

Does she have any hobbies? - yes, art ,science, nature etc

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - from a different country to me, like us or Canada, but not too cultually different that would be interesting 




Your age: 17


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't care what she looks like. As long as she doesn't care what I look like and we like each other is all that matters.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

humourless said:


> So your ideal woman has to play the piano?


Absolutely not. I guess I should have italicized that part. It's not very important.

It's really just personality, followed by appearance(height and build, and they go hand in hand) and # of sex partners. And no drugs. And no ****ty clothes.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

*Her age -* 15-18

*Hair color and length -* Any really, as long as it's a natural colour instead of pink or blue or something. Also, not grey for obvious age-related reasons lol.

*Eye color -* Not at all bothered.

*Skin color -* Not bothered.

*Height? -* Shorter than me preferably (I'm average male height).

*What kind of body type? -* Slim/average with curves.

*How big breasts? -* Not really bothered, but I guess if I had to choose then average really.

*Makeup? How much? -* Not much really, depends on the girl.

*Clothing style? Is she fashionable?-* simple, not too expensive or showy, anything that suits her.

*What kind of personality? -* Kind, non-judgemental, calm, good sense of humour

*Is she virgin? -* Not really bothered, although ideally yes because the idea of a girl being "ahead of me" might make me feel anxious.

*Does she want a lot of sex? -* Normal amount or more. Not really such a thing as too much! :lol

*Does she have a lot of friends? -* not bothered as long as she could get along with my friends.

*Does she have social anxiety? -* Not bothered. If she can hold a conversation with me that's enough.

*Does she have any other mental illnesses? -* Ideally no, but I believe everyone strays from the "normal" idea of mental health to some extent.

*Her religion -* Atheist/Agnostic. This is fairly important.

*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? -* Not bothered. Wouldn't want her to be teetotal or opposed to the idea of drink/drugs, but wouldn't want an addict either. Everything in moderation. Also smoking tobacco is a turn-off but not majorly.

*Does she have any hobbies?* - Bonus points for having similar hobbies to me, but not really important.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *
Open minded in terms of taste in music or films would be good.

*Your age:* 16


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Her age - Around mine so 18ish

Hair color and length - Longer hair is nice. Not too picky about the color.

Eye color - Again not picky about the eye color.

Skin color - Whatever. 

Height? - I'm pretty short... so someone a bit below me? 5' 5" would be cool. 

What kind of body type? - Not overweight but not too skinny. A little bit of fat is hot.

How big breasts? - To be honest I don't really care. Really large ones look semi-weird to me. 

Makeup? How much? - Definitely not a lot. As long as it looks like it could be a person's face without make up then we're fine. The incredible amounts of eye shadow and stuff is ehhh.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Normal clothes? A bit dressy would be nice.

What kind of personality? - Smart, nice, open, funny. 

Is she virgin? - Yes but this isn't a big deal.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Normal amounts would be fine. 

Does she have a lot of friends? - A few.

Does she have social anxiety? - No.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No.

Her religion - Atheist/Agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No. 

Does she have any hobbies? - Yeah. Nothing specific but just things we could do.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 

Your age: 17


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Her age - 20-30

Hair color and length - whatever looks good on her. I like girls that vary their styles though. I do have a thing for redheads but that's not a big deal

Eye color - whatever

Skin color - whatever

Height? - again, not too picky here. Shorter or a bit taller than I am (5'11").

What kind of body type? - fit or average or some pudge, basically healthy is the biggest concern. I aspire to an active lifestyle though I'm lapsed at the moment so i would like her to join me.

How big breasts? - not picky here

Makeup? How much? - the less the better, don't want someone overly obsessed with it and spending all her time in front of a mirror

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - whatever makes her comfortable

What kind of personality? - a little goofy, a little introverted, a bit more spontaneous than I am, bookish, likes to travel, musically or artistically inclined would be awesome since I fail on that front, geeky

Is she virgin? - don't care as long as she doesn't

Does she want a lot of sex? - as much as I do (woo ambiguity!)

Does she have a lot of friends? - depends on how awesome they are, yes if awesome.

Does she have social anxiety? - don't want to wish SA on anyone but i don't know if it would be better if both partners did or not sooooo, maybe? Wouldn't turn her down for it that's for sure.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - as long as they are mostly under control 

Her religion - I'm an atheist so she needs to be ok with that, otherwise her religion is her deal

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no smoking, enjoys a drink or two, or three with me. No hard drugs.

Does she have any hobbies? - of course, reads, likes dogs, games, snowboards, hikes, camps, whatever. As long as it doesn't get in the way of our relationship and we do enough stuff together.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - probably doesn't want kids, wants to start a business with me, maybe live in the woods at some point or own a cabin.

Your age: 25


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

Her age - 18-29

Hair color and length - blonde, black or whichever

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - white

Height? - tall, like 6 feet?

What kind of body type? - average or thin, petite 

How big breasts? - medium, not huge

Makeup? How much? - not too much, not too little

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? tight pants, thats all i care

What kind of personality? - accepting, very kind, similar interests maybe

Is she virgin? - would be cool, if not thats cool

Does she want a lot of sex? - thats ok only if it's not all about that

Does she have a lot of friends? - doesn't matter

Does she have social anxiety? - would be cool, fine if not

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - what else is new?

Her religion - guess i can live with almost anything

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - i can get her to stop

Does she have any hobbies? - we are all different, thats ok

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 

As waiting is always the hardest thing to do, I can't get myself to ask for more specifics.


Your age: 23


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

No. This type of thing makes me want to barf.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Her age - 16-25

Hair color and length - Light Brown

Eye color - Green

Skin color - White

Height? - 5'4"-5'9"

What kind of body type? - XXL, I prefer fat girls

How big breasts? - Don't care, as long as they aren't ridiculously oversized

Makeup? How much? - Not too much

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - She has an idiosyncratic fashion sense

What kind of personality? - Kind, smart, observant, spontaneous.

Is she virgin? - Yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes, especially when I'm bored

Does she have a lot of friends? - No

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter either way

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Yes. I think this would be beneficial, as we could better understand each other. 

Her religion - Doesn't matter, unless it interferes with our relationship.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Moderate drinker, maybe.

Does she have any hobbies? - Of course, a few shared with me, a few we don't have in common. We don't have to share everything.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She wears a nice skirt

Your age - 21


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Her age - 18-30

Hair color and length - Don't really care, can be super short or super long or in between.

Eye color - Doesn't matter.

Skin color - Don't care.

Height? - 5'11 to 6'5

What kind of body type? - Skinny or slim

How big breasts? - Don't care, but I actually like small breasts more

Makeup? How much? - Don't care too much, just not absurdly caked on

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Yes, must have their own style. Not some copy-cat style from the group they hang out with.

What kind of personality? - Different, unique, dreamy, independent, loyal, kind hearted

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - Preferably not a lot, I appreciate a good cuddle more

Does she have a lot of friends? - Not a lot, but I don't mind if she does

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Don't care, as long as she isn't trying to murder me in my sleep

Her religion - Don't care. BUT! She _MUST NOT_ be judgmental of other peoples beliefs, that's the only request. Be it atheist or Buddhist or christian, it doesn't matter as long as she is open minded about it and doesn't belittle anyone elses beliefs

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Preferably not

Does she have any hobbies? - Stargazing would be a good one, but anything works

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Must not be all about money or material things, life isn't about that stuff

Your age:21


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Her age - *21-25*

Hair color and length - _*Black/brown, medium to long*_

Eye color - _*Blue*_

Skin color - _*Pale, tanned*_

Height? - _*5'10-6'2*_

What kind of body type? - _*Slim, athletic, curvy*_

How big breasts? - _*Average I guess*_

Makeup? How much? - _*No, none
* _
Clothing style?Is she fashionable? _* Whatever she feels comfortable in*_

What kind of personality? - _*Has a sense of humour, laid back, loyal, honest, intelligent, confident *_

Is she virgin? - _*Yes*_

Does she want a lot of sex? - _*Sure*_

Does she have a lot of friends? - _*Don't care*_

Does she have social anxiety? - *Sure, it wouldn't bother me*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - _*No*_

Her religion - _*doesn't matter*_

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - _*No, socially and no*_

Does she have any hobbies? -

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -

Your age:_*23*_


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

Her age - 26 to 32

Hair color and length - black shoulder length

Eye color - brown

Skin color - tan, brownish

Height? - 5,7

What kind of body type? - average

How big breasts? - c

Makeup? How much? - very light makeup

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Something ladylike. 

What kind of personality? - Easy going and quiet . Down to earth . No hang ups about her weight or looks. 

Is she virgin? - Ideally, yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - no

Does she have a lot of friends? - a few close ones. 

Does she have social anxiety? - Yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no

Her religion - atheist , non religous

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - 
Social drinker. No drugs
Does she have any hobbies? - musician, computer geek.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 
Girl next door plain jane



Your age: 40


----------



## burr (Dec 27, 2011)

Her age - 18-25

Hair color and length - medium-long, color doesn't matter

Eye color - no preference

Skin color - doesn't matter

Height? - 5'0-5'5

What kind of body type? - slender and curvy, have a big butt

How big breasts? - c-dd

Makeup? How much? - moderate

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? no preference

What kind of personality? - caring,passionate,intellegent,compassionate

Is she virgin? - no

Does she want a lot of sex? - whatever she wants

Does she have a lot of friends? - not really, I dont' have many friends

Does she have social anxiety? - yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - yes nothing to severe that way, she would understand me beyond a conventional level

Her religion - doesn't matter

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no

Does she have any hobbies? - yes, maybe in various kinds of art or anything that we might do toghther

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I want her to be pirate arghhhhhhh

Your age:23


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> No. This type of thing makes me want to barf.


Why?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

As of right now...

Her age - *40 and older*

Hair color and length - *Blondie. Cuz there moar fun!*

Eye color - *Whateva*

Skin color - *Whateva*

Height? - *Amazon chicks are the bomb*

What kind of body type? - *As long as they got the goods*

How big breasts? - *lolololololol*

Makeup? How much? - *Cover up that beauty*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - *She better be. Like a model, hahahaha.*

What kind of personality?* - A personality that accepts me and one that's not like the girls on this site ahahahahaha!*

Is she virgin?* - What does it mattter, ahahahaha!*

Does she want a lot of sex?* - I hope so, lololollol!!!*

Does she have a lot of friends?* - I don't care. I want woman.*

Does she have social anxiety?* - Aha, anotha SAS woman oh yeah!*

Does she have any other mental illnesses?* - I hope so yeah!*

Her religion* - What does religion got to do with it? As long as she worships me! Oh yeah!*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?* - All 3. Otherwise, she be kicked to the curb!*

Does she have any hobbies?* - Me. Ahahahaha!*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf?* - Maybe..... she's like.... a girl.... ahahahahaha!*

Your age: *Um, nonayobizniss*


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Her age - 20-30

Hair color and length - Blonde,long

Eye color - Blue,green

Skin color - Tanned

Height? - 5'5"-6'2"

What kind of body type? - Athletic,toned

How big breasts? - Don't care, just average not too big

Makeup? How much? - Don't care,just not loads of it

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Yes

What kind of personality? - Funny,easy going,confident(but not to an overwhelming level) 

Is she virgin? - Don't care

Does she want a lot of sex? - Whatever,I'd go along with it

Does she have a lot of friends? - Not a lot

Does she have social anxiety? - Preferably no,or if so very mild

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No

Her religion - Nothing too weird

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Preferably not

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes,preferably music,sports,movies

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - No

Your age:24


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

voodoochild16 said:


> Why?


Good question. I've decided I'm not going to provide an answer right now and will let people assume and guess.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I see a lot og guys like long hair


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

She has to like whiskey on her potatoes


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Good question. I've decided I'm not going to provide an answer right now and will let people assume and guess.


Well my assumption is that you simply have different requirements in your partner of the opposite sex. And you saying "barf" doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

voodoochild16 said:


> Well my assumption is that you simply have different requirements in your partner of the opposite sex. And you saying "barf" doesn't make any sense at all.


No, it wasn't that. I hope you're not worrying about it. I'm struggling to articulate myself today but will attempt to explain. Threads like this on a social disorder site, while apparently benign, do exacerbate insecurities. For instance, many women reading through this thread might leave upset about the lists of criteria. People here struggle to find partners and many have never dated.

That's one aspect of why lists of such criteria turn my stomach. Another is it's just not what love's about, and such threads come across very superficial. People don't love someone because they fit lists of criteria or are perfect. It's just not real.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I tried doing it but alot of my answers were very vague. It's unfair to paint an ideal picture of a woman in my head. That could narrow the window for potential girls who might not match that ideal, but would still be a great partner. I just have slight preferences is all. I don't think I'll ever get over my liking of red hair. :teeth


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> No, it wasn't that. I hope you're not worrying about it. I'm struggling to articulate myself today but will attempt to explain. Threads like this on a social disorder site, while apparently benign, do exacerbate insecurities. For instance, many women reading through this thread might leave upset about the lists of criteria. People here struggle to find partners and many have never dated.
> 
> That's one aspect of why lists of such criteria turn my stomach. Another is it's just not what love's about, and such threads come across very superficial. People don't love someone because they fit lists of criteria or are perfect. It's just not real.


Your right some girls may be upset about our high standards within this thread, but ive seen threads with woman saying what they want in men, it is upsetting kind of but i always remember that everyone is different, and there are many woman that look for different things. My past relationships were good experiences as I taught myself to remember that one relationship that doesn't work out is not the end of the world, and the next woman out of 3 billion will be another possible successful or unsuccessful relationship.



Rixy said:


> I tried doing it but alot of my answers were very vague. It's unfair to paint an ideal picture of a woman in my head. That could narrow the window for potential girls who might not match that ideal, but would still be a great partner. I just have slight preferences is all. I don't think I'll ever get over my liking of red hair. :teeth


Rixy, how come you have a liking of red hair in woman but your avatar is some chick with brown hair?. Change it!.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Because Amy Acker is hot? :b


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Janniffy said:


> I see a lot og guys like long hair


I love short hair too. :yes


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

offbyone said:


> I love short hair too. :yes


:clap:clap


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

He has to be cute.


----------



## 25ilucy (Aug 9, 2011)

Her age - *Around my age 13-15*

Hair color and length - *Don't care, long*

Eye color - *Don't care*

Skin color - *Don't care*

Height? - *Don't care*

What kind of body type? - *Don't care*

How big breasts? - *Delicious flat chest. Doesn't really matter. Just not too big*

Makeup? How much? - *Little to none*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - *Doesn't matter.* *Just not ****ty*

What kind of personality? - *shy, nice, caring.*

Is she virgin? - *I would prefer yes.*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *No.*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *Doesn't matter.*

Does she have social anxiety? - *Doesn't matter.*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *Doesn't matter.*

Her religion - *Don't care as long as she doesn't care about mine, or try to force her views on me.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *Drink socially, some psychedelics are fine.*

Does she have any hobbies? - *anime, guitar playing*


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

Rixy said:


> Because Amy Acker is hot? :b


Oh ok, so you simply don't put your avatar as a chick with orange hair. Now it's some dude, I guess you like dudes more, makes sense.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I've already found my perfect woman, my girlfriend whom I should say I never would have met had it not been for this place, trying to describe her wouldn't do her justice but I can point out she does have many of the features I love in a woman

Her age - a little older than I am 

Hair color and length - Brown about shoulder length 

Eye color - Blue

Skin color - Caucasin 

Height? - I can't say for certain how tall she actually is and she'd be upset if she thought I was guessing but she is around 5 foot something

What kind of body type? - She wouldn't be too happy with me giving away her body size but let me say her body size wouldn't matter to me any ways as long as she's healthy and she feels good about her body

How big breasts? - There uhm uhm very attractive Nice and Beautiful like her.

Makeup? How much? - Not into very much make up but she doesn't need it really she's got a beautiful face. 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Styling herself up doesn't make any difference to her as long as she's comfortable, a purple blouse, a pair of jeans a pink top, but she's not all out to impress anyone

What kind of personality? - She's Fiery, she's got a strong will and stands behind what she believes but she's also focused like right now she's back in school and working and she's really shown her dedication to both, she studies everything from Art history-Communications and she's always there for me when I need someone to talk to, she's funny and playful, she's got a very loving, never afraid to give me tough love when I need it type of person. 

Is she virgin? - We've been together a Year hmm hmm

Does she want a lot of sex? - (Excuse me Cough) but I respect her enough not to give away anything personal about her like that, whether she does or doesn't I'm going to keep that between us but lets say she's no kitten she's a tiger. 

Does she have a lot of friends? - She has made friends at work and I suspect at school maybe there not go out with me or come to my place friends but she likes them. 

Does she have social anxiety? - I met her on here. 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - It's not my place to give away her problems even on here, so I'm not going to go talk about her well because she's real but to me my ideal girl who I was lucky enough to find came with things that make her human, I don't want perfect I want her. 

Her religion - She doesn't like talking about religion or Politics not area's she's comfortable with. 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinks on occasion but she would never ever do drugs or smoke. 

Does she have any hobbies? - Painting, Drawing, playing Wabble with me. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 

Just that she possess many of the qualities personality and looks wise that I am attracted to she didn't have to try I like artistic people, I like a person who doesn't do drugs or smokes, I like someone who makes me laugh and she does that, I like a person who isn't afraid to speak her mind but who's also compassionate and doesn't try and hurt my feelings and she does that, I like brown hair check, she's smart, focused, playful check. I didn't know I'd find her now but she's the one. 



Your age: 25


----------



## Mr Self Destruct (Jan 8, 2010)

Shadé <3 (mezzoforte)


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

dont really have one considering im fine with just wanking myself ;D !


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

she has to be an attractive geek

A book worm nerd who does eccentric unconventional things, is artsy and looks great _(in my eyes)_

predictable and perfect people suck imo, why would u want a significant other who came off an assemble line of clones?


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> dont really have one considering im fine with just wanking myself ;D !


whoa, tmi :lol


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Her age - *16-20*

Hair color and length - *I'm not picky. I do find red heads attractive though O__O*

Eye color - *Blue or green. I like green eyes...*

Skin color - *White/Caucasian.*

Height? - *About the same height as me, which is short =/*

What kind of body type? - *Slim.*

How big breasts? - *Medium? Not too big *

Makeup? How much? -* A little.*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *As long as she doesn't dress like a wh*re all the time, I have no preference.*

What kind of personality? - *Geeky! Smart, funny, caring, fun and understanding. *

Is she virgin? - *No preference.
*
Does she want a lot of sex? - *Meh. Not all the time. I wouldn't want a nympho girlfriend =/*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *Whatever makes her happy.*

Does she have social anxiety? - *I wouldn't mind a girlfriend with SA.*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *No preference.*

Her religion - *No preference but I wouldn't want a religious fanatic girlfriend.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? -* No. Sometimes but not too much. No.*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Video games and comic books *

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *Nope.
*

Your age: *18.*


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Her age *20*

Hair color and length *Long, black or brown*

Eye color *Doesn't matter*

Skin color *Brown*

Height? *Shorter than 5'7" (my height)*

What kind of body type? *Slim*

How big breasts? *Average? I don't want watermelons.*

Makeup? How much? *None*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *Not too fashionable.*

What kind of personality? *Playful*

Is she virgin? *Doesn't matter. I wouldn't reject her if she has been with a ton of guys but I wouldn't like it either*

Does she want a lot of sex? *Preferably no*

Does she have a lot of friends? *Preferably no*

Does she have social anxiety? *YES! Or shyness at the least. Shy girls are cute*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? *I'm really attracted to schizos! /not*

Her religion *Doesn't matter*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? *NO!*

Does she have any hobbies? *Jogging*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -

Your age: 20


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

Her age - 24

Hair color and length - long and black

Eye color - blue

Skin color - mocha

Height? - 5'8"

What kind of body type? - thin

How big breasts? - between small and medium

Makeup? How much? - light on the makeup

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? preppy, fashion conscious though not obsessive

What kind of personality? - reserved, quirky, dunno really how to answer this one 

Is she virgin? - not relevant 

Does she want a lot of sex? - lets call it regular 

Does she have a lot of friends? - no, only a few.

Does she have social anxiety? - not relevant, tho needs to be able to function in basic social situations, at least to the point of being able to struggle thru them.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - nope 

Her religion - not religious

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - not regularly, only occasionally

Does she have any hobbies? - yes, some I like and some I dont

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - at least as smart as me.

Your age: 23


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

Janniffy said:


> I see a lot og guys like long hair


keep in mind this ideal, not absolute minimum standards. If the girl looks good in short hair, no guy would care that its not long.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

hehe, im gona do this. she is fun to be with, someone which makes me feel like i want to share my life with. she finds me enjoyable to be with too. she allows me to build up trust with her, and she wants to trust me too. she wants the best for herself but also wants other people to have the best life they can. she knows she has limitations, but she is ok with that. she looks for the good things in life and allways has a bit of kid in her persona. - this is a draft


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

supahsexeh time everone!!??!?!


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Her age - 20-30

hair color and length - Brunette/Long

eye color - Blue/Green/Brown/Black

skin color - Asian or Caucasian

Height? - 4'8-5'7

what kind of body type? - Average 

how big breasts? - eh, don't care

makeup? How much? - No

clothing style? Is she fashionable? Wears w/e

what kind of personality? - outgoing/ free spirit

is she virgin? - don't care

does she want a lot of sex? - Hell Yeah

does she have a lot of friends? - dont care

does she have social anxiety? - No

does she have any other mental illnesses? - please dear god not bipolar:afr

her religion - Don't care

does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - drinks once in awhile

does she have any hobbies? - snowboard/skiing/surfing/

anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 


your age: 17 LIKE A BOSS


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Her age - 21-26 (-3 to +2)

Hair color and length - color doesn't matter; at least shoulder-length

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - doesn't matter

Height? - ideally under 5'6"; taller not technically a dealbreaker but might make me feel awkward if taller than me (5'8")

What kind of body type? - average to slim/skinny; I'm not one who follows the "more cushion for the pushin" philosophy, and often ogle over girls that some other guys find excessively skinny

How big breasts? - doesn't matter, as long as they aren't disproportionately large or completely nonexistent; B-cup is probably ideal

Makeup? How much? - none to a little would be ideal, but whatever she's comfortable with, I guess

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? doesn't matter; hopefully not too fashion-obsessed, or I'd be in for a lot of lectures on the subject

What kind of personality? - modest, smart, witty, realistic (rather than idealistic or optimistic), logical, and most importantly not a follower (actively and fervently nonconformist is ideal)

Is she virgin? - prefer yes, wouldn't be a dealbreaker if she had a sexual history in one or two LTR's

Does she want a lot of sex? - doesn't matter, as long as she isn't asexual

Does she have a lot of friends? - prefer a smaller number of friends

Does she have social anxiety? - prefer yes, provided it's not "I haven't left the house in 6 months" severe

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - depends on which ones

Her religion - atheist/agnostic/none

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - prefer none; light drinking not a dealbreaker 

Does she have any hobbies? - prefer yes; especially good if she's more hobby-oriented than social-oriented

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I'm basically looking for someone a lot like myself, and wish more girls were looking for that, too

Your age: 24


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't want to choose an ideal girlfriend. It's all about the mystery and discovery.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Knowbody said:


> she has to be an attractive geek
> 
> A book worm nerd who does eccentric unconventional things, is artsy and looks great _(in my eyes)_
> 
> predictable and perfect people suck imo, why would u want a significant other who came off an assemble line of clones?


I like this answer. I think most guys don't appreciate the bookworm girls enough.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

gustafsg said:


> I like this answer. I think most guys don't appreciate the bookworm girls enough.


Bookworms are awesome! But I'm kind of a lapsed one my self so I may be biased.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Her age - 18+

Hair color and length - Probably blonde, At least shoulder length

Eye color - No preference

Skin color - White

Height? - 5'3" - 5'8"

What kind of body type? - Athletic

How big breasts? - B cup

Makeup? How much? - Moderate

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Very fashionable

What kind of personality? - Soft and sweet, no aggressiveness at all

Is she virgin? - Ideally yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - No

Does she have social anxiety? - Yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No

Her religion - Atheist

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 




Your age: 30


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Fair haired, milky white skin, soft dark/brown/blue/green eyes, skinny, figure, intelligent, likes anime, likes reading, likes watching movies, is very into sports and health.....

Basically Misses Perfect^^. No chance in hell that I would meet her, let alone get her to like me.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

[QUOTE=Secretaz;1059527

Her age - 20

Hair color and length - slightly longer than shoulder-length 

Eye color - dc 

Skin color - dc

Height? - 5'6

What kind of body type? -skinny 

How big breasts? -dc 

Makeup? How much? - not too much, preferably none 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? normal, nothing out of the ordinary

What kind of personality? - open-minded, liberal and not too full of herself. 

Is she virgin? - dc

Does she want a lot of sex? - well duh.

Does she have a lot of friends? - no

Does she have social anxiety? - could be 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - preferably not

Her religion - atheist.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - only drinks

Does she have any hobbies? - i hope so

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 
yeah, she should be able to stand up for herself and not be a push-over.



Your age:


----------



## flirtatiousloner (Jan 9, 2012)

Her age - relatively close to my own, 7 years older than me is my cap if I have to pick a number but no younger than 3 years of my own age. 

Hair color and length - i love red hair but who doesn't right? no preference for length. 

Eye color - I love green eyes, but again , color matters little. 

Skin color - No preference once again, this is starting to sound a bit repetitive 

Height? - shorter than me if I have the choice

What kind of body type? - a healthy type? Slender, chunky, big boned I don't care as long as she excersices with me. 

How big breasts? - matters not

Makeup? How much? - none would be preferable 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? As long as she's wearing clothing and nothing over the top ****ty 

What kind of personality? - kind, humorous, adventurous, open to new things, compassionate and understanding. 

Is she virgin? - Maybe? An std test might be at hand if she isn't. 

Does she want a lot of sex? - hopefully haha..

Does she have a lot of friends? - yes!

Does she have social anxiety? - at least a manageable one if any

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - possibly ADD

Her religion - Christian, but one open to other ideas

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - 
I sure as heck hope not!
Does she have any hobbies? - yes! Many! Running would be a good one. Video games maybe?

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 
She can always find the words to sooth my soul. 



Your age: 19 and 11/12ths


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

My ideal woman is down to earth, fairly laid back, in reasonably good shape and likes the outdoors to some degree (enjoyment of hiking, biking, the beach and/or cycling is a plus). Height, race and age don't matter to me.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

strangely enough, I've already found her

a semi-attractive girl that will do anything for a decent amount of money (like a lot of girls) but with the subtle difference that she has her own mind..


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

it's very simple: someone i can't have...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Her age - 18-25

Hair color and length - dark hair, preferably shortish or shoulder length

Eye color - green / blue /brown (don't really mind though lol)

Skin color - mixed I find appealing, or a subtle olive-ish colour if that makes sense. (hard to explain)

Height? - <=6"1 (equal or less than me please :b) 

What kind of body type? - curvy in the right places or athletic

How big breasts? - What ever is proportional to her body

Makeup? How much? - light makeup if at all

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? casual for the most part

What kind of personality? - sweet, affectionate, genuinely nice, a little quirky, intelligent, compassionate and loyal

Is she virgin? - don't mind. 

Does she want a lot of sex? - As much to keep both of us happy :teeth (probably moderate amounts)

Does she have a lot of friends? - half a dozen good ones 

Does she have social anxiety? - if she feels like it

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - providing they're under control

Her religion - agnostic/atheist preferable.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - DOES NOT SMOKE, sensible amounts of alcohol and only light drug use if any.

Does she have any hobbies? - Reading, romantic walks, video games, foreign movies. Would be cool also if she had some artistic flair or was a writer.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Doesn't gossip, geeky, likes unconventional stuff, long cuddles and sleeping in. Being a bit tom-boyish is also a bonus. :yes




Your age: 22


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

If anyone knows who Little Mix are, I want my girlfriend to be Jade, lol.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

_Her age_ - 17 t/m 20

_Hair color and length_  - I have a thing for redheads, but anything will do, 
really.

_Eye color_  - blue/greenish

_Skin color - _ White/tanned

_Height?_  - 1.6 t/m 1.7 meters

_What kind of body type? -_ Average

_How big breasts?_  - B/C cup

_Makeup? How much?_  - Little bit

_Clothing style? Is she fashionable?_  - Yes to fashionable

_What kind of personality?_  - Fun, intelligent, not too outgoing, 
Someone to cuddle up with on the couch.

_Is she virgin?_  - Preferably, yes.

_Does she want a lot of sex?_  - Sure, why not?

_Does she have a lot of friends?_  - A few, but I wouldn't want her to be 
some social butterfly with gazillions of friends.

_Does she have social anxiety?_  - Preferably, yes

_Does she have any other mental illnesses?_  - Nothing major

_Her religion_  - Atheist/Agnostic

_Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?_  - big fat *NO!* to smoking and drugs, 
don't mind drinking, since I like a drink or two myself.

_Does she have any hobbies?_  - Artistic skills would be a major turn-on. Wouldn't turn down a gamer either.

_Your age: _ 19

Call me!


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

Her age - 18 - 22

Hair color and length - I'm a brunette man but I don't discriminate  

Eye color - No preference

Skin color - Again no preference 

Height? - Smaller than 5ft 10

What kind of body type? - Slim/Slender and girls with curves in the right places

How big breasts? - I don't like overly large breasts tbh but anything else goes 

Makeup? How much? - Ranging from zero to a moderate amount... no cake-up

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? I like a girl with a reasonable fashion sense but it's not high up on my list tbh

What kind of personality? - Smart, easy going and funny. I don't like loud mouths... that is a BIG turn off

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - To me that doesn't really matter, sex is great but it's not something I would automatically expect of her... all people are different.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Again it doesn't matter but I dont like a girl that it TOO clingy... that makes me uneasy

Does she have social anxiety? - I like shy girls but I have never dated or been with a girl that is openly socially anxious so I have no preference

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - All girls are crazy lol but serious mental issues could always prove a stumbling block... depends on the issue to be fair

Her religion - Doesn't matter at all to me as long as I'm not forced to be religious too

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Smoking is a no no. Drinking casually is great but I've had bad experiences with a girl who likes drink too much and it didn't end well and the same girl also liked drugs a lot (nothing hardcore though) and that put me off it forever I think.

Does she have any hobbies? - It's good to have hobbies, it means you have a connection to the world and gives your character some depth so yeah i'd like her to have some hobbies

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I like a girl who is straight with me. If you mess with my head too much ill either get the wrong idea and mess it up or you'll frustrate me to a point where I don't like you any more. Also arguing once in a while is natural... don't take it too seriously 



Your age - 20


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

*I won't have a girlfriend till im happy with myself*

Her age - 15/16/17 (When im older ill have a bigger age range.)
Hair color and length - Brown

Eye color - Blue or brown.

Skin color - White

Height? - Smaller than me (im 5"11), honestly im not too bothered though.

What kind of body type? - Thin

How big breasts? - Small-medium (Nothing too big)

Makeup? How much? - Little to none

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? I don't mind

What kind of personality? - Someone i can talk to genuinely and someone who is kind

Is she virgin? - I don't mind as long as she is loyal in a relationship

Does she want a lot of sex? - 
(Im not sure what id prefair still being a virgin myself)

Does she have a lot of friends? - 
It depends if im comfortable around them (Regardless if i am i dont want her to be lonely)

Does she have social anxiety? - 
Yes (more understanding.)

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - 
Nothing that affects her happiness 

Her religion - 
As long as she doesn't preach im fine

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - 
No

Does she have any hobbies? - 
Ones i can relate to

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 
Most of these aren't major towards it, as long as shes a nice girl i can act comfortably around then im fine.


Your age: 16


----------



## Doctorius (Sep 12, 2011)

Her age - 18-22

Hair color and length - Black

Eye color - Green

Skin color - Slightly Tanned

Height? - 5'0-5'4

What kind of body type? - athletic/fit

How big breasts? - average

Makeup? How much? - As much as she likes...

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - fashionable is a plus

What kind of personality? - kind, caring, independant, ambitious

Is she virgin? - I dont care

Does she want a lot of sex? - A lot is bad... Moderation is the key!

Does she have a lot of friends? - I dont care as long as I am with her

Does she have social anxiety? - I dont care

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Nope.

Her religion - I dont care

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Nothing.

Does she have any hobbies? - Gym, travels, video games(!)

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 




Your age: 20


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Her age - +9 to -9 within my age range

Hair color and length - Short but whatever she looks good in

Eye color - whatever

Skin color - Tan or white

Height - 5'5" to 5'10" (I'm only 5'8" by the way) 

What kind of body type? - Skinny to average

How big breasts? - A's to big B's or small C's (I don't know much about breast sizes  )

Makeup - No make up! Unless we're attending something formal.

Clothing style - "Artsy-ish"

What kind of personality - Any that's not attention seeking or superficial. 

Is she virgin - Doesn't matter as long as she doesn't get around 

Does she want a lot of sex - With me? Why yes of course 

Does she have a lot of friends - Sure...her friends can be my friends too 

Does she have social anxiety - Not severe to the point that she doesn't want to come out the house. Minor SA is fine. 

Does she have any other mental illnesses - No because I already have a hard time with my own mental illnesses :b 

Her religion - Non-religious or if she's religious then as long as she's respectful with my non-religious ways. There's a Catholic nun who's like my godmother and she's always supportive of me even though I'm not a Catholic. I believe most good religious people are peaceful and respectful, nothing like the ones you'll see on TV.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs - light smoker, social drinker, non-drug user 

Does she have any hobbies - Yes, and hopefully outdoor hobbies.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf - She must be able to cook delicious meals. 

Your age: I'm 29....will be 30 in about 5 months. :/


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Damn, a lot of you guys like your ladies tall. :um


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Ckg2011 said:


>


Charlyne is my ideal everything.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

pita said:


> Charlyne is my ideal everything.


 She is so cute.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Siringo said:


> Damn, a lot of you guys like your ladies tall. :um


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Siringo said:


> Damn, a lot of you guys like your ladies tall. :um


I think most guys prefer girls shorter than themselves, I do anyway and so do most guys I know.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

foe said:


> How big breasts? - A's to big B's or small C's (I don't know much about breast sizes  )


Teh Rulez of Bewbies = A's are the most modest and at the other end of the spectrum are D's which are like beachballs :b



Siringo said:


> Damn, a lot of you guys like your ladies tall. :um


Really, 'cos quite a few of us (including myself) just put our own height and lower. Which would seem to indicate that it isn't really an important factor. Height seems to be a more crucial issue with women, as they want to feel protected/safe (I'm generalising quite a bit here though)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Her age - 18 -25

Hair color and length - Any is fine

Eye color - Any is fine

Skin color - Any is fine

Height? - 5'1'' to 5'11''

What kind of body type? - Average

How big breasts? - Don't care

Makeup? How much? - As much as she feels she needs, though I do have a thing for heavy makeup. Especially eye liner and eye shadow. Like this

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Don't care

What kind of personality? - Funny, smart.....:um The opposite of me :lol

Is she virgin? - Don't care

Does she want a lot of sex? - She want's none of any kind

Does she have a lot of friends? - If she wants

Does she have social anxiety? - I don't mind if she does

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - I don't mind if she does

Her religion - Atheist

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - She can smoke drink and take all the drugs she wants, as long as she shares

Does she have any hobbies? - Music and computer games + others

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -She should enjoy all kinds of heavy metal, though I don't consider it necessary it is preferred


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Her age - 18-22

Hair color and length - Colour isn't important, but at least shoulder length.

Eye color - Don't care.

Skin color - Not really important, but not heavily tanned if white.

Height? - 5'-5'11".

What kind of body type? - Slim, but naturally so with curves, not anorexic.

How big breasts? - Doesn't matter; bigger can better to an extent but shape and proportion are what matter.

Makeup? How much? - Not so much that they'd be unrecognisable if they removed it.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Doesn't matter.

What kind of personality? - Intelligent, warm, enjoys things for their content/value not the hype that surrounds them.

Is she virgin? - Don't care. 

Does she want a lot of sex? - Enough to keep both of us satisfied, as long as it's emotionally fulfilling and not just a mindless release of urges.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter as long as they don't hate me.

Does she have social anxiety? - Maybe, as long as we don't end up enabling each other.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Nothing serious, and only if she has it under control. Nothing like BPD, schizoaffective, schizophrenia, severe bipolar, autism, etc.

Her religion - Doesn't matter, as long as she doesn't push it on other people and happily respects that I don't want anything to do with it. That wouldn't be an issue at all with an atheist for obvious reasons.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No heavy/chronic drinking or hard drug use (strong opioids, street stimulants, IV/IM usage, etc). MDMA or similar, psychedelics, weed, moderate drinking and smoking are all fine with me.

Does she have any hobbies? - Whatever makes her happy, but at least one thing that we both enjoy and can connect over.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She probably doesn't exist, and if she does, I'll probably never meet her, let alone talk to her, and on the off-chance that she also finds me attractive, I'll probably just run away, so the time I've just spent thinking up these answers probably could have been better spent doing almost anything else.

Your age: 20


----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

Lights, haha. Too bad she's engaged D:


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> I just wondering that what kind of girls you males here on SAS like..
> ..so here is some questions about your ideal girlfriend:
> 
> Her age - *20 and up*
> ...


there you go!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Her age - One year younger than me, that's my "cut off". Or else I'd feel like an old perv.  I actually like older girls though, someone ahead of me in life, someone I can learn from maybe?

Hair color and length - I'm fond of girls with out of the ordinary hair color, like red, blue, vibrant colors like that, but anything's okay. As for length, I think girls with short hair are really cute, but it really doesn't matter to me all that much, any length is also okay. 

Eye color - Err, no offense but brown or hazel is kinda boring to me, maybe blue or green?

Skin color - Doesn't matter at all.

Height? - Shorter than me...

What kind of body type? - Anything from skinny to chubby, anything is sexy. XD

How big breasts? - Honestly I'll be straight up, it'd be nice to have something to hold onto. (lul) But that being said, all boobs are amazing. So at the end of the day it really doesn't matter. 

Makeup? How much? - As little as possible I guess?

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Um, as long as she stays true to who she is, she can wear whatever.

What kind of personality? - Someone to hang out with, someone to share my nerdy interests with, humorous, positive, happy, and oddly I kinda like more social girls... I don't know why, I guess opposites attract? :b

Is she virgin? - It's a positive thing if she is, but it doesn't matter.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Nah, I consider myself a little asexual. So I'd kinda worry about her cheating... 

Does she have a lot of friends? - Sure, why not?

Does she have social anxiety? - I'm not opposed to the idea at all, but no.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Um, depends... I don't think I'd wish a mental illness on anyone. Doesn't matter as long as I like her though.

Her religion - Hm, it's her beliefs... I don't think you can change em. So to me, it doesn't matter.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Maybe drink occasionally?

Does she have any hobbies? - VIDEOGAMES all day dood... 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She NEEDS to enjoy cuddling, lol. XD




Your age: 16


----------



## elemenohpee (Dec 18, 2011)

Her age - 20-30

Hair color and length - Colour doesn't bother me but below shoulders for length 

Eye color - Really don't care

Skin color - Really don't care

Height? - Shorter than me so less than 178

What kind of body type? - Would be a bit embarrassed to be seen with a chubby girl so she would have to be slim, even though i do actually find chubby girls attractive

How big breasts? - Hand size or below. Big boobies do not age well.

Makeup? How much? - Nothing over board, prefer none. 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? I can deal with any clothing style but not the harry high pants look.

What kind of personality? - Shy

Is she virgin? - Yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - More than me

Does she have a lot of friends? - no

Does she have social anxiety? - yeh or no, don't care

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Don't mind the psychos so yes

Her religion - atheist

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no drugs

Does she have any hobbies? - video games

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 
needs to be really affectionate and have decent morals. 




Your age:23


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Her age - Similar to mine

Hair color and length - Dark Brown, longer than average

Eye color - Dark Brown

Skin color - No preference whatsoever

Height? - 5'5

What kind of body type? - Average

How big breasts? - Slightly smaller than average

Makeup? How much? - A little on occasion

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? No

What kind of personality? - Kind, sympathetic, loyal, intelligent, tolerant, pensive, reticent, pure

Is she virgin? - Yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - No

Does she have a lot of friends? - No

Does she have social anxiety? - No preference

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No preference

Her religion - Agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Preferably none of those

Does she have any hobbies? - No preference

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Nup




Your age: 16


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Her age - Younger than me anyway because, well because I'm insecure I guess. So we'll say 22? 

Hair color and length - Brown and long, although some girls can look amazing with shorter hair.

Eye color - Blue...or brown. Actually I'd love to meet a girl with different coloured eyes!

Skin color - Pale. Honestly I find darker skin more attractive but that would make me feel more insecure.

Height? - There's something about tall girls, maybe it's just because girls above 5'8 aren't that common.

What kind of body type? - ^ Always liked tall/slim girls.

How big breasts? - Don't really care.

Makeup? How much? - Minimal, if at all.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - She has her own style and won't be caught in the queue for Hollister. Basically doesn't care about labels.

What kind of personality? - Shy, reserved but can be bubbly at times. Quirky sense of humour.

Is she virgin? - Be interesting if she was but in this day and age I highly doubt it.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Hells yeah!

Does she have a lot of friends? - A few close friends.

Does she have social anxiety? - Maybe, although if it was severe it could hinder any real development of a relationship.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No.

Her religion - Wouldn't mind if she was spiritual but would prefer if she wasn't devoutly religious.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Not really bothered, as long as she doesn't have a serious habit, whatever the drug.

Does she have any hobbies? - Of course, what hobbies, 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Will give me a back massage whenever I ask. :/ Little bit optimistic there I think! 

Your age: 24

Also if anyone here happens to fit this description then it's just a freak coincidence, I swear!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't play for either team, but these surveys are interesting. I've got to say, though, the one for ideal boyfriends didn't have a question about penis size, but this one cares about breasts. smh.

Her age - Mid 20s-early 30s.

Hair color and length - Dark and short. Love a girl with spiky hair

Eye color - Dark

Skin color - Tan, not orange. No fake tans, plz.

Height? - Short to average.

What kind of body type? - Healthy.

How big breasts? - Quite small.

Makeup? How much? - None. You don't need to paint yourself to be nice.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable?- She rocks plaid button-ups.

What kind of personality? - Smart, funny, kind.

Is she virgin? - Don't care.

Does she want a lot of sex? - nah. 

Does she have a lot of friends? - A few close friends.

Does she have social anxiety? - Sure.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Yes, but I hope not an eating disorder.

Her religion - agnostic/atheist/spiritual

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - nothing hard

Does she have any hobbies? - Nerdy stuff or practical stuff.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She's smart, funny, warm, kind to animals and people. She doesn't conform to sexist expectations of society at large.


Your age: 24


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

question for guys & girls --

is it odd that I've "stopped myself" from thinking _(like, if it pops into my head, thinking "don't think that way!!")_ of what my "ideal girl" is (at least in the physical sense) -- fearing that I will narrow my opportunities when I do get more interaction & experience with women? I already watch a ton of TV & I know that can affect your ideals of people (obviously I'm not so deluded that I'm holding out for some fake Hollywood star-let, but just because I'm aware that it can have such effects I feel that creating an ideal mate (at least your physical preferences) could result in something similar).

I've been attracted & romantically interested in women of different physical types**, but I feel if I have a "preference" (ie: I could easily answer a question like this thread poses) that I could turn pickier with girls (when I'm in NO POSITION to be) & continue to be lonely, or if I got into a relationship with a girl who wasn't quite to that "preference" I would have creeping thoughts of "what it would be like to be with a girl with that build" or "if (the person I was with) had a little more (this) or a little less (that)" which I know isn't fair to that person --- and it could make me possibly miss how happy that person could actually be making me at the time.

**though thinking back there was a number of non-physical traits they shared (my "type" if you will), some of which I think may have added to the confusion I've had :/. Though if I can help it I'm not going to limit myself there either.

*OR* can one not help having a physical preference and you probably will only "fully" fall for someone who meets the physical and personality traits you're interested in (& you'll have to trust pure random chance of how often you meet people who fit into it, to finally find "that person")?


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll start by saying I already have a girlfriend whom I love!
I like a lot of different women but I guess the point of this activity is to say what appeals to us most so I will.

Her age - 18-28

Hair color and length - Dark hair, any length 

Eye color - Brown or Green

Skin color - Tanned/brown has to be my favourite. I love seeing the skin colour of people when I go to the beach.

Height? - Anything less then 5'10" (My height)

What kind of body type? - Curvy. Bones aren't a turn on for me.

How big breasts? - DD+... Hey just being honest 

Makeup? How much? - Whatever makes her comfortable. Isn't required though.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? As long as she looks good to me.

What kind of personality? - Gentle, caring, loving, supportive, Loves to joke around. 

Is she virgin? - Don't care. 

Does she want a lot of sex? - A few times a week.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Preferably a few close friends. Not millions of acquaintances.

Does she have social anxiety? - No. She can help me out if I have issues!

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No. I've dated someone else with mental issues and it isn't pretty.

Her religion - Doesn't matter, Just don't force the beliefs on me.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - I don't mind as long as it doesn't consume her life or cause issues with us. 

Does she have any hobbies? - Camping/getting outdoors. Going to the beach. Movies/TV. 
Anything else is fine as well because hobbies make you happy.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Not that I can think of at the moment.

Your age: 24


----------



## MichaelCR01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Her age - 17 And On wards.

Hair color and length - Brunette Hair, Blonde Hair, Long of course !

Eye color - Brown with Brunette hair or Blue with Blonde Hair !

Skin color - Light Brown, Tan, Olive !

Height? - 5"6 and under, Petite girls are so cute !

What kind of body type? - A little curvy, Kelly Clarkson style !

How big breasts? - Personality over looks.

Makeup? How much? - As little as possible.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? What ever she feels comfortable in !

What kind of personality? - Someone who's kind, Unique...

Is she virgin? - If she isn't then its a bonus right !

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes, Keeps the relationship going !

Does she have a lot of friends? - Yeah, Mid range, Enough so she can do her own thing, But not loads !

Does she have social anxiety? - ...How can I judge someone by this...I wouldn't mind.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Maybe/Maybe Not.

Her religion - anything but muslim or hindu...

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - none.

Does she have any hobbies? - yes of course !

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Just someone who's genuine.




Your age: 20


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I probably already answered this but....

I must be attracted to her in some physical sense. I must get along with her. Preferably she's funny, intelligent and witty with goals in life.


The end.


I don't think I'm too picky.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Her age - 19 - 30

Hair color and length - doesn't matter

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - i like white girls 

Height? - doesn't matter

What kind of body type? - not too skinny and not too fat

How big breasts? - doesn't matter

Makeup? How much? - not too much that she looks like a drug-queen. in general, make up doesn't do too much for me

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - i like girls that dress casually but not sloppy (like me)... some girls who are always looking flawless is kind of intimidating and makes me feel like i need to do the same all the time

What kind of personality? - preferably funny, intelligent, witty, sarcastic, humble when need be, ambitious, both chill and spontaneous, etc, etc

Is she virgin? - don't care 

Does she want a lot of sex? - define lots of sex? she must want sex, yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - i like girls with not too many friends because too many friends is just a distraction in my opinion and often reflects the girl's lifestyle

Does she have social anxiety? - she can only if she's flexible enough to do things with and isn't depressing

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - not preferably

Her religion - NO RELIGION (nonreligious), or at least agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - doesn't not smoke or use drugs...can drink socially

Does she have any hobbies? - yes..don't really care what they are

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - not really




Your age: 26


----------



## MichaelCR01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## BenM55 (Jan 27, 2011)

Her age - 25 

Hair color and length - Blonde and hip length 

Eye color - Blue

Skin color - Tan

Height? - 5'0

What kind of body type? - Very curvy.

How big breasts? - Enormous

Makeup? How much? - Enough to look good.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable?- Revealing but not ****ty.

What kind of personality? - Friendly and fun. 

Is she virgin? - No.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Of course!

Does she have a lot of friends? - Sure.

Does she have social anxiety? - No

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No

Her religion - Atheist

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Alcohol consumption is fine, but no drugs or cigarettes.

Does she have any hobbies? - Anything's fine.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She better exist and she'd better like me! 

Your age: 28


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Her age - 18-20

Hair color and length - Black, brown, or blonde hair. At least shoulder length.

Eye color - brown, blue, or hazel

Skin color - Doesn't matter.

Height? - 5'0"-5'11"

What kind of body type? - curvy (with not too much weight) or slim

How big breasts? - Medium at least

Makeup? How much? - None, I prefer natural. But a little of it is fine.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? I like a girl that's fashionable in anything she likes to wear. 

What kind of personality? - Kind to me and other people, likes me for who I am, smart, shy, open minded, and good to talk to.

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes. 

Does she have a lot of friends? - Some but not too many

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - As long as it's not severe

Her religion - Christian

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes, preferably something athletic

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I see women of my type a lot, it's just a matter of time before I get with her one of these days.




Your age: 21


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 6, 2012)

Ask me about my dream girl..

I can babble own how I want the dream girl, but to me, there are some girls whom when you meet, all the rules and restrictions are thrown out of the window <3


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Ninetales said:


> Ask me about my dream girl..
> 
> I can babble own how I want the dream girl, but to me, there are some girls whom when you meet, all the rules and restrictions are thrown out of the window <3


Yea, this is a good summary of my messy diatribe up there^ :b


----------



## mission2find (Jan 11, 2012)

Her age 21-26
Hair color Red shoulder length
Eye's are brown
Skin is pale
She's between 5'3" and 5'8" I need to be taller. I'm 5'9"
She needs to be athletic in order to match the ideal description, which tends to be all I look for. This is important to me because I'm extremely athletic I run marathons. Want to be able to at least relate in that department. 
Breast size Large A to small C
Minimal amount of makeup no lipstick. 
She likes to wear hats and hoop earrings.
Easy going personality, 
Rather her not be a virgin
I like her to be very sexual
Lots of friends would be best so I can befriend them
She wouldn't have SA or any other mental handicaps.
Religion doesn't matter much
Smoke no, Drugs no, drinking occasionally would be fine if she doesn't get out of control.
Likes going to concerts (country) plays guitar, and doesn't play video games or text much
Above all she must respect me.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Her age - 18-21

Hair color and length - I like blondes 

Eye color - Blue? Green? Brown? Silver? Don't matter honey.

Skin color - I'm an asian guy that likes white gals 

Height? - Shorter than 5'7

What kind of body type? - Slender

How big breasts? - Big! :idea

Makeup? How much? - Meh don't care.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Fashionable

What kind of personality? - Perky gals.

Is she virgin? - Sure!

Does she want a lot of sex? - **** yeah!

Does she have a lot of friends? - Yes! So I can meet her friends so I can finally have friends whoo!

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter! I prefer her not to though!

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Please no...

Her religion - Doesn't matter as long as she's not a devil worshiper or a religious freak.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Prefer her not to do drugs or smoke, but we can have a grand old time drinkin'!

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes!

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Non existant for now!


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Her age - Preferably a bit older than me.

Hair color and length - Longer hair usually looks better, but overall I don't really care.

Eye color - Don't much care.

Skin color - Caucasian, maybe hispanic.

Height? - Don't much care, as long as she isn't much taller than I am.

What kind of body type? - Preferably curvy.

How big breasts? - Not exceptionally large or small.

Makeup? How much? - A bit, I don't like it when they are plastered with makeup. 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Don't much care. Preferably a bit alternative, but i've been attracted to girls who dress "normally".

What kind of personality? - Sweet, caring, thinker, affectionate, not a doormat though. Not to mention how much I love intelligence.

Is she virgin? - Don't much care as long as she hasn't screwed half the town's male populace.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Preferably, yeah

Does she have a lot of friends? - I'd much rather date someone who has a smaller, like-minded group of friends.

Does she have social anxiety? - I don't care.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - As long as it's something along the lines of anxiety disorders like OCD or SA, i'd be fine with it.

Her religion - I'd be fine with someone "spiritual", someone christian or someone agnostic. It should be a debatable topic, though.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinking is fine as long as it's in moderation. Smoking, it isn't a real dealbreaker, but not in my house and not when i'm with her. Drugs is a definite dealbreaker.

Does she have any hobbies? - I'd sure hope so. Music scores a lot of points and i'd love it if hers are similair to my own...

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Preferably no tattoo's and no piercings either, except in the ala of the nose, though I suppose I could see through these things if it really clicked. 

Your age: 21


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Her age 30-34

Hair color and length - blond/brown, preferably shoulder length or longer, but as long as it is longer than mine (it's short), it isokay.

Eye color - blue

Skin color - if she can tan, that is fine. I plan to be out in the sun quite a bit.

Height? - <=6" (shorter than me, even in heels)

What kind of body type? - average/athletic

How big breasts? - normal, not fake

Makeup? How much? - not overly done - natural look.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? fashionable (casual most of the time, but can turn heads at big times)

What kind of personality? - nice, even tempered, varied extrovert/introvert

Is she virgin? - I would go for a yes, but if she had traded ceiling views, I can work through that :lol

Does she want a lot of sex? - in the beginning, yes, but it may not matter as much once I have kids.

Does she have a lot of friends? - yes, and most of them can't be mean. A girl can also be a reflection of her friends and vice versa.

Does she have social anxiety? - at times, but in general, no.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - What is this? www.nolongerlonely.com - dating for the mentally ill - "no pressure, no worries" :lol If she has it, and knows how to use it, I don't know if I would mind - I would like to have children, though.

Her religion - CHRISTIAN - knowledge of John 3:16 and I Corinthians 6:9-11 preferred!!!!!

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no smoking. Drinking at only certain times (a margarita with family or a night on the town is not a bad thing). Drunkenness is a sin.

Does she have any hobbies? - Musician, writing, running, biking, going to the beach (sun/volleyball), travel, computers, etc.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -no gossipping, big on faith, can stand up for herself when the need arises, but still lets me lead. I want to be able to hold a door open for her without being nagged. There is a potential mother of my children!!!!

Your age: 36


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Her age - *17*

Hair color and length - *White blonde, Brown, Red or dyed. Any Length.*

Eye color - *Blue or Grey to match mine.*

Skin color - *White*

Height? -* 5"0-5"7*

What kind of body type? -* Slim*.

How big breasts? - *Don't care.
* 
Makeup? How much? - *No makeup or the very very minimal.
* 
Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - *Somewhat fashionable*.

What kind of personality? - *Quirky, intelligent, loyal, sweet, kind, caring and always there for a hug if needed.
* 
Is she virgin? - *Yes.*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *No.*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *No.*

Does she have social anxiety? - *I don't mind.*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *No.*

Her religion - *Athiest.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *No, No, and NO!*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Yes.*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 
*
Clearly doesn't exist.
Exceptions from this list if it's Ellie Goulding.
*

Your age: *17*


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

Her age - 18-24

Hair color and length - Brunette#1 but I like all and shoulder length or longer

Eye color - So not important

Skin color - I like all

Height? - 4"10-5"7

What kind of body type? - As long as you're not obese

How big breasts? - A-C

Makeup? How much? - Not too much.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Doesn't Matter

What kind of personality? - Nice, Understanding, Introverted, Nerdy

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter. 

Does she want a lot of sex? - Maybe. :teeth

Does she have a lot of friends? - No.

Does she have social anxiety? - Yes!!! I need someone that understands me.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Doesn't bother me.

Her religion - I prefer Atheist or Agnostic but as long as she's not throwing it in my face, I don't mind.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No

Does she have any hobbies? - Would be nice if she liked anime or watching sports with me on tv. Go NY Giants!!!

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Not really but email me if you're out there! Lol... no but seriously




Your age: 22


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Siringo said:


> Damn, a lot of you guys like your ladies tall. :um


Being 5'10", I thought the opposite. But oh well, tall girls never get enough love.


----------



## Shoelaces (Dec 30, 2011)

*Her age - *19-45.

...What? Some cougars can be totally sexy. Kylie Minogue, for example, is a total stunner at 43.

*Hair color and length - *Whatever suits her facial charasteristics.

*Eye color - *Does not matter, although I like a contrast with skin tone, e.g. light green eyes with light brown skin. Visualizing Adriana Lima here. (But really, personality is what counts and makes her beautiful to me.)

*Skin color - *See the above, but does not matter much. An albino, caucasian white, bronze, brown, eben, whatever.

*Height? - *Does not necessarily matter but I would prefer her to be taller than me (170 cm<)

*What kind of body type? - *I admire an athletic, lean build with slight muscle tone.

*How big breasts? - *Irrelevant, but if she's into sports I bet smaller would be handier from her perspective. Backpain.

Just saying.

*Makeup? How much? - *Whatever she's into.

*Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *She's so bada*s she can pull of anything she wants to, but I just love a style that combines masculine wear with a few feminine elements. Biker jackets, motoboots, blazers, dress shirts, pencil skirts, pumps and lipstick. Yum.

*What kind of personality? -* I have two perfect personalities that would so work for me: Either a Spock-type or a Kirk-type. (I know I like Star Trek too much. DO NOT JUDGE MEEEE *shakes fist*)

Spock-type: Logical, very intelligent, subtly confident. Subdued with her emotions. Slow, if not impossible to anger. Ready to stand up for those she cares about. Mildly jealous. Into science and geekery.

Kirk-type: Brash, cocky, intelligent, has a great sense of humor. Spontaneous and adventurous. Extroverted and friendly. Charming. Can talk her way into my panties with ease.

*Is she virgin? - *On one hand I like an experienced woman. In the other, a blushing virgin can be cute. Also, I like corrupting innocents.

*Does she want a lot of sex? - *Just the right amount.

*Does she have a lot of friends? - *Preferably she would be quite social and have a lot of friends, but whatever number of friends makes her happy would do.

*Does she have social anxiety? - *Does not matter.

*Does she have any other mental illnesses? -* Preferably? No.

*Her religion - *Does not matter.

*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *She can exercise any behavior she wishes to, as long as it doesn't get out of her control. I'd like her to get furiously pissed with me occasionally, though.

*Does she have any hobbies? - *Science and astronomy related. Likes improving herself. Other than that, everything goes.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *

I have way too many 'ideal personality-types' to list. The two mentioned are just a few of about a hundred others. And answering these questions I noticed to my amusement how I could easily apply most of these answers to my 'ideal guy' aswell.

*Your age: *20.


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

Her age - 20-28

Hair color and length - any

Eye color - any

Skin color - any

Height? - any

What kind of body type? - any, the person I choose to love will always be beautiful in my eyes

How big breasts? - Don't care

Makeup? How much? - Her choice

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Her choice

What kind of personality?- Intelligent, artsy. nice, sweet, caring, motivated, ambitious,honest, and loving. 

Is she virgin? - Dont care

Does she want a lot of sex? - No

Does she have a lot of friends? - her choice

Does she have social anxiety? - I don't mind

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - I dont mind, Id be there for her

Her religion - Any

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no smoking or drugs, minor drinking

Does she have any hobbies? - arts

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 
As long as she was honest, caring, sweet and loving I would never leave her side. She would be my entire world. 

__________________


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

What? No one has said Catnap? :cry jk lol


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Far too many questions. Simple answer - any 18 old who can suck the chrome off a bumper hitch.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Whatever makes her crazy enough to want me.


BAhaha 

Ps: I am seriously surprised by the amount of men who don't want a girl who wants a lot of sex??

I've always wondered why there's tons of middle-aged men out there with prudes for wives -- now I know !!!


----------



## Kage (Jan 24, 2012)

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes

Her religion - Atheist

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No tobacco, everything else, occasionally yes.

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes

Other than that, a personality that I can get along with...


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

This sounds like an interesting thing to do. Hope I haven't already done this before and forgotten about it! :b

Her age - mid 20s to early 30s (i.e. a bit younger or a bit older than me, so we would have more in common) Preferably exactly the same age as me, so we would have the most in common. But it's not really important.

Hair color and length - not important

Eye color - not important

Skin color - not important

Height? - not important

What kind of body type? - not imporant, although I would prefer her to not be obese. But if she was a very special person, perhaps even that wouldn't be important.

How big breasts? - not important

Makeup? How much? - I prefer no makeup at all. I think people look most beautiful when they are more natural.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - not important

What kind of personality? - This is the only thing that is really important to me. I just want to find somebody to love, and who will love me back as much as I love her. In order for me to love somebody, she would have to be very caring, gentle and thoughtful. Also loyal and faithful, because I am very loyal to those I love. I hope that I can find somebody who will treat me the same way in return. Somebody who has strong moral values and the courage to stand up for her convictions. I really admire people who are not afraid to be different, as long as they aren't hurting anybody. I most admire people who have the inner strength to do what they believe is the right thing, even when it won't benefit them to do so. Trying hard never to hurt other people (or animals), is what I consider to be a good person. So my perfect girlfriend would share that philosophy. (Although I'm not a vegetarian, despite not wanting to hurt animals when possible. I like eating meat too much.)

Is she virgin? - not important

Does she want a lot of sex? - OOPS! I forgot to answer this question before I went back to edit this. It was an awkward one! Well... I am a virgin so she would have to be understanding about my lack of experience. But I would like to have a sex life at some point  Sex is not the most important thing for me though. "Love" is, although I'm not completely sure what love is sometimes. But I just want somebody to cuddle up to, hopefully to go to sleep next to and things like that. If she didn't want a lot of sex, that would be OK, and if she wanted a lot of sex... well I guess I would try my best. But I want to be in a committed relationship where she genuinely loves me and isn't just looking for casual sex, or for short-term romantic excitement. I guess, to be completely honest, somebody who wanted NO sex wouldn't be a good match for me! I do have a healthy sex drive, I'm just very nervous about intimacy I guess.

Does she have a lot of friends? - This isn't important, but since I have social anxiety, I'd find it difficult to spend time in groups. However, I want to overcome my problems, so I wouldn't rule somebody out just because they had a lot of friends they liked to spend time with. I'd try my best to fit in, and be part of it, if she wanted me to be. That's if I really liked the girl. I want to get better, but I would prefer somebody who has a quieter, gentler kind of personality, even if she did have lots of friends.

Does she have social anxiety? - She doesn't have to have social anxiety, but I would prefer somebody who is a quieter type of person. Obviously, I have social anxiety or I wouldn't be here. I don't think I would mesh very well with "party girl", as large groups of people scare me :b I like to stay inside and watch films or just talk/be with people I like, rather than go to bars or night clubs. But I like to be outside. I just like to go for walks in nice scenery, rather than go to places with lots of people.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - She doesn't have to have mental health issues. But I wouldn't discriminate against anybody for suffering, as long as it didn't mean that she would wilfully hurt me. Since I also suffer from mental health problems like anxiety/OCD and depression, I would be understanding of somebody with similar issues in her life. I hope to overcome my problems and "get better", and naturally I'd not wish the same problems on anybody who I loved. But if they did happen to suffer from mental illnesses, like me, I'd simply like to help them overcome their problems with me. I don't want to be in a relationship where both people are happy to be this way, and don't want to change. But I am realistic about change taking time and effort. Hopefully that makes sense.

Her religion - It doesn't matter as long as she didn't require me to convert to her religion. I am an agnostic/atheist. I see no proof for the existence of gods, therefore I'm not religious in the slightest. But I have seen how religious belief can give comfort to people who would otherwise struggle with how bleak life can seem. I wouldn't want to take that comfort away from somebody. She would have to accept my non-belief and not want to change me, and I guess she'd also have to accept that sometimes I would voice my disbelief very openly. But if she was OK with that, I wouldn't mind her being religious. Again, as long as her religious beliefs didn't contradict my philosophy of not hurting anybody. I probably wouldn't be a good match for somebody who believed in hiding women's faces, or stoning people for adultery, for example.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - I would prefer somebody who doesn't smoke, drink or use drugs. I don't enjoy any of these things and I really don't like pubs/bars. Drunk people make me uneasy. However, if I really liked her, I wouldn't turn somebody down for smoking or drinking in moderation. Doing drugs is a no-no as far as I'm concerned though. And I wouldn't be with somebody who is an alchoholic, or smokes so much that passive smoking would be a health risk.

Does she have any hobbies? - Everyone should have a hobby! :b I definitely hope that she'd have a hobby. I like all the usual things, settling down to watch TV and movies, listening to music, reading books. I'm also quite creative, but am often stifled by my obsessive perfectionism.  But I used to love drawing and painting. I also like to play computer games, but if given the choice, I'd much rather spend my time doing things with other people.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - It would be handy if she lived in the UK, since I do. Also, it would be good if she didn't mind watching tennis sometimes, since I absolutely love tennis. It would be even better if she played tennis, although I'm a really bad player. Maybe I could give some poor girl a confidence boost by her being able to beat a man :b But somebody who wouldn't mind knocking a ball about for fun sometimes would be great, but not essential.

Also, she'd have to at least tolerate things like Doctor Who, Star Wars, Lord of the Rings etc 




Your age: 27

Hmm, I don't really seem to have a perfect woman in mind, do I? To be more in the spirit of the thread, I'll add that if she looked like the Italian actress Valeria Golino, I'd take her even if she was a cocaine-addicted, bunny boiling jihadist. Hehe!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Her age - 22-27

Hair color and length - Long, short can be ok too; she could probably pull it off since she's my ideal girlfriend. :lol I love red and any darker hair colour.

Eye color - Green

Skin color - Don't care much.

Height? - 5'0"-5'8".

What kind of body type? - Curvy

How big breasts? - Medium sized or bigger.

Makeup? How much? - Not too much.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Don't care.

What kind of personality? - Intelligent, open-minded, funny, considerate, modest, motivated, has the same kind of humor as I do and is also into the same type of music as me(lots of metal).

Is she virgin? - Don't care.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Of course! :yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - Not too many; just a few close ones. None is ok too.

Does she have social anxiety? - Don't mind, but I'd prefer it if she understood mine.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Preferably nothing too extreme.

Her religion - Atheism?

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Doesn't smoke, doesn't do any crazy drugs. She can do some weed if she wants to. Drinking is fine. Of course, all of it should be in moderation. 

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes, I'd love for her to be able to play a musical instrument!

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Doesn't live too far away, knows how to cook and will share her recipes with me. Doesn't want to have kids yet. Isn't too much into politics. She also has a great laugh.


Your age: 22


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

oh well,IF i had to choose the characteristics of the gf of my dreams,i would say,some1 who doesnt like to spend alot of money,and that doesnt put religion before everything,1 who can enjoy anytype of movie and is open to what i have to say,that can defend herself good on themes she doesnt manage,that can do stuff she doesnt like just to make me happy,like going to a modest restaurant,or to the ball game,and i would like her to b an attention hugger lmao,that knows how to cook and enjoys small stuff ,BUT OF COURSE,that appreciates whenever i give her a expensive gift even if she doesnt like it. EDIT:FORGOT TO ANSWER THAT QUESTIONS:

Her age - 17-39

Hair color and length - anything but blonde

Eye color - i love brown or black eyes,lmao lets say i love wooden stuff..which is brown mainly

Skin color - goes from green to blue,i dont care the color

Height? - shorter than me,which means less than 6.2fts,but higher than 5fts

What kind of body type? - from 1% body fat to chuby babe lol

How big breasts? - well...not monster racks,nor a plank,i would say pronunciated lmao,visible.

Makeup? How much? - i like when girls use make up,but just when its an special ocassion

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? not a bit,

What kind of personality? - open minded,if i had to choose a color to represent her personality,it would b forest green

Is she virgin? - atleast inexperienced,not nesesarily virgin,but not a hoe neither.

Does she want a lot of sex? - well..if we have more than 2 weeks without it,she would b a storm.but not that crazy about sex

Does she have a lot of friends? - shes friend with my friends but shes a bit timid,so shes not a ppl{s person

Does she have social anxiety? - shy,but not paranoic nor anxious.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? -not nesesarily any illness

Her religion - open minded,scientologist or atheist.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - she can smoke,drink or smoke weed,but not any other types of drugs,.

Does she have any hobbies? - cooking,painting,or maybe shes a bit tomboyish,likes sports.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - i would prefer a surprise box as a girlfriend over a prescripted gf


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Her age - 18 to 24

Hair color and length - can be any color...I usually prefer redheads or brunettes

Eye color - preferably blue/green....but brown is alright too 

Skin color - doesn't matter

Height? - 4'9" to 5'7"

What kind of body type? - thin....I don't mind a little chub if she's got a cute face but if more weight then there's a problem

How big breasts? - small to big....I like them all

Makeup? How much? - oh definitely not caked on! That's bizarro. I like minimum to medium makeup applied

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? I wouldn't say fashionable but a girl who takes care of herself and shows it through nice, classy, tasteful clothing. Not expensive gucci but something tasteful and normal.

What kind of personality? - Bubbly, passionate, shy at times, warm, friendly, gentle, playful

Is she virgin? - sure why not. She could be a virgin or not. If she's a virgin it just makes it that much extra special when that night comes to make love. 

Does she want a lot of sex? - sure why not lol. But I do have depression so consider that my energy and libido is not as high...so maybe minimum 3-4 times a week?

Does she have a lot of friends? - Ummm I think no I wouldn't like this. Speaking from previous gf's, I intensely dislike having to appeal to all her friends and try to socialize constantly with them...I'd rather she have maybe 1-4 friends or something...the less the better lol

Does she have social anxiety? - she could have SA and it wouldn't bother me...I'd have to work a bit harder to get her to open up but me and her would understand each other....and if I love someone I see past any issues

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - she could have ADD or depression....something more extreme like schizophrenia would make me pause however

Her religion - preferably non religious. Dated a Christian girl once and got super annoyed at her proselytizing me. Thought I could stomach it but it was unbearable.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - I would prefer no cigarrete smoke. That ****s nasty. She could smoke a bit of weed I don't care. She could drink socially that's fine but a girl binge drinking and vomiting is a MAJOR turnoff for me. No hard drugs, if she did those I would not continue the relationship.

Does she have any hobbies? - Reading, writing, drawing, hiking, sports, videogames, 
These are all fine...I don't mind what she does as long as its not constantly clubbing into the late hours and binge drinking....no thanks some other guy can have her.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - someone who understands me and will be able to share innermost feelings with me. Someone to do fun things with like travel the world...I really desire this.




Your age: 24


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

my ideal GF is puerto rican and is standing with SO MUCH attitude on the hood of a car


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

scarpia said:


> Far too many questions. Simple answer - any 18 old who can suck the chrome off a bumper hitch.


That seems like a unusual skill to have, what could it possibly be... wait a minute :um

:b


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Her age - 17-22

Hair color and length - Black and long and straight

Eye color - any color

Skin color - White or hispanic 

Height? - anywhere from 5ft to 5'7"

What kind of body type? - average and if she has some extra its okay 

How big breasts? - doesn't matter

Makeup? How much? - not too much make up

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? i'm a guy, i don't know what fashionable is lol

What kind of personality? - just a sweet heart

Is she virgin? - preferably yes, but so am i so i guess maybe not 

Does she want a lot of sex? - im more of a cuddling type of fella

Does she have a lot of friends? - doesn't matter

Does she have social anxiety? - doesn't matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - as long as shes not crazy

Her religion - doesn't matter

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - as long as she doesn't do them often at all

Does she have any hobbies? - what ever she wants, she is her own person after all

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - imaginary most like but maybe out of the 7 billion in the world there may be a girl like her




Your age:19


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

Her age - 20-24

Hair color and length - brown-black, average length

Eye color - any color

Skin color - any

Height? - around 5'5

What kind of body type? - healthy, fit

How big breasts? - doesn't really matter

Makeup? How much? - none if possible

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? doesnt matter

What kind of personality? - nice, mature and have a sense of humor as well

Is she virgin? - doesnt matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - sure

Does she have social anxiety? - no

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - none

Her religion - doesnt matter

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no smoke, drink every now and then. 

Does she have any hobbies? - soccer, basketball..

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Someone who would like me for whom I am. Also, someone who is not into material things.

Your age- 23


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

Her age - 18-25

Hair color and length - Brunette (long)

Eye color - Blue

Skin color - Light tan

Height? - Slightly shorter than me

What kind of body type? - Slim

How big breasts? - Big, but not too big

Makeup? How much? - Sure, and just the necessities

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Dresses like a metal fan from the '80s and doesn't worry about fashion

What kind of personality? - Friendly, cheerful, respectful, encouraging

Is she virgin? - No

Does she want a lot of sex? - She wants more romantic foreplay than intercourse

Does she have a lot of friends? - Not really

Does she have social anxiety? - Yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No

Her religion - Agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Sometimes drinks

Does she have any hobbies? - Gaming, playing an instrument, computer programming (or Web design), and cooking (duh)

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She would be the kind of person I'd never leave home alone again


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> Yep, I'd just take out the makeup question and change breast size to genital size.


Unfortunately the mods on this thread like to delete any posts that refer to generously sized members :roll

So ladies,

Digame si quiere conocer mas :clap


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

^


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

Her age - around my age, maybe +-2 or three years at the most

Hair color and length - natural, whatever they like that looks good on them

Eye color - i like green eyes but again this dosent matter

Skin color - white

Height? - my height or less preferably  so maybe <175

What kind of body type? - skinny

How big breasts? - I dont care

Makeup? How much? - as little as possible if any

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? she wears what she enjoys wearing, maybe something similar to what I like to wear

What kind of personality? one that works with my own

Is she virgin? I dont care

Does she want a lot of sex? I dont care

Does she have a lot of friends? I dont care 

Does she have social anxiety? I would prefer it

Does she have any other mental illnesses? I dont care

Her religion? I dont care

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? I would hope so

Does she have any hobbies? Yes, that we could share

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? I just want someone to completely relate to, to be able to talk to and have a connection with. If they had similar interests to me then my life would be complete.


----------



## Russ2012 (Jan 23, 2012)

I like everything that the guys on here like so come on girls dont be shy


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Wait so girl posts are wanted as well~? O:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Caggee said:


> Wait so girl posts are wanted as well~? O:


Sure, nobody will mind.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Sure, nobody will mind.


Homosexuality is OK, as long as two girls are doing it together.


----------



## cwq (Mar 23, 2011)

Her age - 30-38

Hair color and length - doesnt matter

Eye color - no preference

Skin color - Asian

Height? - shorter/same height 

What kind of body type? - average

How big breasts? - average

Makeup? How much? - no preference

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Simple

What kind of personality? - Kind Hearted, Easy going, Honest

Is she virgin? - No Preference

Does she want a lot of sex? - I hope so, i know i want a lot of sex..

Does she have a lot of friends? - No preference

Does she have social anxiety? - I know this is for Ideal gf but its hard for me to imagine why any "normal" girl would want me. I would just offer the best i can for her and hope that she will not be critical of my SA 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Same as above

Her religion - No preference, i respect whatever religion she is into

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No drugs

Does she have any hobbies? - preferably stuffs we can enjoy doing together




Your age: 35


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Her age - around my age, +/- 3-4 years

Hair color and length - I don't really care about the color, as for the length I guess medium?

Eye color - i like green eyes but again this dosent matter

Skin color - I don't care about ethnicity

Height? - from about 160 cm to 175 cm

What kind of body type? - average

How big breasts? - I dont care

Makeup? How much? - as little as possible 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Almost everything I guess, although girls that dress like guys (by this I mean jeans that are baggy and jackets that usually a guy would ware), are kinda of a turn-off for me

What kind of personality? Something that makes us click

Is she virgin? I dont care

Does she want a lot of sex? I dont care

Does she have a lot of friends? I dont care 

Does she have social anxiety? I don't care if she had or not

Does she have any other mental illnesses? I would be a hypocrite to say I would like a girl with about a serious mental illness

Her religion? I dont care

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? I would hope so

Does she have any hobbies? I would like her to have, maybe something we even had in common like playing video games, sports, something...

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? I don't know


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Her age - 19-39 (hey, you asked)

Hair color and length - About shoulder-length, or longer.

Eye color - Any color

Skin color - Any

Height? - At least an inch shorter than me (5'10" or shorter)

What kind of body type? - Thin, slender...but a little bit of muscle is a plus.

How big breasts? - Small to medium

Makeup? How much? - None or very little. Really though, it's not a big deal.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Yup.

What kind of personality? - Silly, but proud. A bit aloof but not afraid to goof off.

Is she virgin? - Preferably not, but I don't really care.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes.

Does she have a lot of friends? - No.

Does she have social anxiety? - Preferably yes, but I don't really care.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No.

Her religion - None. We need to be able to make fun of it together.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - She can smoke, she should drink. I don't care if she smokes some weed.

Does she have any hobbies? - Anything that isn't a team sport. She should be creative, and like to make things.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I'd like someone who is accepting of the fact that I don't act my age. Also, they need to understand that my expensive taste doesn't equate to materialism.

Your age- 34[/QUOTE]


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Living and walking.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Her age - 18 - 22

Hair color and length - Long Hair that looks cute

Eye color - Any

Skin color - Doesn't matter.

Height? - Any

What kind of body type? - Average

How big breasts? - Average size

Makeup? How much? - A little bit of makeup, more natural looking

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Presentable clothing

What kind of personality? - I don't really know

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter as long as she can respect that I am one

Does she want a lot of sex? - hahaha. hope so.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter. 

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Doesn't matter within reason. Would have to dodge an axe murderer.

Her religion - Not really religious.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Smoke NO, Drink Sometimes / NO

Does she have any hobbies? - Hopefully gaming and other stuff 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I just want someone to look after and to make her feel that she's really special.

Your age: 20


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Her age - 18-122

Hair color and length - Occasionally nice smelling, that's all.

Eye color - Something pretty, I'm not adverse to any of the gamut of iris pigments

Skin color - Healthy green glow.

Height? - it's all the same when you're lying down!:um

What kind of body type? - Average/slim/petite/curvy/athletic it's all good

How big breasts? - How big breasts what?

Makeup? How much? - Don't mind, whatever she feels comfortable wearing, and as long as it's not enough to rub off on to my trademark white tutlenecks.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Doesn't matter, but I can dig style. And style trumps fashion imo, if that makes sense.

What kind of personality? - funny, laid back, humble, intelligent, extremely wealthy and forgetful,

Is she virgin? - doesn't matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - With me, yes.

Does she have a lot of friends? - I think everyone should have at least a friend or two, or a confidant other than their SO, for the comfort of their sanity.

Does she have social anxiety? - maybe, maybe not.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - nothing chronically debilitatiing

Her religion - Doesn't bother me, to a certain point, non-religious would ideal

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Very occasional smoking is alright, but long term's a no-no, drinking as long as it's occasional and purely for enjoyment/ not just a crutch, I'm 4:20 friendly in moderation, prescription drugs under the right circumstances are fine.

Does she have any hobbies? - A few would be cool, surfing would be inevitable

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *There is no ideal, attraction is fluid and chaotic, the above answers are only my preferences at this moment in time. There is no list, and if someone actually did have one, It'd probably be advisable to go:sus* and think about your next move wisely.

Your age:*25*


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

LittleSister said:


> BAhaha
> 
> *Ps: I am seriously surprised by the amount of men who don't want a girl who wants a lot of sex?? *
> 
> I've always wondered why there's tons of middle-aged men out there with prudes for wives -- now I know !!!


I was surprised as well. It's refreshing, though. I'm so tired of the generalization that men just want booze and sex. Although I'd prefer a guy with a moderate to high sex drive.

I've also noticed a lot of guys would date women who are older. I have to admit I thought the perfect woman for all straight men would be a hot 18-20 year-old.

Guys, America has you portrayed so negatively. Does it not bother you? Evidently there's variety. 



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Her age - *18-122*


I should hook you up with my great grandmother. She's 106. Want me to give you her digits?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Her age - *19-30*

Hair color and length - *Red/Auburn/Blonde/Black. No length preference.
* 
Eye color - *Blue/Brown*

Skin color - *Pale*

Height? - *5''0 - 5''9*

What kind of body type? - *Slim/Athletic/Average
* 
How big breasts? - *Doesn't matter.

* Makeup? How much? - *Reduced*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *Yes, please! 
* 
What kind of personality? - *Must be semi-compatible with my own*

Is she virgin? - *Preferably, but not a deal breaker.*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *We would decide mutually. Each person defines 'a lot' differently.
* 
Does she have a lot of friends? - *Not necessarily.*

Does she have social anxiety? - *If not, hopefully she can appreciate that I suffer from SA.*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *I can handle bipolarity*.

Her religion - *Open-minded*.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *No smoking. No drugs.*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Sure!*


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Her age - 
*Around my age.*

Hair color and length - 
*Brunette or Black and long*

Eye color - 
*Green or Blue*

Skin color - 
*Any*

Height? - 
*5'2-5'6*

What kind of body type? - 
*Athletic or Average*

How big breasts? - 
*Not really concerned.*

Makeup? How much? - 
*Not Excessive.*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? 
*Word.*

What kind of personality? - 
*Hard to answer.*

Is she virgin? - 
*Doesn't matter.*

Does she want a lot of sex? - 
*An adequate amount. ;D*

Does she have a lot of friends? - 
*An average amount, lol.*

Does she have social anxiety? - 
*It wouldn't really matter, but I guess not.*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - 
*Nope.*

Her religion - 
*Don't matter as long as she's not all in my face about it, lol.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - 
*Wouldn't bother me, unless it was more of an addiction, lol. But, no to smoking, occasional drinker at-least and I've quit using drugs, sooooooo....*

Does she have any hobbies? - 
*I would hope so. At-least gaming like me. ^_^*

Your age:
*19*


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Her age - 25-36

Hair color and length - doesnt matter, long

Eye color - doesnt matter

Skin color - pale

Height? - 5-6 feet

What kind of body type? - average

How big breasts? - small to average

Makeup? How much? - just a little

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? casual but dresses up sometimes

What kind of personality? - reserved but not uptight

Is she virgin? - doesn't matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - doesnt matter as long as she has a healthy sex drive

Does she have a lot of friends? - don't care

Does she have social anxiety? - doesnt matter 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - sure just not a lunatic

Her religion - any or none

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no, don't care, no 

Does she have any hobbies? - yes

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Ideally she has more than one shared interest with me, likes to cuddle, isn't overly self-centered and is somewhat humble, doesnt always have to be right I cant stand that, open-minded, has a similar sense of humor or at least laughs sometimes i don't get people who don't laugh, probably some more stuff




Your age: 26


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Her age - Between fifteen to low twenties. I'm not too picky when it comes to age.

Hair color and length - Prefer darker, longer hair. Short hair seems harder to pull off when it comes to women. 

Eye color - I couldn't care less.

Skin color - As in race? Or tan? Anything goes for race. I don't care if she's white as sheet or not.

Height? - Again, I don't care. Around at least 5'6", I guess?

What kind of body type? - Average, not athletic. I don't really like visible muscles on women.

How big breasts? - I'm not too into big breasts. B or C cup if given the choice, I guess. 

Makeup? How much? - Don't care. Whatever makes her look best. Some can pull off no makeup, some can't.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? I'd prefer a hipster sense of fashion to be honest. I love unique styles when it comes to clothing.

What kind of personality? - Timid or Spazzy. I don't care which. 

Is she virgin? - I don't care at all. 

Does she want a lot of sex? - Sure. 

Does she have a lot of friends? - No. 

Does she have social anxiety? - Don't care.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Don't care as long as she was fairly sane.

Her religion - I'd prefer Atheist/Agnostic. It's not a deal breaker, though.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Smoke (No), Drink (Every now and then), Drugs (Nothing more than weed).

Does she have any hobbies? - I would hope so. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Nope. I'm not picky in the slightest.




Your age: 16


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> I should hook you up with my great grandmother. She's 106. Want me to give you her digits?


Only if she's got one of those old timey dial up phones, _ring ring_! gahd 

Good genes, congrats!

C:


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

AllToAll said:


> I've also noticed a lot of guys would date women who are older. I have to admit I thought the perfect woman for all straight men would be a hot 18-20 year-old.
> 
> Guys, America has you portrayed so negatively. Does it not bother you? Evidently there's variety.


No. Anyone who watches or swallows such drivel wouldn't be suitable for me anyway.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Interesting how a lot of guys don't like big boobs. *Forever alone*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Her age - 18-30?

Hair color and length - Any colour, shoulders to longer

Eye color - meh

Skin color - Can find either attractive

Height? - meh

What kind of body type? - don't mind as long as they are not unhealthy 

How big breasts? - med to larger

Makeup? How much? - whatever they are comfy with

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? as long as she takes pride in how she looks

What kind of personality? - Introverted but goal driven and good aspirations

Is she virgin? - meh

Does she want a lot of sex? - yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - meh

Does she have social anxiety? - preferably not

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - preferably not

Her religion - agnostic/athiest

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - non smoker or drug user

Does she have any hobbies? - Hopefully something which she enjoys doing

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Enjoys motor racing =D




Your age: 21


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Interesting how a lot of guys don't like big boobs. *Forever alone*


They are just shy to admit.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Her age - Just so its all legal in the state of PA

Hair color and length - N/A

Eye color - ANy

Skin color - N/a

Height? - N/a

What kind of body type? - n/a

How big breasts? - Im weird i like small boobs, but big boobs are cool 2 xP

Makeup? How much? - Not so much, but alil is alright

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? What clothes? im kidding:b

What kind of personality? - honestly im not sure

Is she virgin? - Why would this matter?

Does she want a lot of sex? - Preferably no 

Does she have a lot of friends? - n/a

Does she have social anxiety? - n/a

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - n/a

Her religion - could be a problem but doesn't hav 2 be, i guess it depends on how much we differ

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No drugs/Smoking

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes, I would imagine she would.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Most of this stuff doesn't matter to me, maybe it should but it doesn't. as long as we click and of course find LOve that's all that matters

"All you need is Love, LOve, Love. LOve is all you need! Love is all you need!" 


Your age: 23


----------



## Chesterdrawers (Feb 12, 2012)

Her age - 15-21

Hair color and length - Long and Blonde/Brown

Eye color - Blue

Skin color - White

Height? - 5'9-6'0

What kind of body type? - average

How big breasts? - small-average

Makeup? How much? - little to none

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? i don't care, whatever she likes 

What kind of personality? - Shy and funny

Is she virgin? - Depends on the girl

Does she want a lot of sex? - none 

Does she have a lot of friends? - I don't care the much as long as she is happy

Does she have social anxiety? - yeah, so we can understand each other 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - It depends 

Her religion - Christian

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - none of the above

Does she have any hobbies? - Video games ^_^


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Her age - 17-20 would be good.

Hair color and length - Past shoulder length, either blonde or brunette.

Eye color - Green or blue is good with me.

Skin color - Either pale, or really tan. 

Height? - 5' 2-3"

What kind of body type? - Petite.

How big breasts? - B-C

Makeup? How much? - Little to none please.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Some preppy clothes mixed with some band shirts and such.

What kind of personality? - Nice to everybody. I don't want a b*tch

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter to me.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Well of course :yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - Maybe, that's her concern, not mine, lol

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Nah

Her religion - Preferably just Christian (not bible-thumping christian) or Atheist.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - She drinks and smokes bud (or doesn't smoke but accepts that I do). No cigarettes, gross. 

Does she have any hobbies? - She plays guitar and sings beautifully.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She has to have freckles across her nose and under her eyes. I find that so attractive.


----------



## wienermobile (Sep 9, 2011)

If there is a woman alive who can 80% of what Agnetha Fältskog (the blonde lady) does to me in this video then I will worship at her feet forevermore.






As for the actual survey: I do not have enough experience with da ladies to even really start narrowing down what is "ideal".


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

My ideal woman has a vagina and boobs.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Her age - <23

Hair color and length - Brown, and I guess anything passed the chin but not too long, halfway down back at most.

Eye color - Green or blue

Skin color - Pale

Height? - 5'4 or lower.

What kind of body type? - slim/fit

How big breasts? - I don't know what each cup letter or the numbers mean. So probably on the small to medium range.

Makeup? How much? - Little to none

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? I honestly don't know anything about fashion, but I guess she wouldn't be behind by years in fashion sense.

What kind of personality? - Friendly, warm, nice and adventurous.

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Only an equal amount to what I'd want.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Not a lot. A handful or 2.

Does she have social anxiety? - No

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No

Her religion - I guess agnostic, like I am.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No to cigarretes, ok with drinking, weed, and drugs like ecstasy, lsd, shrooms. Not too frequent. Dont mind if she doesn't do any though.

Does she have any hobbies? - Computer gaming.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -Not really.

Obligatory 'Im not racist' comment. Just what I imagine her to be like.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Interesting how a lot of guys don't like big boobs. *Forever alone*


It's not a dealbreaker for any sane guy. :teeth I always thought I was in the minority. I'm pretty sure most guys like them big, but I know that I don't. I wouldn't push the person away because of that. Most people would love her even more. This generation is obsessed with breasts and I really don't see the appeal.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Her age - 16-20

Hair color and length - Don't care

Eye color -Any

Skin color - Don't care

Height? - 5'2 - 6'

What kind of body type? - Not hugely overwight and not extremely skinny but anywhere inbetween is fine.

How big breasts? - Small - Medium

Makeup? How much? - Whatever they're comfortable with as long as it's not caked on.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Whatever they feel happy in.

What kind of personality? - Kind, non-judgmental, modest, quiet.

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Don't mind.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Don't care.

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No

Her religion - Agnostic/Atheist

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinking is fine, no smoking, no hard drugs.

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes but I don;t care what, could be sport, music, gaming whatever.

Your age: 18


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Interesting how a lot of guys don't like big boobs. *Forever alone*


Indeed it really doesn't bother most of us either way.
I think a cool hair style and a well fitting pair of jeans is definetly up higher on the priority list. 

I hope you are taking notes from this thread, slacker!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

kennyc said:


> My ideal woman has a vagina and boobs.


Thank you for sharing. Insightful :teeth


----------



## cities (Oct 1, 2011)

Her age - Doesn't matter much. Someone around my age might be easier to relate to, but I am open-minded about this.

Hair color and length - Doesn't matter.

Eye color - Doesn't matter.

Skin color - Doesn't matter.

Height? - Doesn't matter.

What kind of body type? - Doesn't matter much, but if I had a choice I would prefer not overweight or obese, but I am open-minded about it.

How big breasts? - Doesn't matter.

Makeup? How much? - Would prefer little to no makeup, but it isn't that important.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Doesn't matter.

What kind of personality? -

I am a quiet, introverted person, so someone like that might be a better fit, but it doesn't matter that much.

Is she virgin? - Would prefer a virgin, but doesn't matter that much.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Would prefer someone who doesn't want a lot of sex.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter.

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Doesn't matter a lot, but would prefer they didn't have any serious or debilitating illnesses.

Her religion - Doesn't matter.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Wouldn't want them to smoke or do drugs. Drinking would be okay, but the less she drinks, the better the fit it would probably be.

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes. Hobbies similar to me would be cool (sports and trivia). Other hobbies would be cool, since it would give me something to learn about.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Kind, caring, nice, smart, honest, open-minded, supportive, helpful.

Your age: 24


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Not sure if I've already posted on this thread but...

Her age - *Between 17 and 20*

Hair color and length - *Doesn't matter.*

Eye color -* Doesn't matter.*

Skin color - *Doesn't matter.*

Height? - *Short... Because I'm pretty short =/*

What kind of body type? - *Not too big, not too small.*

How big breasts? - *Just as long as they're natural, it doesn't matter.*

Makeup? How much? - *Whatever she's comfortable with.*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? -* Whatever she's comfortable with.*

What kind of personality? - *Happy, nice, caring, honest, open-minded, not ****ty.*

Is she virgin? -* Doesn't matter.*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Not too much *

Does she have a lot of friends? - *Doesn't matter.*

Does she have social anxiety? -* Doesn't matter.*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *Doesn't matter.*

Her religion - *Doesn't matter just as long as she's not a fanatic or anything.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? -* Preferably not.*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Comic books, games, movies... Meh. I don't know.*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -* Nope.*

Your age: *18*


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

awww why not

Her age - 18 - 25

Hair color and length - doesn't matter

Eye color - doesn't matter. 

Skin color - doesn't matter

Height? - doesn't matter. Most women will be shorter than me.

What kind of body type? - A little extra doesn't hurt 

How big breasts? - doesn't matter

Makeup? How much? - not too much

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? I don't pay attention to that

What kind of personality? - goofy, nerdy, non judgemental

Is she virgin? - doesn't matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - lol

Does she have a lot of friends? - wouldn't bother me if she had a lot of friends

Does she have social anxiety? - I think i would prefer this

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - depends on what it is.

Her religion - doesn't matter. I respect other peoples beliefs

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Mary Jane is ok. Drinking doesn't bother me as long as it's not excessive. Other than that no

Does she have any hobbies? - Sure why not? Doesn't need to be similar to mine, but a female that's into gaming and basektball would be fabulous. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She gets bonus points if she can beat me in a thumb war. 

Your age: Veinte Uno! 21


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

^^ I think that all/most of them said they like small breasts.

What a biased thread :cry

I'm having a really hard time imagining the reality if we had a line up
that they would choose the smaller size chests.... :roll


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Big breasts is not everything.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

^^ little ones are nothing :lol

--little play on words there 
I never said they were - but mine make me feel more sexy, confident and feminine.
They're beautiful.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Her age - Somewhere around mine would be more willing with younger than older in this regard though.

Hair color and length - DC/DC

Eye color - DC

Skin color - Going to follow Apes example on this one.

Height? - 5'7" or less

What kind of body type? - Slim or some variation of that

How big breasts? - Big or small doesn't matter just no implants. Never put much thought into it beyond that.

Makeup? How much? - DC so long as she doesn't have the raccoon look

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - I wouldn't know what fashionable is so I don't care

What kind of personality? - I guess kind, understanding, and forgiving.

Is she virgin? - Preferably

Does she want a lot of sex? - Sure why not

Does she have a lot of friends? - DC

Does she have social anxiety? - DC

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - DC

Her religion - DC So long as she doesn't push it on me.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinking is the only one I wouldn't care about.

Does she have any hobbies? - Yeah don't know what though.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Someone that was just honest with me I find playing games troublesome since I can't read people at all. Oh yeah and they'd have to be strong after all what fun would it be if someone merely took orders like a dog and no desire for kids [If such a thing became serious it's a big issue after all]. Also she must heart and spirit though saying that makes me feel like some over exaggerated fictional character.:blank

Your age: 25


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Her age - 16 - 20 

Hair color and length - Doesn't matter 

Eye color - Doesn't matter 

Skin color - Doesn't matter 

Height? - 5'6" or less 

What kind of body type? - Slim

How big breasts? - Doesn't matter 

Makeup? How much? - Little 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Doesn't matter 

What kind of personality? - Adventurous, funny, kind, quiet 

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter 

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter 

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Doesn't matter 

Her religion - Doesn't matter 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No smoking

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Her age - 18-40

Hair color and length - Don't care.

Eye color - Don't care

Skin color - Every shade of skin is beautiful

Height? - I'm more afraid of her judging my height then her height, so yeah doesn't matter but it most likely matters to girls.

What kind of body type? - Doesn't matter

How big breasts? - Seriously doesn't matter

Makeup? How much? - Doesn't matter

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? I don't care as long as she's not in a clown costume 24/7

What kind of personality? - Kind, very attentive to me, intelligent <--- critical feature to me, she MUST be intelligent I look for that far more then among other things, I want a girl of intelligence not barbie. encouraging.

Is she virgin? - Don't care, but please of please don't describe in detail of the last guy you did it with, it's just rude and insensitive to my feelings, I've had women do this far too damn often to me why they do it I don't know but I dislike it very much.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Sure if it happens naturally it happens.

Does she have a lot of friends? - I could deal with her having friends of both genders, I could get a little jealous but I could probably loosen up to a few friends and actually get more comfortable and feel more at ease due to being nervous as hell around people.

Does she have social anxiety? - If she does I could be there for her when she needs my support.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - As long as she isn't killing me or someone else and doesn't sleep with other guys I'm pretty much okay with any mental illnesses.

Her religion - No. No religion please god no she better be atheist, I will lose all interest otherwise.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - I prefer not to be a subject of second hand smoking, and drinking is unhealthy but if she's doing it in a reasonable amount like once a month/week I could deal with it.

Does she have any hobbies? - I hope so... I'm sure everyone has something.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Intelligence has always been a bigger point for me and will always be, something I desire the most is a woman with a cunning mind and thinks really well and even makes me feel intimidated in terms of intelligence, well not maybe intelligence but common sense, I like smart women and the brainier the better. I also don't really want a sexual based relationship I'm more a emotional person as one can tell...

I guess this really relates to how I want to interact with a woman:





But alas I am realistic and arrogant, as I both see the probability of me being friendzoned is very high and the fact that I come off as a jerk, this is similar to another fictional character I know of: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitzwilliam_Darcy

So my chances of finding anyone in the world like this is tremendously low...But at least it was fun doing this.

Your age: 20


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Your all woman Rae


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Different guys have different preferences. Some guys aren't attracted to big breasts and some guys aren't attracted to small breasts. I'm pretty sure most guys here aren't going to pick a girl because of her breast size though. There definitely are other factors involved.
> 
> However you are lucky because I've never heard of a guy turning a girl down because her breasts were too big. I personally have had a guy dump me because of my chest size... :roll I'm a B, sometimes A depending on the bra and this dude seriously said to me that I should start wearing push up bras. I told him no and he broke up with me lmfao. On the bright side that's the only time I've ever been dumped so I must be doing something right in my other relationships. At least I got lucky enough to be curvy with a nice butt. It's like God's apology for lack of rack. Har har har, it's funny that I said that because I'm agnostic. :lol


You should have kicked him in the balls.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> ^^ little ones are nothing :lol


More than a handful is a waste...


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> Lmao you don't want to know what I did.


For some reason I imagine it being a case of bowling ball meeting the last pin.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Different guys have different preferences. Some guys aren't attracted to big breasts and some guys aren't attracted to small breasts. I'm pretty sure most guys here aren't going to pick a girl because of her breast size though. There definitely are other factors involved.
> 
> However you are lucky because I've never heard of a guy turning a girl down because her breasts were too big. I personally have had a guy dump me because of my chest size... :roll I'm a B, sometimes A depending on the bra and this dude seriously said to me that I should start wearing push up bras. I told him no and he broke up with me lmfao. On the bright side that's the only time I've ever been dumped so I must be doing something right in my other relationships. At least I got lucky enough to be curvy with a nice butt. It's like God's apology for lack of rack. Har har har, it's funny that I said that because I'm agnostic. :lol


No, I know all men have different preferences. It just seems to be an odd general consensus here. But come on, if you are walking in a mall and you friend has nice cleavage and has something low cut on - but you are dressed modestly - you have to admit, she will getnoticed more in most cases - if she is attractive. It may not even be the breasts, but the sex appeal involved, I don't know.

Men like breasts, it's like, part of their nature.

As for myself, I'm happy with what I have, I'm not huge chested, but just right -
it makes me feel sexy....but for as far as the thread is concerned -- I was just being playful, I like to mess with people I guess - in a joking way --- or thought stirring way. Never take me too seriously unless I'm serious 
I was thinking because so many said over and over --- the same thing just about -- that they either don't want a girl here to feel like they wouldn't be an option if they were smaller chested or maybe they were compensating for us girls maybe requiring a certain size for men's genitalia -- which I think breast size shouldn't really be listed in this questionaire to begin with...but eh.

And breasts mean nothing if someone is ugly or fat -- :lol
But having a nice butt is always a plus.

The guy who dumped you -- was a total jerk and not worth it anyhow.



makavelithedon said:


> More than a handful is a waste...


You put a mental image in my mind of a man's hand and a squeeze


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

If all that really mattered was sex, then yea bigger breasts would be preferred. I also wouldn't be trying to have the b**** as my girlfriend, lol.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

- already understood.

I think it's a woman thing - if you have them, you like them.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel like reposting in this thread cause I'm bored, and my last one made me seem too picky I think... So yeah....

Her age - 16 - 30 years of age, I don't care.

Hair color and length - Doesn't matter. I love blue/red dyed hair though, uniqueness and originality = UGHGHGHGHHHHH.... *Splooge* to me....

Eye color - Why would that matter?

Skin color - Again, why would that matter?

Height? - Shorter than me hopefully.

What kind of body type? - Average with a little fat would be great, but once again it doesn't matter too much...

How big breasts? - Meh, small is sexy, but then again everything having to do with ANY boobs is sexy. ANY size is just amazing, and anyone who says otherwise is insane. xD

Makeup? How much? - However much she feels comfortable with. But I'd like to actually be kissing lips, not lipstick...

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Again, whatever she is comfortable with. Casual to fashionable, it doesn't matter.

What kind of personality? - I would want her to be a contrast to me, someone I can learn from, mature, happy, independent, nerdy, open minded, and cool. Someone I can have a long beautiful conversation with... that seems so hard to find nowadays though.

Is she virgin? - That would be great...

Does she want a lot of sex? - Hell no.

Does she have a lot of friends? - I wouldn't mind if she was similar to me in this department, AKA friendless, but whatever...

Does she have social anxiety? - If she did we could work on it and get over it together, but not ideally no, I would not want her to suffer, at all.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No thank you.

Her religion - Doesn't matter, really.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drink occasionally.

Does she have any hobbies? - VIDYAGAEMIN 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She HAS TO like gaming, as it's something very big and very important in my life. I seriously wouldn't date a girl if she told me she hated video games... Simple as that.




Your age: 16 years of age.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Her age - *My age*

Hair color and length - *Blonde or dark, length should be... Pretty long, I guess?*

Eye color - *Preferably blue, green or hazel.
* 
Skin color - *Doesn't matter*

Height? - *A little shorter than me*

What kind of body type? - *Thin to average, not too thin or too fat
* 
How big breasts? - *Doesn't matter*

Makeup? How much? - *Doesn't matter*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *Doesn't matter*

What kind of personality? - *Similar to me, generally positve but understands not everything in life is great.
* 
Is she virgin? - *Doesn't matter*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Uh.. Yeah
* 
Does she have a lot of friends? - *Doesn't matter*

Does she have social anxiety? - *Doesn't matter, as long as she understands me.*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *Being together with a girl who has Asperger like me would be great, cause then we could understand each other much better.*

Her religion - *Atheist*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *No smoking, thanks!*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Doesn't matter*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *No.*

Your age: 15 in May.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> - already understood.
> 
> I think it's a woman thing - if you have them, you like them.


Sometimes. Some women with big breasts absolutely hate them, especially middle aged and older women. They come with some problems, ie. back pain, sag, etc


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I was thinking because so many said over and over --- the same thing just about -- that they either don't want a girl here to feel like they wouldn't be an option if they were smaller chested


There are people like me that honestly don't care. I think we must be rare though. As long as you don't have 2 surgically attached melons for breasts, I really don't care. I know that I can't be the only one that doesn't care much for breast size either way.



RiversEdge said:


> And breasts mean nothing if someone is ugly or fat -- :lol


You're just jealous of my manboobs. :b



RiversEdge said:


> You put a mental image in my mind of a man's hand and a squeeze


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> Sometimes. Some women with big breasts absolutely hate them, especially middle aged and older women. They come with some problems, ie. back pain, sag, etc


I have a relative that has big bowling ball boobs -- she is young and having
sagging issues already -- and they hurt her back --- that's not cool or sexy.



Toppington said:


> You're just jealous of my manboobs. :b


:lol funny!


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

Her age - 15-18

Hair color and length - dont care about color but , not short

Eye color - doesnt matter

Skin color - doesnt matter

Height? - shorter than me 6'2"

What kind of body type? - not too overweight, a little overweight is fine

How big breasts? - doesnt matter

Makeup? How much? - a little , not too much 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - not sweats 

What kind of personality? - not a ***** , caring , nice , shy , sense of humor

Is she virgin? - yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - sure

Does she have a lot of friends? - no

Does she have social anxiety? - yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no

Her religion - doesnt matter , just dont push it on me

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no

Does she have any hobbies? - doesnt matter

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - someone i can talk to




Your age:16


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Her age - 18-22

Hair color and length - doesn't matter. Prefer black and wavy 

Eye color - doesn't matter. Bright eyes are cool though

Skin color - doesn't matter. Fair skin is nice though 

Height? - 5'4 - 6'

What kind of body type? - At most, weigh a few pounds less than me.

How big breasts? - don't care.

Makeup? How much? - don't care. Prefer natural beauty 


Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Yeah

What kind of personality? - Funny, intelligent, cool, awesome, crazy, spontaneous, open-minded, interesting, talkative, sweet, cute personality 

Is she virgin? - don't care.

Does she want a lot of sex? - :yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - don't care.

Does she have social anxiety? - don't care.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Hopefully not.

Her religion - don't care.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - not too much.

Does she have any hobbies? - Many 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - We would just click. For example, when we'd first start talking, it would be like we'd known each other for years :yes




Your age:19


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

baseballdude said:


> Her age - 18-20 (around my age)
> 
> Hair color and length - Blonde/Dirty Blonde (I noticed I have a thing for blondes, not dumb blondes though lol) shoulder length or longer
> 
> ...


PM me  I have green eyes but other than that  I fit your description.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Her age - 18 - 22

Hair color and length - Long, brown, curly

Eye color - Doesn't matter

Skin color - Doesn't matter (although i've got a thing for Bajan girls )

Height? - Doesn't matter

What kind of body type? - Slim/athletic

How big breasts? - Doesn't matter

Makeup? How much? - Little as possible

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Yeah, whatever

What kind of personality? - Funny, down to earth, doesn't take herself seriously at all

Is she virgin? - Yeah

Does she want a lot of sex? - Doesn't matter

Does she have a lot of friends? - Yeah

Does she have social anxiety? - No

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No 

Her religion - None

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Occasional drinker

Does she have any hobbies? - Singing, sports, listening to music

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Basically Google 'Amanda Reifer'.

I'm 18


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Her age - 22-30.

Hair color and length - Long, short can be ok too; she could probably pull it off since she's my ideal girlfriend. :lol I love red and any darker hair colour.

Eye color - Green.

Skin color - Don't care.

Height? - 5'0"-5'8".

What kind of body type? - Curvy. Not too skinny.

How big breasts? - Cup size varying from C to N(no typo). Natural boobs only. I feel badly, though, because of the back pain.

Makeup? How much? - Not too much. Would be great if she looked good without make up as well.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Don't care.

What kind of personality? - Intelligent, creative, open-minded, funny, considerate, modest, motivated, honest, more positive than negative, is into the same type of music as me(lots of metal).

Is she virgin? - Don't care.

Does she want a lot of sex? - 1-2+ hours a day. I'd prefer it if she'd want it a little bit more than I do.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Not too many; just a few close ones. None is ok too.

Does she have social anxiety? - Don't mind, but I'd prefer it if she understood mine. She's also motivated to improve on that, if she has it.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Preferably nothing too extreme; she's sane and doesn't want to murder or hurt any other organisms.

Her religion - No religion, thank you.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Doesn't smoke, doesn't do any crazy drugs. She can do some weed if she wants to. Drinking is fine. Of course, all of it should be in moderation. 

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes, I'd love for her to be able to play a musical instrument! She likes swimming, taking rides on her motorcycle and likes to go for rides on her bicycle as well. All stuff we could do together! :b Is also interested in learning to speak new languages.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Knows how to cook and will share her recipes with me. Doesn't want to have kids yet. Isn't too much into politics. She also has a great voice and laugh.


Your age: 22

---

When and where can I pick up this fine specimen?


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

Her age - 20-24

Hair color and length - brunette/black haired or redhead, length: whatever works for her

Eye color - no specific preference

Skin color - fair toned to olive toned skin or even tanned (legit tanned, not that carrot colored spray)

Height? - irrelevant unless she's like way taller than me (I'm like 5'11" with shoes on)

What kind of body type? - any but obese, I like petite women and I like curvy/thick women also.

How big breasts? - breast size doesn't matter.

Makeup? How much? - unless going somewhere that requires dressing up: none.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable?- fashionable, but comfortable... don't want her to put herself through hell.

What kind of personality? - since there's no set of personalitys to go through I guess I'll just say: compassionate, mix of mature and immature, mix of lazy and outgoing, affectionate, not really sure to be quite honest but something along those lines

Is she virgin? - seeing as how I'm 22 and she'd be around my age I don't really expect it but it would be so hot to learn together

Does she want a lot of sex? - definitely!

Does she have a lot of friends? - maybe not a lot, for some reason I see extrovert people with tons of friends as not really valuing their friends as much; probably not true, but, eh.

Does she have social anxiety? - irrelevant, but if she did we could mentally support each other

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - also irrelevant if it doesn't affect her to a serious degree, and even then I'd see if it would work.

Her religion - if it's not a big part of her life at all then I don't care, but I'm an atheist personally.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - maybe not smoke, it's nice to have a glass of wine or stout every now and again, no to drugs.

Does she have any hobbies? - everybody has hobbies! lol but I guess I'd answer either way, similar to mine or not similar at all.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - must enjoy cuddling!




Your age: 22


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

My ideal girlfriend would be a girl who understands me and likes me for who I am. Simple as that.


----------



## TwilightOfTheGods (Mar 12, 2012)

These are fun! I'm attracted to all kinds of women, but these are some of my girlfriend guidelines:

Her age - 18 to low 30's, for procreation purposes. Biological age is not as important as how old she acts. Be responsible and considerate of others.

Hair color and length - I tend to favor long, straight hair of all colors. I find it much more common for me to dislike hair that is too short rather than too long. 

Eye color - Whatever.

Skin color - Fair to tanned. 

Height? - 5 feet 9 inches or below. Call it insecurity or something else, but I prefer that she's my height or shorter.

What kind of body type? - Not anorexic and not obese. A lean look is a bonus.

How big breasts? - Not huge, but bigger than mine would be good.

Makeup? How much? - Just don't overdo it. 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Yes. Merely taking time to look good is something I appreciate, whether that is dressing cool, wearing  appropriate makeup, or other kinds of grooming.

What kind of personality? - Nice, mature, and caring. Introversion or extroversion doesn't matter. Also, shy versus not shy doesn't matter. If we can have our moments together and be compatible, then that's lovely.

Is she virgin? - Don't care.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Hopefully, but it's not necessary. 

Does she have a lot of friends? - She could have 0 or 100 hundred friends. Just make time for me, and I'll be happy..

Does she have social anxiety? - Not important.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - This is also unimportant to me.

Her religion - Whatever she wants, as long as it's not too out there.Like don't be a cannibal or follow the teachings of L. Ron Hubbard.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - I definitely like a woman who can relax with some alcohol. Women smoking is sort of a turnoff for me, but it's not a deal breaker. I absolutely don't want to have to deal with a drug addict.

Does she have any hobbies? - I'd like her to. Ideally, she'd be interested in something I already find interesting, as well as something that I can learn to like from her.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Dimples are a plus and so is a beautiful smile. Conceitedness and being coldhearted kill my interest.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Where is the ideal man thread?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Col said:


> Where is the ideal man thread?


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/ok-sas-girls-157826/


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## pianist (Oct 5, 2011)

I feel shallow for writing this, I like to consider myself altruistic and open(at least I try to be) For what truly attracts me to someone is there uniqueness. Moral: don't try to fit any mold. with that said . . .
Her age - 25-35

Hair color and length - red or blond, medium to long

Eye color - blue or hazel

Skin color - fair

Height? - 5'8 and up

What kind of body type? - athletic

How big breasts? - 32B and under

Makeup? How much? - don't care how much, I like it when it looks cool.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - yes, loves fasion & trys to come up with there own looks

What kind of personality? - caring, more often selfless than not, honest and humble.

Is she virgin? - don't care

Does she want a lot of sex? - remove "lot of" is fine with me.

Does she have a lot of friends? - don't care.

Does she have social anxiety? - sure, I'de understand and try to help.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - don't care, ads to the uniqueness.

Her religion - what ever makes you happy and helps you lead a better life.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - anything is ok in moderation and used responsibly, but no hard stuff.

Does she have any hobbies? - loves being creative ie. photography, painting, musical instrument, or anything in the arts. (talent is a huge aphrodisiac)

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - no matter what one should continue to allways strive to become a better person and never stop learning, if you have that everything else is excusable. 

(sigh . . )




Your age:33


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

> My ideal girlfriend would be a girl who understands me and likes me for who I am. Simple as that.


^ (only thing I'd add to that is that I must feel attracted to her physically too)


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

My ideal girlfriend has a vagina and breasts,PLEASE NO PENIS!!!
And no blond hair,does nothing for me.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

natural blond hair is ok with me. If she doesn't act like a dumb blonde or flaunt with it. Too bad I've only known one attractive girl with naturally blond hair in real life who actually had a really cool personallity. 

nowadays I'm mainly focusing on brunettes since there's a 95% guarantee that they're not 'fake' :boogie


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

Eye color - don't care 

Skin color - don't care 

Height? - don't care 

What kind of body type? - 'normal' 

How big breasts? - don't care 

Makeup? not much / minimal 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - yeah

What kind of personality? - good sense of humour, not a *****, easy to talk to etc 

Is she virgin? - preferably, but not too worried if she isn't.

Does she want a lot of sex? - yeah

Does she have a lot of friends? - no not really 

Does she have social anxiety? - nah

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - not bothered 

Her religion - atheist 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - neah 

Does she have any hobbies? -I'd hope so. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -Not really. 




Your age:18


----------



## Standup (Mar 25, 2012)

Her age - 18 ~ 22

Hair color and length - Doesn't matter

Eye color - Doesn't matter

Skin color - Meh, doesn't matter

Height? - Anything but not taller than me.

What kind of body type? - Slim, but not skinny.

How big breasts? - I don't mind.

Makeup? How much? - Doesn't matter, as much as she feels comfortable with, i'd prefer none though.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Doesn't matter

What kind of personality? - She has to be nice, kind, shy, honest, funny, understandable, sweet and cute.

Is she virgin? - I don't mind.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Doesn't matter.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Since i don't have many, i hope she doesn't have a lot, but a few would be alright.

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Definitely no.

Her religion - I'm Deist but i wouldn't mind if she isn't.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No.

Does she have any hobbies? - Reading, drawing, movies/series, music, traveling, and nature. Doesn't need all of them though, with two of them will be alright.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I hope she knows how to dance so i could make her have a laugh or two while trying to learn how to do it, haha

Your age: 19


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't have an ideal anything. anymore.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

My answer are irrelevant, as I will become infatuated with many, with a large variety between them.

Her age - *19-45*

Hair color and length - *Dark hair is a bonus, shoulder length or longer is rad.*

Eye color - *Brown/Green*

Skin color - *Anything pale*

Height? - *Uncertain*

What kind of body type? - *Not anorexic.*

How big breasts? - *Ideal? DD's, I'll make do regardless.*

Makeup? How much? - *None to slight use.*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *Anything she doesn't have to put too much effort in.*

What kind of personality? - *Well spoken, rather mean, depressingly clever, open minded.*

Is she virgin? - *No preference*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Indeed.*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *A few rather close friends with some acquaintances she doesn't care much for.*

Does she have social anxiety? - *Previous history with some anxiety.*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *Oh yes, plenty.*

Her religion - *Atheist, Satanist, Thelemite, Agnostic. S'all fun.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *All drugs are rad, however an addiction to the heavier ones would not be so rad.*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Philosophy, politics, any intelligent pursuit.*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *Hopefully miserable in the light of many things, however with a desire for change.*

Your age: *20*


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

^ I would poop my pants if I'd run into her in a dark alley


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Her age - Give or a take a few years when compared with mine

Hair color and length - Brunette or blonde, long hair

Eye color - Brown or green

Skin color - Tanned

Height? - 5'2 to 5'7

What kind of body type? - Slim to chubby

How big breasts? - Handful? XD

Makeup? How much? - Little to no make up

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Don't really mind

What kind of personality? - Kind, caring, considerate, funny, intelligent, sweet

Is she virgin? - Don't care

Does she want a lot of sex? - As much as me

Does she have a lot of friends? - No

Does she have social anxiety? - No, but it doesn't bother me either way

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Maybe depression, but doesn't matter

Her religion - As long as she doesn't force views on me, its all good

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Soft drugs / drink / smoke are fine, no heroin etc.

Does she have any hobbies? - It is important she likes a wide variety of things, but not hobbies as such. Of course any hobbies are welcome.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She has to make me feel good overall. I need to want to spend time with her rather than alone. Also be understanding of my flaws.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Her age - Preferably around my age

Hair color and length - If it looks like it belongs in a girl then that would be nice eeeeh..

Eye color - One Green and one Blue, j/k don't care

Skin color - Skin must radiate with the force of a thousand burning suns and light must pierce straight through my soul. 
Naaaah, doesn't matter. 

Height? - Not taller than me srs

What kind of body type? - No obese, No anorexic plz. 

How big breasts? - Oh come on, that kind of stuff doesn't matter. Just the butt 

Makeup? How much? - I think they look better without makeup. But whatever, as long as I like it. Just don't look like a clown or prostitute plz. Thanks. 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Don't care.

What kind of personality? - If I like her, it should be fine. 

Is she virgin? - Just no sloots plz. But do prefer virgin. 

Does she want a lot of sex? - 

Does she have a lot of friends? - Don't care

Does she have social anxiety? - Don't care

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Don't care

Her religion - Don't care

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - NO SMOKING OR DRUGS :wife. Brb second hand smoke, brb don't want lung cancer, brb bad breath, brb don't want kids or family influenced by smoking crack addict wife thanks. And no alcoholic plz. 

Does she have any hobbies? - Probably. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - no




Your age:19


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Col said:


> Where is the ideal man thread?


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/ok-sas-girls-157826/index11.html


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Her age - 18 to 24

Hair color and length - any, shoulder length

Eye color - any

Skin color - any

Height? - 5'3 to 5'10"

(anything more than a foot shorter than me and it could get awkward :teeth)

What kind of body type? - Slender, Lithe

How big breasts? - B Cup

Makeup? How much? - not too much

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - not important, ideally she wouldn't care too much about fashion

What kind of personality? - shy, reserved

Is she virgin? - Yes. 

Does she want a lot of sex? - YES

Does she have a lot of friends? - No

Does she have social anxiety? - Yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No

Her religion - Agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Must not be a smoker. Alcohol is okay in moderation.

Does she have any hobbies? - Geeky stuff like me, Hiking, Traveling

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? Hopefully, she is a fun and spontaneous person that doesn't take life too seriously and is willing to try new things. INTP


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Her age - My age, but I don't mind if she is a few years older.

Hair color and length - any kind of dark hair, Highlights are hot.

Eye color - Hazel, blue, gray, or green.

Skin color - Doesn't really matter, just not very dark.

Height? - close to mine. 

What kind of body type? - anywhere from thin to thick. I don't wanna see bones if your thin= gross

How big breasts? - Size isn't an issue, I like them perky though

Makeup? How much? - Don't care, whatever she wants, as long as she isn't a clown.

Clothing style? Don't care, as long as it's not over the top.

What kind of personality? - Intelligence, (even if she is somewhat of a smartass, nothing more annoying than someone who can't keep up), doesn't only worry about her problems, isn't mean or *****y to others( I hate that! It doesn't make you cool) Girls that are extremely sweet and kind will make me melt.
Is she virgin? - don't care, as long as she hasn't been loose cuz that's nasty.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Hell yes!

Does she have a lot of friends? - I like it better if she just has a close group of friends, rather than having a bunch of friends to make herself look cool.
Does she have social anxiety? - Not a big deal, it's not like it's a choice, just as long as she owns it, wants to overcome it, then I will give her my full support the whole way. I wouldn't want her to be avoidant, I want her to be able to go places with me and have fun.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - As long as it's not something really crazy.

Her religion - Atheist, or Agnostic.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? -Drinking, weed and ecstasy is ok, but only every once and awhile, I don't want an addict. I don't want a cig smoker.

Does she have any hobbies? - I don't care about this that much.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Not too clingy, I don't want her txting or calling me every waking moment.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Her age - close to mine 

Hair color and length - don't care about colour, maybe shoulder length hair

Eye color - don't care

Skin color - don't care

Height? - 5'0 - 5'7

What kind of body type? - no extremes in either direction 

How big breasts? - don't care

Makeup? How much? - as little as possible

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - don't care

What kind of personality? - intelligent and kind, a rare combination.

Is she virgin? - don't care

Does she want a lot of sex? - no comment :um

Does she have a lot of friends? - no

Does she have social anxiety? - yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no

Her religion - atheist/agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no drugs please

Does she have any hobbies? - same stuff as me 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - :roll




Your age:19, 20 in a few days.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Her age - 18 to 25

Hair color and length - Any kind of unnatural color like green or blue and hair at her jaw or longer.

Eye color - Don't care

Skin color - Don't care

Height? - Don't care

What kind of body type? - Anything between slim and slightly chubby

How big breasts? - C+

Makeup? How much? - Minimal or none

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Don't care

What kind of personality? - Adventurous, nerdy, smart, caring

Is she virgin? - Yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - Don't care

Does she have social anxiety? - Yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Depends

Her religion - Don't care as long as she's not an extremist and doesn't force it on people.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Only drinks

Does she have any hobbies? - Traveling, gaming, watching/reading anime and manga or any other nerdy passions.

Your age: 19


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Her age: *18-25*
Hair color and length: *Any.*
Eye color: *Any.*
Skin color: *Any.*
Height? *Same height or shorter.*
What kind of body type? *Any.*
How big breasts? *Small.*
Makeup? How much? *None.*
Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *Don't mind, but I don't like high heels.*
What kind of personality? *Kind, caring and funny.*
Is she virgin? *Don't care.*
Does she want a lot of sex? *Yes.*
Does she have a lot of friends? *Don't mind.*
Does she have social anxiety? *Don't mind, but she needs to understand it.*
Does she have any other mental illnesses? *Depends.*
Her religion? *Atheist.*
Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? *Non-smoker and not an alcoholic.*
Does she have any hobbies? *Love a good movie, tv show or book, food.*
Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? *She's open-minded.*

Your age: *22*


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Her age - 18 to 23

Hair color and length - The colour doesn't matter and for her hair to be quite long

Eye color - Don't care

Skin color - White / tanned 

Height? - Around the same height as me

What kind of body type? - Reasonbly slim

How big breasts? - Quite large

Makeup? How much? - a wee bit. No fake tan!

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Don't care

What kind of personality? - Kind, intelligent, funny

Is she virgin? - Yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - I don't really mind but not too many

Does she have social anxiety? - I would hope she is shy but not too much

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no

Her religion - I don't mind as long as her views are not too extreme

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no

Does she have any hobbies? - don't care

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She's not a vegetarian / vegan etc


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Her age - 18 - 25

Hair color and length - Brown, fairly long.

Eye color - Don't mind

Skin color - Light/tanned

Height? - Don't mind

What kind of body type? - Slim, but not too slim

How big breasts? - Don't mind as long they're not ridiculously large

Makeup? How much? - Some but not a lot

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Yes but not obsessed with it

What kind of personality? - If it works with my personality then I don't care.

Is she virgin? - Lacks experience

Does she want a lot of sex? - Don't care

Does she have a lot of friends? - Probably not

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter but nothing too severe if yes.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No

Her religion - Don't mind

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Doesn't matter as long as they aren't addicted.

Does she have any hobbies? - Don't care

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - They're patient enough with a very shy/quiet person.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Lol, I can't get one girl what makes you think I can get one that fits a description?

But I'll give it a go:

Her age - Close to mine.

Hair color and length - I think short hair (like a little above shoulder length) is really good looking on girls. I like darker hair more.

Eye color - Blue or green eyes are awesome. 

Skin color - Don't care. I think fake tans are disgusting though.

Height? - Somewhat similar to me.

What kind of body type? - Nothing specific.

How big breasts? - Don't care. 

Makeup? How much? - Eye shadow can be super hot. Too much makeup can be a turnoff. Also obsessing over makeup (like refusing to go outside without it) is a turnoff, she should know she's pretty without it.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Preferably. I love shopping and style. She doesn't have to dress "fashionable" because I'm not fashionable 24/7 but it'd be cool if she knew about it. I'm also attracted to hipsters/indies/goths despite being indie/more GPP prep, IDK why.

What kind of personality? - I always seem to fall for shy girls. Hopefully happy and romantic.

Is she virgin? - Don't care as long as she didn't date one of my friends. I get weirded out by that.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Don't care. If your BF wants more sex tell him he has hands.

Does she have a lot of friends? - I don't want to be stuck in awkward situations with people I don't know. Don't care about the # of friends.

Does she have social anxiety? - It'd be cool.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Don't care, hopefully not insane (but that could be kinda hot now that I think about it).

Her religion - Don't care. I don't tell people my religion and I really don't care about their's (well maybe if her's was the same).

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Hopefully not smoke. Drinking is fine as long as I don't have to take care of her drunk *** every weekend, total turnoff. Drugs depends, weed or MDMA is fine occasionally, definitely not like Crystal Meth or something insane like that.

Does she have any hobbies? - Hopefully. I think artists and musicians are really attractive.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Nope.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

Her age - 18-26 

Hair color and length - Any colour. Chin length or longer.

Eye color - An expressive gaze is more important than eye colour.

Skin color - Light skin.

Height? - Around my height or shorter. 

What kind of body type? - Thin/average/slightly chubby

How big breasts? - Any size, preferably natural.

Makeup? How much? - No makeup or subtle.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? She has her own style. She doesn't care about trends.

What kind of personality? - Open-minded, sweet, understanding, humble, mature, unselfish. 

Is she virgin? - I don't care about her sexual history.

Does she want a lot of sex? - A normal sex drive is perfect.

Does she have a lot of friends? - The fewer, the better.

Does she have social anxiety? - I don't mind. 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Nothing too serious.

Her religion - Atheist/agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Smoke: weed not cigarretes; Drink: moderately; Drugs:None.

Does she have any hobbies? - Playing a musical instrument (piano, drums or bass), painting, photography, writting, cooking, gardening, hiking. Any of them would be awesome.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Nothing more.

Your age: 24


----------



## amathew (Apr 20, 2012)

Her age - 22-32 

Hair color and length - Any.

Eye color - Any.

Skin color - Any.

Height? - Around my height or shorter. 

What kind of body type? - athletic, average or think

How big breasts? - Any.

Makeup? How much? - Any..

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Prefer someone who like clothes and is presentable.

What kind of personality? - Any.

Is she virgin? -Any.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Normal sex drive

Does she have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter.

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Nothing too serious.

Her religion - Christian

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No smoking or drugs. Social drinker is ok.

Does she have any hobbies? - Any.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - N/A

Your age: 26


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Her age - Preferably under 32. No jailbait.

Hair color and length - Bald?

Eye color - Do people actually think about this? I'm really curious to know. Do people actually fantasize about their ideal girlfriend/boyfriend's eyes? That seems unlikely to me...

Skin color - I don't discriminate.

Height? - I'd prefer she isn't taller than me. Unless she's like some kind of giant. If she was like Allison Hayes in _Attack of The 50 foot Woman_, I guess that'd actually be pretty hot.

What kind of body type? - I'm partial to thicker ladies.

How big breasts? - I'm more of a thighs man, to be honest.

Makeup? How much? - As long as she doesn't look like a clown or Doctor Phil, it doesn't really matter. I guess I prefer little to none.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - I don't care if she's wearing a suit of armor, a sombrero, and socks with sandals. It's what's underneath the clothing that counts.

What kind of personality? - This is the only thing that I can be really picky about. She has to be really honest and direct with me about everything. If she thinks I look like poop, she has to have the guts to tell me to my face.

Is she virgin? - Yes. I can't sacrifice a non-virgin on the alter of Satan.

Does she want a lot of sex? - I don't know. I hope so!

Does she have a lot of friends? - Maybe. I don't think anyone really has a lot of true friends.

Does she have social anxiety? - I wouldn't wish that upon anyone, but if it means we click better and makes it easier for us to relate to each other, that'd be fantastic.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Yes. She'd have to be completely delusional to be into me, so definitely.

Her religion - I prefer cult leaders to cult followers. As long as she's open minded and non-preachy.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - As long as she's healthy and as long as she's accepting of the fact that I don't do any of those things, I don't really care.

Does she have any hobbies? - She better have some ****ing hobbies. Who doesn't have hobbies?

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - No. I want to hear what she thinks about me now.

Your age: Nineteen.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

These are all ideals, of course.

Her age - 20 to 28

Hair color and length - dark, shoulder-chest length

Eye color - green

Skin color - 

Height? - 5'8'' to 5'10''

What kind of body type? - average, not too skinny or overweight.

How big breasts? - 

Makeup? How much? - not excessive

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Whatever suits her

What kind of personality? - unpretentious, kind, intelligent

Is she virgin? - 

Does she want a lot of sex? - 

Does she have a lot of friends? - doesn't matter to me

Does she have social anxiety? - doesn't matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - maybe SA

Her religion - nonreligious 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - i'd prefer a non-smoker, non-drug user. As for drinking, as long as she doesn't mind my not drinking, and is not an alcoholic, then I don't mind.

Does she have any hobbies? - Sure, perhaps one we could share. Enjoys crokinole, hah.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I'm not sure of what else at this time.




Your age: 24


----------



## ScottieK (Nov 5, 2010)

Her age - 20-26

Hair color and length - Brunette, blonde, or redhead 

Eye color - i will only date girls with green eyes that have little specks of gold...just kidding, no preference really

Skin color - doesn't really matter

Height? - Anything shorter than me, but I'm 6'8 so that doesn't really narrow the field haha

What kind of body type? - Either petite or athletic/a little thick

How big breasts? - B-C cup i guess?

Makeup? How much? - A little

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? As long as here style suits her

What kind of personality? - Easy going, good sense of humor, intelligent

Is she virgin? - no preference

Does she want a lot of sex? - Sure!

Does she have a lot of friends? - a few close friends

Does she have social anxiety? - I would prefer someone outgoing enough to make up for my social retardation, but if she did, we could help each other in getting better

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - anything but multiple personality disorder where one or more of them are men

Her religion - doesn't matter, as long as she's not a zealot and has a somewhat open mind

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no smokers or hard drugs and drinks socially

Does she have any hobbies? - A good cook is a plus, likes to read, but still will do active stuff with me like playing tennis or going to the gym. Also other stuff to broaden my horizons

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 




Your age: 23


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> Her age - *young*
> 
> Hair color and length - *long*
> 
> ...


*Starts the slow clap*


----------



## NomineDomini (Jun 12, 2012)

Here. If your there send a message.

Her age - 24-31 or so

Hair color and length - blonde or black love the bangs that cover the forehead.

Eye color - blue,green or red just kidding about the red lol

Skin color - white or tan

Height? -less then 6 ft

What kind of body type? - average to a few extra pounds

How big breasts? - not flat

Makeup? How much? - not a ton. more natural preference 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Simple or creative

What kind of personality? - humble, moral, simple, kind, shy is fine.

Is she virgin? - preferably 

Does she want a lot of sex? - self respect and self control preferred

Does she have a lot of friends? - not really

Does she have social anxiety? - can or can not

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - rather not have depends

Her religion - has to believe in something

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no alcohol or coke or meth

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Be into art or philosophy. A vegitarian cause I am. Yoga is cool. Likes nature and is mellow and chill. Doesn't have to talk all the time. Is into health and has respect for herself and others. Humility. Somewhat good looking of course. But personality is more Important. I will be shocked if anyone responds.




Your age:


----------



## ShoelessJoe (Jun 10, 2012)

Her age - Close to my own age

Hair color and length - Brunettes are my weakspot  long hair preferably 

Eye color - Brown, doesn't matter for the most part

Skin color - A bit tan

Height? - As long as she's not taller than me lol (I'm 6'2)... I'd say 5'8>

What kind of body type? - Preferably slim or average

How big breasts? - not an expert in this field lol, but I guess B and up?

I see no question 4 booty  - No flat butts

Makeup? How much? - Not too much

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Yes, but not too obsessive with fashion

What kind of personality? - Very compassionate, caring, loving, nice, kind hearted, intelligent, like-minded, a bit shy, good sense of humor, happy, somewhat humble

Is she virgin? - Preferably, yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - ....maybe?

Does she have a lot of friends? - I don't mind

Does she have social anxiety? - Don't mind

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Preferably no

Her religion - Christian (one of the more serious ones at least, non-fundamentalist)

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Social drinker or no drinking, no smoking, no drugs.

Does she have any hobbies? - Any she so desires  She's gotta at the very least tolerate my gaming hobby

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I guess not




Your age: 19


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

This is by no means written in stone but if I had to build a perfect girl right now...

Her age - 18-24

Hair color and length - black/brunette

Eye color - Brown/black

Skin color - lightly tanned skin

Height? - 5'6-5'8

What kind of body type? - slim but at the same time i want some meat on her bones

How big breasts? - big :b

Makeup - maybe a slight amount, too much make up is a turn off for me

What kind of personality? - Intelligent, Nice, does not get offended too easily, confident but not self absorbed

Is she virgin? - Yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - yea but not in a freaky way

Does she have a lot of friends? - sure

Does she have social anxiety? - not a big deal

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no

Her religion - as long as shes not extremely religious...

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? -no smoking, drinking on occasion is fine (even though i don't do it)


----------



## Moonlight86 (Jun 20, 2012)

Since it's alright for girls to answer, too .

*His age:* 26 - 30

*Hair color and length:* Black, very short

*Eye color: *Brown

*Skin color: *Tanned

*Height?* 183-185+ centimeters

*What kind of body type? *Very muscular, bodybuilder-ish

*Clothing style? Is he fashionable? *I like men in designer suits, Italian shoes, nice watches...just a very groomed style

*What kind of personality? *Mellow, positive, happy, kind, gentleman, confident, romantic, veeery masculine (I don't like sensitive men at all - huge turn-off), sensual

*Is he virgin? *Yes

*Does he want a lot of sex? *When we're married, yeah!

*Does he have a lot of friends? *Doesn't matter to me, as long as he puts me first when it matters

*Does he have social anxiety? *Depends on the degree - preferably no

*Does he have any other mental illnesses? *No

*His religion: *Muslim

*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?* Absolutely not!

*Does he have any hobbies?* Yes. Preferably sports

*Anything else that you would like to mention about your ideal boyfriend?* Financially stable, not violent/aggressive, very loyal, honest, adventurous, spontaneous and fun...and a few tattoos won't hurt

*Your age:* 25


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Secretaz said:


> This thread has +200 answers and i'm not anyone's ideal gf :cry :bash


Same here. For shame.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

I've left out the things that don't matter!


Hair color and length - Reddish, Short

Skin color - Pale

What kind of personality? - Neurotic/Eccentric

Her religion - None



Your age: 28


----------



## WolfehJ (Oct 13, 2011)

Her age - 18-25

Hair color and length - pref dark (red, brunette), long

Eye color - green or blue

Skin color - any

Height? - no taller than 5'11

What kind of body type? - slim or curvey (slightly chubby is fine)

How big breasts? - any  prefer bums. 

Makeup? How much? - eye make-up is alright

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? has a style, doesn't matter if it's 'fashionable' or not

What kind of personality? - nerdy, cute, funny, intelligent. Gamer girl?  just someone who fits mine. 

Is she virgin? - not bothered, so long as not alot exp.

Does she want a lot of sex? - oyes 

Does she have a lot of friends? - no

Does she have social anxiety? - yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - maybe

Her religion - not religious

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - tabacco no, drink yes, stoner is fine  

Does she have any hobbies? - sure

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 




Your age: 19


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Her age - Close to mine, 26 to 20. 

Hair color and length - Bright red or blonde, medium length, not in a bun.

Eye color - Blue or green. Can I get some heterochromia?

Skin color - Is it odd that I like tan lines?

Height? - Any. Both tall and short have advantages.

What kind of body type? - A little skinny regardless of how much she eats.

How big breasts? - Uncertain: maximum size that isn't a physical inconvenience for her. This is less important than you'd think.

Makeup? How much? - Very little.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Not fashionable. Would never wear ripped jeans. Dresses casual.

What kind of personality? - Low self esteem, clingy, insecure, forgiving of imperfect boyfriends.

Is she virgin? - Negotiable. No STDs.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes. Cuddling is also important.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Not a lot, or she'll be bored with me.

Does she have social anxiety? - Almost certainly.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - ? 

Her religion - None, or at least not a major part of her life.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Not a lot. Smoking especially would be hard to work with.

Does she have any hobbies? - Maybe, but she's willing to try new stuff.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Must like cats.




Your age: 24


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> This thread has +200 answers and i'm not anyone's ideal gf :cry :bash


I haven't read them all but it looks like I'm not either lol:sus


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> ...


Any volunteers? :b


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

Her age - 16 to 17

Hair color and length - black and long, past her shoulders

Eye color - brown or green

Skin color - white but I would have no problem if she was black.

Height? - 5' to 5'3

What kind of body type? - curvy I guess with a lil bit extra to grab hold of haha. Not fat or chubby though. 

How big breasts? - average

Makeup? How much? - moderate amount to a little amount. 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? dresses nicely but doesn't obsess about her looks. Often wears dresses. 

What kind of personality? - a bubbly and friendly one I guess. Outgoing so it helps bring me out of my shell. 

Is she virgin? - Yes...only because it would help me feel more comfortable about being one but it wouldn't bother me to much..

Does she want a lot of sex? - obviously! haha

Does she have a lot of friends? - a reasonable amount but not where she knows everyone in the town. 

Does she have social anxiety? - preferably not because it wouldn't help mine at all. I guess it would make it worse. 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no

Her religion - atheist. I want her to be a critical thinker. 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - pot and alcohol. Nothing more though. 

Does she have any hobbies? - sports, reading, movies, video games and obviously hobbies different from mine. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - not really.




Your age:


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

Her age - 18-28

Hair color and length - any/ long

Eye color - any

Skin color - any

Height? - not to short

What kind of body type? - slim

How big breasts? - dont care

Makeup? How much? - natural 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable?any/dont care

What kind of personality? - loyal/loving/independent

Is she virgin? - yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - yes

Does she have a lot of friends? -a few really close freinds 

Does she have social anxiety? - dont care

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - dont care

Her religion - gnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no

Does she have any hobbies? - basketball,adventures,travel

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -
would love her forever! 




Your age:28


----------



## orbero (Jul 20, 2012)

Her age - 18-30

Hair color and length - Don't care.

Eye color - Don't care.

Skin color - Don't care.

Height? - Doesn't matter as long as she is not taller than me.

What kind of body type? - Slim.

How big breasts? - Don't care.

Makeup? How much? - None, I find women more attractive without any.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Don't care.

What kind of personality? - A nice one.

Is she virgin? - Don't care

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Don't care.

Does she have social anxiety? - Nope.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Nope.

Her religion - Not religious. 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Yes.

Does she have any hobbies? -Anything but sports.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Nope.




Your age: 19


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

"I wish we didn't have bodies"


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm just gonna leave this here, seeing as...

Her age - 16-17

Hair color and length - I'd prefer longer... maybe dyed a little bit

Eye color - Don't mind

Skin color - Don't mind

Height? - Around my height or a little taller :3

What kind of body type? - average

How big breasts? - I'd prefer smaller/average

Makeup? How much? - None :U 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Casual..

What kind of personality? - Maybe a little less shy than me. Louder than me, at least. Intelligent. 

Is she virgin? - I don't really care, but maybe someone with experience would be good?

Does she want a lot of sex? - Sure, why not?

Does she have a lot of friends? - A small group.

Does she have social anxiety? - Mildly... but no matter what, I'd be supportive.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - I don't mind

Her religion - Atheist.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Don't mind drinking. No smoking or drugs, though.

Does she have any hobbies? - Readinggggg

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Just someone I can open up to. I'd like to be able to have space when needed, too.

Your age - pretty much 16.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Back in my younger romantic days, there was a girl who I messed up with, by the the time I became a man it was too late. Anyway I know there is not another girl like her she was different. She was attractive but that wasn't the reason I liked, actually in the beginning I didn't even talk to her because of it. I overheard her interests/college/career path was like mine, that prompted me to speak to her. Anyway I found a way to blow it. I'm going to describe her. The closest thing to perfect I ever came in contact with. the only girl who I use "marriage" and me in the same sentence.

She would be 28 now.

Brown/Blackish hair.

Brown eyes

Tannish brown skin (from Sicily if that explains anything) olive is the word I'm looking I guess.

She was 5'3 or 5'4

Lol, she was real petite, When we used to hug, it would as though I was devouring her. 

She had nice full B's, i remember I used to make her blush when I would look at them when we spend time together.

Make she wore little, didn't need it. She was a natural through and through.

She was fashionable but her "presence" made me ignore what she had on most of the time. I was always looking at her eyes.

Lol, her personality, interesting thing about the woman. She was pleasant, considerate, she had this uncanny ability to make you feel as if you were the only person in the room. We would be in the room with tons of people and she would zero in on me and well be whispering things(nothing nasty) as if I'm the only dude in the room.

She wasn't a virgin.

She was a sexual girl.

She had close knit group of friends, most of the time if her friends were around her friends would be talking amongst themselves, while me and her had our conversations.

She didn't have anxiety or disorders, she was fickle sometimes. She did have a problem with some people thinking she was a "*****"\easy due to her "exotic" appearance accompanied with her friendly personality, lol she got pissed at me once for calling her my little "Bond Girl"

She never spoke of her religion but considering where she was from I assumes a catholic background. 

She didn't want me to know this but, she smoked weed every once in a while.

She played the flute, she like "ghost" hunting(she shocked me with that one), and she wanted to write children's books, which I was adorable. I remember trying to trade ideas with her.

Lol anyway, Her most important quality was she could knock down my walls with ease. I normally pride my self as being cold and indifferent but that woman could see right through me, I truly wish she was a just an "idea" and i never met her. :|


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

As long as she's a nice person I don't really care


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Saber said:


> Her religion - as long as shes not extremely religious...


lol


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Can I describe my ideal girl even tho I'm a chick?


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Her age - Same as mine

Hair color and length - light brown

Eye color - green

Skin color - light

Height? - shorter than me

What kind of body type? - healthy slim

How big breasts? - proportionate

Makeup? How much? - little

What kind of personality? - Warm heart, nice laugh, cute

Is she virgin? - Yes 

Does she have social anxiety? - No, it would it a very non-verbal relationship

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No smoke or drugs

Does she have any hobbies? - Music

Left out the things I couldn't care less about.


----------



## AJ54432 (Jun 28, 2012)

Her age - 21 to 27

Hair color and length - red or brown, don't care about length

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - doesn't matter

Length - 5'1 to 5'5

What kind of body type? - doesn't matter

How big breasts? - doesn't matter

Makeup? How much? - very little

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - doesn't matter

What kind of personality? - open-minded, funny, adventurous

Is she virgin? - doesn't matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - no

Does she have social anxiety? - yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - doesn't matter

Her religion? - not religious

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - drinking, no drugs

Does she have any hobbies? - yes, preferably amateur astronomy 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - she must have no children. I will not date anyone who has children. 

Your age: 23



But I must say, I prefer French women.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Her age - 17-29

Hair color and length - color is irrelevant, naturally long|not shaved

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - medium to light

Height? - irrelevant

What kind of body type? - thin|good build|fit

How big breasts? - maturing|matured

Makeup? How much? - non|not much

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - yes|no

What kind of personality? - has to be a fighter in life AND giving| someone with all these traits: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_virtues

Is she virgin? - yes|no (very few sex partners)

Does she want a lot of sex? - yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - irrelevant

Does she have social anxiety? - irrelevant

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no|yes

Her religion - open|none

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - non smoker/drug user, not a heavy drinker

Does she have any hobbies? - yes|no

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - no children|healthy mind and body|life-wards|giving|shows strong character traits like a fighter|willingness to be life-wards

Your age: 26


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

lyric555 said:


> Can I describe my ideal girl even tho I'm a chick?


Yes you can.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I'm feeling a bit shallow so why not.

Her age - 18-23

Hair color and length - Red, Brown, Black - any length

Eye color - browny-anything

Skin color - pale or slightly tanned

Height? - < 5'9

What kind of body type? - Uhm.

How big breasts? - A handful goes down nicely.

Makeup? How much? - Whatever she's comfortable with.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Not really bothered, as a woman she'll probably know more about fashion than me by default. I'm not a fan of girls dressing provocatively for attention or whatever.

What kind of personality? - The usual stuff. Key ones being understanding, caring, affectionate. If she can put up with me playing games far too much, or even wish to join in, then that's just perfect.

Is she virgin? - Preferably.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Not really bothered.

Does she have a lot of friends? - As many as makes her happy.

Does she have social anxiety? - Maybe to an extent, not so much it would hinder our relationship at every corner, I'd be there to help her if she did, but we're talking ideals here.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - I don't know. Honestly.

Her religion - Atheist or Agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Smoking and drinking I'm fine with. No drugs!

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes. I don't really know what 'ideal' hobbies are, hopefully this non existant ideal girl can surprise me.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She must love One Tree Hill. She must not be obsessed with anime and think she's japanese when really she's white as snow. Similar musical interests would be huge (CHECK MY LAST.FM LAYDEEZ), and uhm, that's about it for now.




Your age: 21


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Her age - 18-30

Hair color and length - Not fussed, I like short hair on girls but not too bothered.

Eye color - Anything pretty

Skin color - Not fussed

Height? - from 5'2 to 5'11

What kind of body type? - not fussed

How big breasts? - Doesn't matter

Makeup? How much? - Whatever she's comfortable as long as it isn't loads.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable?
Whatever she feels comfortable in

What kind of personality? - Intelligent, strong, caring, loyal.

Is she virgin? - Doesn't bother me

Does she want a lot of sex? - YIZ

Does she have a lot of friends? - If she wants, I don't mind

Does she have social anxiety? - Maybe, I don't mind

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - I don't mind depending on which mental illness

Her religion - Atheist or agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - She does what she wants as long as it is in moderation. 

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 
She likes me for me, that is all.



Your age: 20


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

my ideal girlfriend is not afraid to let go and indulge her inner freak


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

Her age - 18-23

Hair color and length - *Brown, medium-long*

Eye color - *Green*

Skin color - *White*

Height? - *150cm-175cm*

What kind of body type? - *Fit, not too thin, not too fat
* 
How big breasts? - *Average size*

Makeup? How much? - *None*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - *Indifferent as long as she doesn't dress like a *****

What kind of personality? - *Outgoingly shy*

Is she virgin? - *Sure why not*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Yes, as long as it is with me*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *Small group of friends
* 
Does she have social anxiety? - *No
* 
Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *No*

Her religion - *Doesn't have one*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *Drinks socially*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Yes*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *Probably not as perfect as she sounds*


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Her age - 25

Hair color and length - To her back, or near her butt

Eye color - green

Skin color - tanish dark. 

Height? - 5'7

What kind of body type? - petite (oh my god, drool)

How big breasts? - small boobs, i like small girls

Makeup? How much? - not too much

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? metal clothes, band shirts.. short skirts

What kind of personality? - funny, loves birds

Is she virgin? - no

Does she want a lot of sex? - YES YES YES YES

Does she have a lot of friends? - yes

Does she have social anxiety? - no

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - nope

Her religion - Christian

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - occasional cigarette after sex

Does she have any hobbies? - playing guitar.. video games

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - she is kickass at video games!


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Her age - *Younger than me. Right now 19 wouldn't be so bad.*

Hair color and length - *Color doesn't matter. I think I like long, but it depends on the girl.*

Eye color - *Any. Blue is great though* 

Skin color - *Hmmm...White? But again, doesn't matter.*

Height? - *Shorter than me.*

What kind of body type? - *Thin-ish.*

How big breasts? - *Doesn't matter*.

Makeup? How much? - *I would prefer none, but it would only matter if she was painted like a cheap "ho." That's very unattractive.*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Not really. *No.*

What kind of personality? - *Geeky, Shy at first, Very Clingy, intelligent...*

Is she virgin? - *Not necessarily.*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Yes, but with me. Only*.

Does she have a lot of friends? - *No*.

Does she have social anxiety? - *Yes!*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *Depends... no psychotic killers obviously *

Her religion - *NONE! Or just mild religion, none of that crazy.. church every sunday god fearing stuff. *

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *Drinks on occasion maybe. *

Does she have any hobbies? - Playing video games, reading, movies, and TV shows... at least a couple of those.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *Maybe she's a little kinky... Also she's very open minded, patient, and understanding.*

Your Age: *23*


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

My wife with the body of Maliah Michel lol


----------



## bluepaint (Jan 28, 2012)

Her age - *18-22*

Hair color and length - *Blonde or Dark blonde (all colors are nice though  ). Long, but not freakishly long *

Eye color - *Dark eyes gives more contrast. Dark blue/green or brown.*

Skin color - *White*

Height? - *160-185 cm*

What kind of body type? - *Slim / Healthy.*

How big breasts? - *Small to Medium*

Makeup? How much? - *Yes. Medium.*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *Fashion doesn't matter - I couldn't care less. I prefer comfortable clothes, no high heels or anything. But slim fit low cut pants.*

What kind of personality? - *Hmm. Not sure. Someone I'm comfortable around and who's really into me. *

Is she virgin? - *Sure. I've only had sex twice myself, so I would be self conscious around a "pro" *

Does she want a lot of sex? - *YES!! Preferable all the time!*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *Anxious about having to impress her friends, the less the better *

Does she have social anxiety? - *Doesn't matter. Both would be great.*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *Doesn't matter*

Her religion - *Irreligious (agnostic atheist or similar)*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *No smoke. Preferable not cocaine or anything crazy. Drink is fine/good.*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Sure...*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *Cuteness = must. And she must be (really) into me, because I will be really into her *

Your age: *22*


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Her age - 18-23ish

Hair color and length - Don't care what color, medium-long

Eye color - Don't care, although I love light blue eyes

Skin color - Anything that isn't extremely dark

Height? - 5'2"-5'10"

What kind of body type? - I don't know, average?

How big breasts? - Don't care as long as they are natural

Makeup? How much? - Not much

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Don't care, whatever she feels comfortable in.

What kind of personality? - Funny, nice, fun-loving, caring, introverted.

Is she virgin? - Preferably yes, but I wouldn't mind if the answer was no.

Does she want a lot of sex? - That would be a plus.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Not really, probably around 2-4

Does she have social anxiety? - No, hopefully she could get me through mine.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - As long as they aren't major mental illnesses.

Her religion - None

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No smoking or drugs, but drinks socially.

Does she have any hobbies? - Anything to do with the outdoors and a love of music and astronomy.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Not really.




Your age: 19


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

Hardly anyone here who likes brown-eyed girls :um


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I like brown eyes, I just like lighter eyes better


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Her age - *20-45*

Hair color and length - *Doesn't matter but short/medium and red is my favourite.*

Eye color - *Green, dark brown/black, any.*

Skin color - *Olives and light browns are nice. Doesn't matter though.*

Height? - *I'm a short guy but I don't care if she's shorter or taller than me.*

What kind of body type? - *Preferably curvy and chubby, but average or athletic is nice too.*

How big breasts? - *Sorry to be stereotypical but... large, preferably. They're all great though.*

Makeup? How much? - *None or minimal.*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - *I don't care.*

What kind of personality? - *Friendly, geeky, fiery, funny, intelligent.*

Is she virgin? - *No*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Yes*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *Not too many. But a large amount is fine as long as I don't have to socialise 24/7 with 100 friends and spend every weekend at a party.*

Does she have social anxiety? - *It's okay, but preferably not.*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *Mild disorders are fine, but I couldn't deal with serious instability like personality disorders or schizophrenia.*

Her religion - *Atheist or agnostic. A bit of spirituality is okay as long as it doesn't rule her life.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *Drinking is fine.*

Does she have any hobbies? -*Definitely. I don't understand people who have zero interests.*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *No, I already narrowed it down too much. I don't really think of all these features when I'm attracted to someone. I have many 'types'... :roll *

Your age: *22*


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Her age - *17-21*

Hair color and length - Any, medium

Eye color - Brown/Green

Skin color - White

Height? - 5'-5'8"

What kind of body type? - Average

How big breasts? - Average

Makeup? How much? - Minimal

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - I don't care, just nothing really skimpy.

What kind of personality? - Introverted, friendly, respectful, non-judgemental, compassionate, cute

Is she virgin? - Could care less.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Average

Does she have a lot of friends? - Eh, maybe a couple >.>

Does she have social anxiety? - No preference

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Uhh, depends..

Her religion - Don't care

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No

Does she have any hobbies? - Sure

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Her age - 18-22

Hair color and length - blonde, long

Eye color - blue

Skin color - white

Height? - 5'10-6'1

What kind of body type? - thin

How big breasts? - small

Makeup? How much? - lipstick, eyeliner, eyeshadow, nail polish

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? girly. dresses, skirts, tank tops.

What kind of personality? - kind, quiet, but can get crazy

Is she virgin? - yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - from me

Does she have a lot of friends? - just a few

Does she have social anxiety? - yes

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - depression, ADD, anxiety

Her religion - Atheist

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no

Does she have any hobbies? - reading, watching movies, listening to music

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - she makes it effortless to talk


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

Her age - 21 to 30

Hair color and length - *Black or Brown, length doesn't matter*

Eye color - *doesn't matter*

Skin color - *White*

Height? - *Under 5'10"*

What kind of body type? - *Skinny/athletic/average
* 
How big breasts? - *Smaller than a B cup*

Makeup? How much? - *doesn't matter*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - *In between conservative and ****ty. *

What kind of personality? - *doesn't matter*

Is she virgin? - *doesn't matter*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Yes, as long as it is with me*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *doesn't matter*

Does she have social anxiety? - *doesn't matter*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *No*

Her religion - *Christian, but not to the point where it controls her life*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *Doesn't smoke or do drugs, drinks like a fish, but NOT an alcoholic *

Does she have any hobbies? - *Sure*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *Open minded, grounded.
*


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ I love that dog.


----------



## Michael 0 (Mar 30, 2012)

Her age - 18 - 23

Hair color and length - Black, shoulder length or longer

Eye color - Doesn't matter

Skin color - White

Height? - My height or shorter

What kind of body type? - Healthy - not a twig, but not getting towards the over weight end

How big breasts? - Don't care

Makeup? How much? - none/little

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Don't care

What kind of personality? - funny, witty, compassionate

Is she virgin? - Don't care

Does she want a lot of sex? - Sure

Does she have a lot of friends? - Some, allow me to have some me time

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No

Her religion - Don't care

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No to smoking and drugs. Wouldn't mind having a bottle of wine when I cook 

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes. Doesn't matter what they are as long as she is passionate about it

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Can have fun with just the 2 of us. Willing to try new things. Likes to cuddle and watch movies at night. Have lots of inside jokes, running gags, and spontaneous little pranks.

Your age: 20


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Her age - 19-28

Hair color and length - Brown, black, and maybe blonde. Medium to long length.

Eye color - Brown, hazel, green, blue

Skin color - Pale (w or w/o freckles), olive, brown

Height? - 5'0 - 5'10

What kind of body type? - Skinny, average

How big breasts? - Small, medium

Makeup? How much? - light or moderate

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Anything but goth, punk or hipster. I don't like lots of tattoos either. 

What kind of personality? - Lazy, conceited, impulsive, vulgar 

Is she virgin? - hell nah

Does she want a lot of sex? - Is the sky blue?

Does she have a lot of friends? - She can have as few or as many as she wants.

Does she have social anxiety? - If she did, I would push her to overcome it.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Like depression, bdd? I could help her through those. Anything else might be too much of a burden.

Her religion - No thanks

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Moderate drinking, weed is acceptable, no tobacco or illegal drugs

Does she have any hobbies? - I hope so.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Open ended questions at the end of surveys? I hate those. If you're a girl and you meet my criteria, message me or don't message me.




Your age: 25


----------



## notthatsure (Dec 5, 2012)

Her age - 19-32

Hair color and length - Black/Dark Brown 

Eye color - Green

Skin color - Ghost White/Light Brown/Asian (Asian isn't a skin tone but it sounds better than yellow.)

Height? - 5'1"- 6'0"

What kind of body type? - Thick if they are like latin or thin...I gonna be honest not morbidly obese. 

How big breasts? - Bigger than mine.

Makeup? How much? - Slim to nil, unless they do the blood red lip stick and super black eye lashes look. I like that.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Casual, low maintenance.

What kind of personality? - Cynical, shy, humor filled.

Is she virgin? - I dont think so...I would but I wouldn't prefer it.

Does she want a lot of sex? - She enjoys sex, yes.

Does she have a lot of friends? - If they are cool, sure, and she doesn't have that token guy friend she has had for 15 years that is obviously in love with her and you just feel bad for.

Does she have social anxiety? - If she wants.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - As long as she isn't a cutter of herself or me.

Her religion - Agnostic/atheist/"spiritual" just not a devout anything.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Smoking is kind of sexy, non sloppy drinking is kinda sexy, weed and acid is pretty cool to do with a significant other.

Does she have any hobbies? - Actress would be pretty cool, writing, kick boxing would be pretty hot.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She isn't a dumbass. 




Your age: 26


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know.

I like all girls in one way and thats to be their friend.

I wonder if Jesus had a girlfriend.......


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't honestly answer this because I like all types of girls.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I can't honestly answer this because I like all types of girls.


:clap


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Her age - 19-28
> 
> Hair color and length - Brown, black, and maybe blonde. Medium to long length.
> 
> ...


I missed your criteria by only one year!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

BeyondOsiris said:


> I like brown eyes, I just like lighter eyes better


Why is eye color such a big deal? :um


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Dita said:


> This thread is like real life as I don't fit in any description it seems, lol.


Aww dont worry all of the guys here wont even ever find the girl that is 100%acvurete to their list,im engaged and if id make my perfect man last atm plenty of things wont match with my guy,but hes still my everything if hed do the same make a perfect girl list i probably wont match plenty of them either


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Her age: *about my age, I'd say a 2-3 year difference is ideal.*

Hair color and length: *I'm a sucker for straight dark and blond curly  length doesn't matter, some girls look really good with short, with others I prefer long.*

Eye color: *Green! It's the best*

Skin color: *I'm a sucker for freckles!  colour doesn't really matter, I mostly stick with pale but it's not a racial thing.*

Height? *Shorter than me  *

What kind of body type? *Healthy and balanced, curves are nice  *

How big breasts? *well I AM a guy after all  as long as it's balanced*

Makeup? How much?* All natural, besides perhaps some lip stick*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *Doesn't have to be, wearing band shirts is always a plus.*

What kind of personality? *Sweet and a good listener*

Is she virgin?* I couldn't care less, it's not about the past but the future. *

Does she want a lot of sex?* A healthy sex drive is always best*

Does she have a lot of friends? *She can but don't have to *

Does she have social anxiety? *In a way it'd put a lot of stress on our relationship but we'd also understand each other better, so depends from person to person*

Does she have any other mental illnesses?* I wouldn't judge her for it, if she doesn't good! if she does, just as good!*

Her religion: *I don't care, she can believe what she wants to believe as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else *

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? *Rather not*

Does she have any hobbies? *Anything musicwise *

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? *If you exist, contact me haha  *

Your age: *18*


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Why is eye color such a big deal? :um


It's not, which is why I put Don't care in my list thing


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Her age - 17-21

Hair color and length - anything but platinum blonde and a little longer than shoulder lenght

Eye color - any color... but i like a light color eyes of any color, if that makes sense lol, like light brown or light blue or light green... 

Skin color - somewhere between frida pinto and jessica albas color

Height? - 5'0- 5'7 i like short girls lol :b

What kind of body type? - slim/ slender- an athletic curvy

How big breasts? - Cs- Ds 

Makeup? How much? - just some lip gloss and eye shadow... nothing over the top i guess

Clothing style? Is she fashionable?- yes, but not like high fashion...

What kind of personality? - Uhmm cute and bubbly and a little sassy

Is she virgin? - Doesnt matter really

Does she want a lot of sex? - yep

Does she have a lot of friends? - doesnt matter

Does she have social anxiety? - doesnt matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no, preferably not 

Her religion - agnostic/athiest/or one of the prominent religoins

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - drinks socially (i dont drink so...meh)

Does she have any hobbies? - yes (horses  )

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - i really like nice hair, preferably brunnette, she wouldnt expect me to always want to be around her friends cause i might get nervous around them, and id like her to be a bit clingy cause i think i might be a little bit clingy lol, and id really like someone who was kinda goofy for some reason cause i acn get into moods were im really silly lol

my age, just 19


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Shinichi said:


> I missed your criteria by only one year!


Are you persuading me to make an exception for you?


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Her age - *15- 19*

Hair color and length - *I don't really think hair color matters, aslong as it looks healthy*

Eye color - *doesn't really matter, If i had to choose then blue*

Skin color - *white or brown*

Height? - *anything above 5ft 5
*
What kind of body type? - *curvy*

How big breasts? - *enough to be curvy*

Makeup? How much? - *It depends if she looks better with or with out it. If she's naturally pretty then none at all. *

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *Oh yes but not to revealing.. I would say cute fashionable not ****ty fashionable.*

What kind of personality? - *Bubbley, funny, kind, has a cute voice, sweet, thoughtful, well spoken, considerate and trustworthy*

Is she virgin? - is she.. *I prefer it if she is*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Not when I have college or work. If she wants to burn calories then just hit the gym yo

*Does she have a lot of friends? - *Aslong as her friends are nice and friendly*

Does she have social anxiety? - *Depends how bad.. not that bad that it effects our relationship and communication*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *We all have to sacrifice some things
*
Her religion - *Any*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *NO. A BIG NO NO.*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Similar to my hobbies; drawing, eating healthy, gym, some sort of sports*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 
*The main aspect I would pick out on is her personality, obviously I have to be attracted to her but the personality could fill that role in. 
She has to be able to relate to me and have a beyond friendship connection
*

Your age: *I am 17*


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Her age - Maybe 20-23? But anything from 18-27ish is fine

Hair color and length - Long and black

Eye color - Probably brown, to colour coordinate with my other preferences but it doesn't matter much

Skin color - Olive

Height? - About 6 inches to a foot shorter than me, I guess

What kind of body type? - Oh boy... Now we're getting into the trouble filled question :um Athletic or curvy I guess. Not too thin or too fat. 

How big breasts? - Depends. Whatever size perfectly suits her body type. Ideally they'll be big enough to be a comfy place to rest my head after a tough day so let's say C or D. 

Makeup? How much? - Not much at all, and I hope she'd soon become comfortable enough with me not to 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - I'm going to say no, purely so it'll be cheaper for me if it turns into a serious thing with this hypothetical woman :b but as long as she's comfortable. To quote Troy "I'm more turned on by women in pyjamas than lingerie. I just want to know they 
feel comfortable."

What kind of personality? - Passionate, caring, sweet, capable of switching between fun and serious. To have a similar moral viewpoint as I do, but to still see those things from a different perspective so we can learn from each other but at the end come to an agreement that doesn't end in fisticuffs.

Is she virgin? - Probably, but as long as she wasn't too promiscuous it's all cool beans.

Does she want a lot of sex? - About average I'd say, with a preference for quality over quantity

Does she have a lot of friends? - A handful of close friends, with a few other various acquaintances sprinkled here and there. Again, quality over quantity. 

Does she have social anxiety? - If she has it, I hope she is trying to overcome it and we'd try support and help each other in that goal and we'd not end up dragging each other down and making each other feel worse. If she doesn't then she'd be understanding of it and not instantly dismissive.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - She can do but nothing too major that'll bring constant drama.

Her religion - Agnostic, but also equally acceptable if she takes elements of certain religions she likes and applies those to herself.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Some drinking would be fine. No to the other two, apart from any medical reasons that drugs are needed. Caffeine is ok too.

Does she have any hobbies? - Of course. Whatever she's passionate about. I'd actually prefer her to have different hobbies than I do so I can learn about something new

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - My ideal girlfriend will likely not cover everything I've said. She'll bring new, unexpected things to the table that I never even thought of. Ultimately the only thing that really matters will be that I love her and she loves me. So don't worry too much if you're a 28 year old blonde with blue eyes, standing 4'10" with an A cup and you enjoy wearing lingerie when you go to church. You could end up being ideal too 




Your age:25


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

*Her age* - 21 - 23

*Hair color and length* - Colour doesn't really matter as long as it's natural, no shorter than shoulder length.

*Eye color* - Doesn't matter.

*Skin color* - Pale / Light.

*Height?* - 5"6 or shorter.

*What kind of body type?* - slim / slender.

*How big breasts?* - Doesn't matter.

*Makeup? How much?* - None

*Clothing style? Is she fashionable?* - I don't like fashion so I don't really care.

*What kind of personality?* - Understanding, Passionate, Affectionate, Caring, Fairly intelligent, Laid back but playful and fun loving. Maybe a little shy.

*Is she virgin?* - Yes

*Does she want a lot of sex?* - :yes - With me of course...

*Does she have a lot of friends?* - No.

*Does she have social anxiety?* - Doesn't matter.

*Does she have any other mental illnesses?* - Preferably not, but it wouldn't matter if she did.

*Her religion* - Agnostic / Athiest

*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?* - No for smoking and drugs, I'm ok with light social drinking.

*Does she have any hobbies?* - Light gaming, drawing/painting, reading, hiking/camping/travelling.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf?* - She wouldn't want kids.

*Your age:* 23


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Why am I doing this. It's pretty silly to work in ideals. No one can make a list of perfect attributes for a partner. I'll go with a few preferences.

*Her age*
17-28 
*Hair color and length* 
No preference, but I have a huge weakness for bangs. 
*Eye color* 
No preference. 
*Skin color* 
No preference, though I tend to find paleness incredibly attractive. 
*Height* 
5'10" and under. 
*What kind of body type?* 
I'd love to say no preference, but realistically, slim. 
*How big breasts? *
Preferably small. 
*Makeup? How much?* 
Less. Hopefully comfortable without any. 
*Clothing style? Is she fashionable?* 
Eclectic, fashionably aware, likes dresses. As much as I hate the term, 'hipster' would be fitting. 
*What kind of personality?*
What does this even mean? Intellectually, emotionally and morally similar to me. Self-aware, not too honest, and a bit of a tease. 
*Is she virgin?* 
No preference. 
*Does she want a lot of sex?* 
It's less the amount of sex she wants, more how willing she is to lose herself when she does. Certainly sexually motivated. 
*Does she have a lot of friends?*
No real preference. Hopefully not vastly more than me, but at least a few; she needs to have a life of her own, otherwise we'd probably prey on that aspect of one another. 
*Does she have social anxiety?* 
Doesn't matter, as long as she can empathise. 
*Does she have any other mental illnesses? *
No preference (?) 
*Her religion* 
Atheist or agnostic. 
*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?* 
No preference, socially, is open to drug use. 
*Does she have any hobbies?* 
I should hope so. Art and writing are big ones for me, but anything creative really. 
*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf?* 
Open music taste (musical compatibility is hugely attractive). Into her food, since cooking is a passion of mine. Good literary taste. Pretty collarbones.

*Your age* 
20


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Her age - 19 -50

Hair color and length - Any color. But I really prefer red or black. Much more flexible on length. I love women with long, shiny hair but at the same time, I love women with short hair, curly hair, wavy hair and everything in between. I'm a hair guy. 

Eye color - My eyes are hazel and I kind of like that color. Other colors are OK though.

Skin color - I like really pale white women. I'm not a big fan of tans. Dark skinned women are cool as long as it's natural. But I'm just more of a fan of pale and creamy. 

Height? - Pretty much anything over 5 feet. I like tall women so I don't really have a limit.

What kind of body type? - I prefer women with bigger butts and thicker thighs but it really depends on the woman. Some women look great thin and some look odd if they don't have any curves. 

How big breasts? - Not a big deal. As long as they're real. It's fine if they're big though. I love big, floppy (even saggy) naturals. 

Makeup? How much? - Not a huge deal. I prefer no makeup to too much though.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Eh. I prefer women who dress casual. Jeans and so forth. I don't care about fashion. I care more about how her butt looks in a pair of shorts. 

What kind of personality? - Bubbly and Friendly. Maybe a little bit dark. I'm moody so moody women intrigue me and keep me interested. 

Is she virgin? - Don't care 

Does she want a lot of sex? - Not a huge deal. I'd be more interested in someone who's flexible and doesn't get too worked up if I'd rather masturbate tonight. 

Does she have a lot of friends? - That would probably be nice because sometimes I'm in one of my moods where I just want to be alone. I wouldn't want to feel like I was being selfish if she didn't have any friends and I just shut myself in somewhere and left her sitting there. 

Does she have social anxiety? - Maybe. I think shyness is attractive in women

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Not a big deal. As long as it isn't the Fatal Attraction type of mental illness. I don't know if I could deal with someone who had some kind of problem where they made a lot of pointless noise though. 

Her religion - I wouldn't have a problem with a religious woman....as long as she didn't expect me to share her religion. I doubt there are many of those. Religion is one of those things. 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - I don't care if she smokes or drinks. I'd probably prefer she goes outside if she wants to smoke. I wouldn't be cool with illegal drugs because frankly, I don't want legal trouble. 

Does she have any hobbies? - I hope so. It would be nice if we could find something together that we both enjoy. But again, it's nice if she can keep herself entertained if I'm just not having a great day. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I grew up with a mother who had a short fuse and a bad temper. It didn't really take anything to set her off and often, she'd just get pissed off and start yelling for no reason at all. I think this kind of made me scared of women. Even though they're obviously not all like that, I just kind of expect it. I'm very attracted to women who are calm and even tempered. I don't care if she gets upset every now and then when it's justified but I just couldn't live with someone who gets mad at me for no reason.




Your age: 39


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Are you persuading me to make an exception for you?


I would but after I re-read your post I found out that there are two criterias that I don't fulfill.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Shinichi said:


> I would but after I re-read your post I found out that there are two criterias that I don't fulfill.


Some preferences are worth looking past. It really depends on what I like about you, and the type of _person _you are.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

*Her age* - 18 to 26 (as long as she isn't underage or too old for me, I don't care)

*Hair color and length* - I have a thing for brunettes, I dunno why. Yet she can have any color hair. I find long hair captivating.

*Eye color* - Don't care, as long as I can stare into her eyes and just melt.

*Skin color* - Don't care, as long as she has smooth, soft skin.

*Height?* - Don't care, as long as she isn't too short, like shorter than 3/4ths my height.

*What kind of body type?* - Skinny to Voluptous

*How big breasts?* - Don't care as long as they're not fake.

*Makeup? How much?* - She can use some, just don't overdo it, but I should find her naturally attractive.

*Clothing style? Is she fashionable?* A lil bit, but I'm fine with her dressing homely.

*What kind of personality?* - Compassionate, caring, smart, honest, loyal, modest.

*Is she virgin?* - Yes, preferably, but if not that's fine as long as it isn't a huge list, I'm afraid of STD's, also please don't ever, ever, talk about anything regarding previous boyfriends. In fact, don't ever mention the word ex-boyfriend, I think everyone can agree it is a turn off when the person you're interested in mentions their ex, it makes you feel like you're being compared to them and need to compete.

*Does she want a lot of sex?* - Enough for us to feel connected. (with only me of course)

*Does she have a lot of friends?* - She could have no other friends aside from me for all I cared but I highly doubt that would be the case since she's this wonderful. A couple good friends is fine, but not a bunch of fake friends please.

*Does she have social anxiety?* - Yes, I prefer less outgoing girls cause they can relate to my issues and I them. I find that outgoing girls never get me, like earlier today a coworker said that me staying at home on the weekend and reading was a waste of time, pfft.

*Does she have any other mental illnesses?* - Depends, I wouldn't mind as long as she could function in the normal world.

*Her religion* - Doesn't matter

*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?* - No, and she can drink maybe once in awhile but if her idea of fun is going out and getting smashed, nah.

*Does she have any hobbies?* -Gaming is a plus. Though whatever she likes, as long as she doesn't frown upon my hobbies.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf?* - I just want to connect with someone in which I can just be myself, a person I can trust, and not be ashamed and feel judged poorly for being what I am. I've yet to encounter such a girl in real life, well I have but they were already in a relationship in the first place cause they are that wonderful, any man could see... :sigh

*Your age: *24


----------



## visionaryleo (Oct 30, 2012)

I love girls who are intelligent, very feminine, and can make me laugh.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

*Her age -* 18-25

*Hair color and length - *dirty blonde, brown, black.

*Eye color -* Doesn't matter

*Skin color -* White or light brown/tan

*Height? -* Shorter than me.

*What kind of body type? -* Average

*How big breasts? -* Preferably C, but it's not all that important as long has she has them.

*Makeup? How much? -* Not a lot and no crazy colors.

*Clothing style? Is she fashionable?* I don't mind as long as she has a style and looks good in it.

*What kind of personality? -* Warm and caring. Doesn't have a bad attitude or an entitlement complex. Doesn't put herself above others or talk bad about others. I really like sweet girls.

*Is she virgin? -* Doesn't matter

*Does she want a lot of sex? -* Why yes, of course.

*Does she have a lot of friends? -* I would prefer that she didn't have a ton of friends.

*Does she have social anxiety? -* I wouldn't mind.

*Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *As long as it isn't something that is so bad it requires her to be institutionalized.

*Her religion -* Agnostic/Atheist.

*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? -* No smoking or drugs. Drinking a occasionally is okay.

*Does she have any hobbies?* - Yes

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *
She is unobtainable.

*Your age:* 22


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Her age - 18-25 (age doesn't really matter to me though)

Hair color and length - around shoulder length or longer I guess

Eye color - Doesn't matter

Skin color - Doesn't matter

Height? - Doesn't matter too much, but ideally someone who is my height or shorter.

What kind of body type? - Athletic

How big breasts? - Isn't a huge issue as long as she has breasts.

Makeup? How much? - Preferably not a lot. 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Fashionable.

What kind of personality? - Sweet, down-to-earth, open-minded, smart, ambitious, and someone who is more on the outgoing side (ideally).

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes, please. 

Does she have a lot of friends? - The amount doesn't matter, but I'd like her to at least have some friends.

Does she have social anxiety? - Preferably no, but I wouldn't write someone off for it, depending on the severity.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No.

Her religion - Doesn't matter, as long as she wasn't preachy or looked down on me for being an Atheist or something.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No to smoking and drugs. Drinks socially.

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Meghan Markle is my future girlfriend 

Your age: 21


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

*Her age* 18-26

*Hair color and length* 
Not bald and preferably not blond.

*Eye color*
Don't care, blue or green are eye-catchers but not a criteria.

*Skin color*
Caucasian pale/light tan

*Height?*
A bit shorter than me.

*What kind of body type?*
Average.

*How big breasts?*
Don't care, but no plastic surgeries.

*Makeup? How much?*
No. But just a bit is fine too.

*Clothing style? Is she fashionable?*
wears clothes, isn't obsessed, doesn't wear potato sacks.

*What kind of personality?*
Introverted, pensive, unassuming, playful, honest, passionate

*Is she virgin?*
If that is important to me it would be my error. No preference.

*Does she want a lot of sex?*
What is a lot? Not a lot but some.

*Does she have a lot of friends?*
Doesn't matter, a few genuine friends would be good.

*Does she have social anxiety?* 
Doesn't matter. _*raiseseyebrow*_

*Does she have any other mental illnesses?*
No (?)

*Her religion*
Atheist/Agnostic/not overly religious, isn't ethically distorted

*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?*
Smoke/drink No or occasinally; no drugs

*Does she have any hobbies?*
She does but I don't know which. Though I can't imagine reading not being one of them.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf?*
Residing in my imagination.

Your age:23

Rereading this makes me think that I did a shallow job on this... :sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Reading this thread makes me blush for some reason lol.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

tannasg said:


>


She's hot.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

If it was based purely on looks, then probably something like this.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> I just wondering that what kind of girls you males here on SAS like..
> ..so here is some questions about your ideal girlfriend:
> 
> Her age - early 20s
> ...


 16


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Her age - 19 as the lowest I think, 27 - 28 highest.

Hair color and length - Really like dark hair, but I also like blond.

Eye color - anything except for demon black.

Skin color - no real preference, just healthy looking.

Height? - preferably 5"6/7+

What kind of body type? - Lean, I'm talking skinny but still able to play sports/run/hike with me etc. I just really like skinny girls.

How big breasts? - doesn't really matter

Makeup? How much? - draw the line at looking like a cartoon character

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - don't really care, but I guess I like some femininity and class 

What kind of personality? - willing to do things on the fly, spontaneous, will to come out for an adventure at any time.

Is she virgin? - I wouldn't want to be someones first, so preferably no. 

Does she want a lot of sex? - yes, and this ties in with the adventures. 

Does she have a lot of friends? - doesn't matter, what does matter is what kind of friends we're talking about. i.e ex boyfriends.. no.

Does she have social anxiety? - I don't care either way but if it was completely debilitating it would be hard not doing what I want to. hopefully even if they do they are willing to try.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - yeah, all my dream girlfriends have schizophrenia and manic bipolar. wat. but seriously I guess fine as long as it doesn't become a focal point of the relationship.

Her religion - doesn't matter

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no, doesn't matter and no.

Does she have any hobbies? - would enjoy playing sports and doing things outside like me and with me, a little athletic ability is always attractive.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - shes not a blood relation.




Your age: 22 for 5 more days


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Elad said:


> Your age: 22 for 5 more days


Grandpa right here.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Her age - Around the same as mine

Hair color and length - Doesn't matter to me, it can be pink or cyan for all i care o_o And uhm medium to long? Not bald i guess : o

Eye color - Doesn't matter.

Skin color - Doesn't matter either.

Height? - Shorter then me if possible, i'm pretty self conscious xD

What kind of body type? - Thin to big, it doesn't matter to me as long as she's healthy and doesn't have an eating disorder : o No offense to people with eating disorders, its a personal issue of mine.

How big breasts? - Not big if possible, i don't really like large breasts to be honest :/

Makeup? How much? - Doesn't matter to me : o

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Yes that would be nice.

What kind of personality? - I like contradicting *not as in unstable* but more like shy but also determined or stubborn, things like that, generally a warm personality and calm 

Is she virgin? - I don't care x_x 

Does she want a lot of sex? - I'd rather not have a lot of sex to be honest.

Does she have a lot of friends? - It bothers me if i had a girlfriend who gets text messages or calls every 5 minutes or so, i mean everyone is allowed to have friends but it just bothers me when a phone keeps going off xD

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't really apply to me exactly since i have pdd-nos and adhd, but if she does i would prefer if she was able to cope with it.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - It depends, and i hope she can cope with it if she does, just like i cope with mine 

Her religion - Agnostic.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - None : o i don't do any of those either.

Does she have any hobbies? - I hope so, because i'd like to have a girlfriend who's also pretty independent and capable of doing the things she likes so i can also do the things i like to do, so we're not breathing down each other's necks for like 3 days, but sharing interests is always fun, like walking or games, or photography etc 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - No idea, i just thought it would be fun to fill this in quite seriously : o 




Your age: 20


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Grandpa right here.


y u do dis 2 me cooly mc cool glasses.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Bilson. :heart


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Her age - 19-30

Hair color and length - Brunette/Black. As long as it looks good, length don't matter

Eye color - Brown/Hazel

Skin color - Tannish

Height? - 5'4'' - 5'7''

What kind of body type? - Athletic

How big breasts? - C cup

Makeup? How much? - Not that much

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Hell yes she is

What kind of personality? - Bubbly, yet assertive. Able to stand up for herself

Is she virgin? - Wouldn't care.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Hell yes she does

Does she have a lot of friends? - Don't care

Does she have social anxiety? - That would be interesting. Hmmmm. I can go either way

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - I wouldn't mind, unless it was really severe

Her religion - Agnostic or Atheist

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Yes

Does she have any hobbies? - Of Course

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Call me




Your age: 21


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm a queer woman and I am mainly attracted to Caucasian women, so I'll answer based on that.
 
*Her age -* 20 - 25

*Hair color and length -* I am really attracted to blonde hair lately and usually med-long. 
 
*Eye color -* Blue/green/hazel
 
*Skin color -* White
 
*Height? -* Preferably same height or a bit shorter than me
 
*What kind of body type? -* Thin/slim; athletic 
 
*How big breasts? *- Whatever size that fits her
 
*Makeup? How much? -* I like au naturale
 
*Clothing style? Is she fashionable?* Hipster/casual
 
*What kind of personality? -* Innocent, sweet, kind, charitable and fun and goody. The girl next door type.
 
*Is she virgin? -* Don't really mind
 
*Does she want a lot of sex? -* I would like our libidos to be in sync 
 
*Does she have a lot of friends? -* A decent amount, but not too many to make me anxious.
 
*Does she have social anxiety? -* Don't mind but it would be nice if she understands it. I would be intimidated if she's a social butterfly.
 
*Does she have any other mental illnesses? -* No ..
 
*Her religion -* Don't care.
 
*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? -* NO, thanks. Social drinker is fine.
 
*Does she have any hobbies? -* Yes, that would be nice.
 
*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -* Can't think of anything. 
 
 *Your age: *26


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Love is not a checklist.


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

Reclus said:


> Love is not a checklist.


Who said anything about love? Just want a lover.


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> She's hot.


I've got brown eyes and blonde hair too, you know


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Her age: Around the same age as me.

Hair color and length: Blond, don't really care unless it's shorter then shoulder length.

Eye color: Don't particularly care

Skin color: Pale

Height?: 5'6

What kind of body type?: Healthy

How big breasts?: Don't care unless their ridiculously big

Makeup? How much?: Don't care

Clothing style? Is she fashionable?: Don't care.

What kind of personality?: Introverted, funny, smart

Is she virgin?: Preferably but don't really care.

Does she want a lot of sex?: Don't care

Does she have a lot of friends?: Don't care

Does she have social anxiety?: Preferably easier to get along with but at the same time I'd rather they not have to suffer through this ****.

Does she have any other mental illnesses?: Don't particularly care.

Her religion: Don't care as long as they don't try shoving it down my throat.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?: No

Does she have any hobbies?: Don't really care.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf?:

Your age: 18


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Bilson. :heart


I still love her from the OC.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Perhaps Simulation One.

Someone who is not from this world,but still human,though she does not exist.


----------



## PKA (Dec 7, 2012)

18-20's

Long hair, Dark Brown

Blue

white/tan

5'6

Hourglass Figurine

High B-Cups

not much makeup

Hipster type of look

funny, understanding, adorable, laughs a lot 

yes

no

yes

doesn't matter

no

catholic or atheist idc

tried weed and drank before

Jogging, Playing video games with me! anything thats fun

adorable and precious, always there no matter what. Wants kids.



19


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Her age - 19-21 

Skin color - Brown or mixed race

Hair color and length - Dark brown/black and long and straight

Eye color - Blue or green, or dark brown/black

Height? - under 5'4

What kind of body type? - Not obese, but not too thin either

How big breasts? - Doesn't matter

Makeup? How much? - Whatever makes her comfortable as long as it's not OTT

Clothing style? Is she fashionable?- Doesn't matter as long as she dresses modestly and respectfully

What kind of personality? - Kind, understanding, open minded, patient, likes hugging

Is she virgin? - Yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - No 

Does she have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Depends on what the illness is

Her religion - Doesn't matter, as long as she tolerates other beliefs 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Don't mind if she drinks, but no to the other two

Does she have any hobbies? - Anything as long as it's something she enjoys doing, and something that I could possibly join her in doing

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Probably doesn't exist lol


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

What's important for me is...

#1. Doing something with their life. Pursuing some sort of goal.
#2. Not materialistic. I don't need to hear it.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I already did one of these, like twice, but....

Her age - 18 - 29

Hair color and length - As much as I like unique short/dyed hair, it doesn't matter. Black to red, and anything in between.

Eye color - Doesn't matter.

Skin color - Doesn't matter.

Height? - Shorter than me would be nice. But whatevs.

What kind of body type? - Doesn't matter, literally anything except obese.

How big breasts? - Doesn't matter, literally anything again.

Makeup? How much? - A minimal amount I guess...?

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Nah, ideally she'd dress in whatever made her comfortable.

What kind of personality? - Introverted, shy, and nice. Or Extroverted, extremely social, and bubbly. Doesn't matter really, as long as she's not a complete *****. 

Is she virgin? - Ideally yes, but doesn't matter.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Nope, not really.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter.

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Doesn't matter, really. As long as she's not absolutely insane.

Her religion - Doesn't matter, but I hate extremists in anything, especially when it comes to religion. Faith and beliefs are nice and all, but that's all they are.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Smoking would suck simply for the fact that it'd compromise the health of us BOTH. Occasional drinks are OK, and being at least open to drugs would be cool.

Does she have any hobbies? - Oh course! Everyone needs a hobby! A girl who loved gaming as much as me would be amazing. But really any kind of hobby I can appreciate. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I'd like for her to be a woman, not a girl. And age has little to do with that, I think.




Your age: 18


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Her age - 16/18

Hair color and length - Blonde. Depends on the person though.

Eye color - I'm colour blind.

Skin color - White

Height? - 5'0 up to 5'10

What kind of body type? - Nothing extreme

Makeup? How much? - A little

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Clothes that made her look and feel good

What kind of personality? - Funny, Smart

Is she virgin? - Not bothered

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yeah

Does she have a lot of friends? - Some friends of course.

Does she have social anxiety? - Yes and ready to change

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Probably not

Her religion - Agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Now and again

Does she have any hobbies? - If she had similar hobbies, that would be perfect.


----------



## SGI (Nov 22, 2012)

The girl I like right now, she's pretty perfect.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Her age - 16- 25

Skin color - Anything

Hair color and length - no preference for color but I love long hair that is well taken care of

Eye color - doesnt matter

Height? - 5' 10" and under

What kind of body type? - babe or a little chubby

How big breasts? - doesnt matter

Makeup? How much? enough to make her look nice, idk, whatever she wants

Clothing style? Is she fashionable?- i like girls that dress sexy

What kind of personality? - not sure

Is she virgin? - yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - 2 or 3 times a week but can be spontaneous at any time

Does she have a lot of friends? - doesnt matter, as long as im not her emotional tampon

Does she have social anxiety? - no. i like extroverted girls.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no.

Her religion - atheist pretty much

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - drinks but a no on drugs and smoking, not attractive

Does she have any hobbies? - yes

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - is somewhat spiritual


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm altering this for a guy >:3

This is probably going to sound shallow because it's my "dream guy" >>

His age - uhmmmm not more than 10 years? Yup yup, line at 10 years (older)

Hair color and length - medium, not cropped short but if it's curly and is halfway to his shoulders, I wouldn't mind

Eye color - I like colored eyes a lot... Green eyes look really cool

Skin color - white ~ tan 

Height? - Taller than me! Around 6 foot maybe? Tall guys... >w>

What kind of body type? - Slender (but thicker than me LOL) Muscles are a big turn off for me, but i don't mind if a guy has them... so long as they arn't WWE buff, those things are scary o.e


Clothing style? Is she fashionable? So long as he doesn't look absolutely ridiculous, then I don't mind xD

What kind of personality? - Either calm/composed/charming or slightly energetic/passionate/ambitious

Is he virgin? - sure, we can have awkward virgin sex together xD

Does he want a lot of sex? - Medium...?

Does he have a lot of friends? - He doesn't have to, but so long as he has some close friends

Does he have social anxiety? - Ideally? No. But in general I wouldn't care

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Hopefully not, but i wouldn't shut a guy out unless it was dominant and hereditary (don't want my kid getting it...) 

His religion - Through all my experiences, I would honestly say he would have to buddhist or atheist. We would clash otherwise. 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Smoking isn't sexy. Drinking? So long as he isn't an alcoholic, it's interesting to see people drunk. Drugs? Nothing hardcore, I don't want meth labs in my kitchen.

Does he have any hobbies? - Yup yup! He should be passionate about SOMETHING

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal bf? - I have a glasses fetish so glasses would be nice... Also I tend to like indian guys a lot xD




Your age: 16


This is actually quite funny because the guy I have a crush on now is completely the opposite. He's a bit taller than me but short, dark/black hair, brown eyes, a little chubby, no glasses, completely unfashionable (wears polos with faded jeans/ tan jackets etc.) super nerdy.

Although he *is* indian/ambitious and to me, incredibly adorable X3


----------



## ztraightedge (Dec 9, 2012)

Interesting thread.


Her age - 15

Hair color and length - Black and I don't know exact length.

Eye color - Black

Skin color - White

Height? - 5'3 or nearer to that.

What kind of body type? - Athletic

How big breasts? - Huh? :no Not prefer to say.

Makeup? How much? - No makeup.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable?- Yeah, She moves up with the trend.

What kind of personality? - Extroverted.

Is she virgin? - Yes.

Does she want a lot of sex? - No.

Does she have a lot of friends? - No.

Does she have social anxiety? - No.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No.

Her religion - Hindu

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No, Straight Edge like me.

Does she have any hobbies? - Yeah. Dancing.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She's a professional dancer also along with her studies. She's very cute 




Your age:18


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Age: Not critically important as long as she is mature. I guess I typically look for females age 24-38. Obviously they have to be over the age of 18.

Hair color and length: I prefer brunettes, but it's not really important. I like longer hair. 

Eye color: No preference.

Skin color: White / Latino. An 'olive' tone is extremely attractive to me.

Height: 5'0" to 5'8"

Body type: Somebody who is in good shape, but not terribly skinny. 'Hourglass' figure is ideal I guess. I'm really not picky.

Breasts: Average. Proportional to the rest of their body is ideal. But not all that important.

Makeup: Naturally beautiful...small amount of makeup is alright. As long as it is not caked on.

Clothing/Fashion: Not important.

Personality: Kind, gentle, understanding, caring, affectionate

Virgin: Preferably no, but not overly important

Wants a lot of sex?: Yes. 

Has a lot of friends?: Doesn't matter. As long as she has more than me (0).  I'm not a fan of a girlfriend having a tremendous amount of male friends. 

Social anxiety?: Doesn't matter, as long as she is willing to fight through it and work on improving it.

Other mental illnesses?: No

Religion: Not important. As long as she isn't preachy and can be ok with my atheist self. 

Smoke, drink, drugs: Occasional social drinking is fine. Occasional usage of weed is fine too. Other drugs, no. Smoking, no. 

Hobbies: Of course! We gotta have something we can enjoy together! Somebody who enjoys yoga and/or pilates is +++ in my book.

Anything else: She shouldn't play games. 

My age: 33


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm curious to get know would i ever be anyone's ideal girlfriend? None of these thousands descriptions here matches with me...
Here's my description of myself:

Her age - 17

Hair color and length - Brunette, long

Eye color - Blue/Grey/Hazel/I dunno

Skin color - White

Height? - 153cm / 5'0

What kind of body type? - Skinny

How big breasts? - A cup / Flat chest

Makeup? How much? - So much i look almost like a clown

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Yes of course fashionable, but it's still my own style even though

What kind of personality? - Weird, quiet, shy, nervous, smart, bimbo

Is she virgin? - Yes

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes, more than every day

Does she have a lot of friends? - No friends at all

Does she have social anxiety? - Yes, very severe social anxiety

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Depression

Her religion - Atheist

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No

Does she have any hobbies? - Hmm i dont think so

Please tell me would i be a horrible girlfriend?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> I'm curious to get know would i ever be anyone's ideal girlfriend? None of these thousands descriptions here matches with me...
> Here's my description of myself:
> 
> Her age - 17
> ...


no


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

My ideal girlfriend would be a guy


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> no


This means i would never be anyones ideal girlfriend? :cry


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> I'm curious to get know would i ever be anyone's ideal girlfriend? None of these thousands descriptions here matches with me...
> .
> .
> .
> Please tell me would i be a horrible girlfriend?


You might not be a horrible girlfriend, but I would be a horrible boyfriend because I would be in jail. 

In all seriousness though, just because you don't match somebody's "ideal" girlfriend exactly, doesn't mean you would be a horrible one. An "ideal" is just what people prefer. 100% of the time when dating somebody you have to sacrifice some 'preferences'..usually you have to make a lot of sacrifices.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> This means i would never be anyones ideal girlfriend? :cry


I think you misunderstood.

At the end of your post you asked if you'd make a horrible girlfriend, to which he replied "No". In fact...



> Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes, more than every day


Congratulations; you're now ideal for roughly 70% of the male population.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> This means i would never be anyones ideal girlfriend? :cry


thats not what i meant lol... i meant u sound alright to me


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

basically someone who resembles my friend, but would rather hangout with me than do school work


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

*Her age
* 21 or around my age.

*Hair color and length*

Long blonde. Prefer if there are some curls at the bottom.

*Eye color*

Blue

*Skin color*

White

* Height?*

5'4-5'7

*What kind of body type?*

As long as she's healthy, then it's all good. Prefer thin though.

*How big breasts? *

Medium =\

*Makeup? How much?*

Little bit is fine, but not too much.

*Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *

Doesn't need to be the most fashionable. Decent is fine. Would be awesome if she is actively conscious about what she wears and puts on best clothes at all times.

*What kind of personality?*

Open-minded, adventurous, problem seeker, nice, easy-going, funny, loyal.

*Is she virgin?

*I would prefer if she is. It shows that she is clean.

*Does she want a lot of sex?*

Yes! If not, then it's cool as long as she cares about me.

*Does she have a lot of friends?*

Doesn't matter.

*Does she have social anxiety?*

I'd prefer if she doesn't. But if she has SA, then it's cool.

* Does she have any other mental illnesses?*

Depends on what mental illnesses and if she deals with those problems in a healthy manner. If she has a mental illness that is detrimental to her life and does not seek help, then I frown upon that.

* Her religion*

I like an objective girl that is not blinded by fallacious beliefs. The girl must be scientific and be very logical. Thus, it is mandatory that she is an atheist.

*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?*

Drinking once in a while is fine. Using drugs for valid reasons is fine. But doing any of the above without radical motives is not fine.

*Does she have any hobbies?*

Yes. She must love knowledge and want to learn many languages. Also, I'd be great if she enjoys traveling. She has to be willing to go to any place on earth, even Antarctica.

* Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf?
*
What would really impress me is if she demonstrates an impressive ability to to tackle problems using the scientific method or if she can come up with ingenious ways to accomplish tasks.
*
Your age*

21


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> I'm curious to get know would i ever be anyone's ideal girlfriend? None of these thousands descriptions here matches with me...
> Here's my description of myself:
> 
> Her age - 17
> ...


Nope


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> I'm curious to get know would i ever be anyone's ideal girlfriend? None of these thousands descriptions here matches with me...
> Here's my description of myself:
> 
> Her age - 17
> ...


If you were a year older, :yes


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Female.
Lololol anyways...

Her age - 18-22

Hair color and length - Don't care, longish

Eye color - Don't care

Skin color - White, tan

Height? - Don't care

What kind of body type? - Thin, petite, in shape. Care about how you look, like I care about how I look

How big breasts? - Small

Makeup? How much? - Don't care, just don't go hooker on me.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Don't care, as long as she isn't rockin' the flamboyant pink top with neon green pants

What kind of personality? - Shy, caring, nice. 

Is she virgin? - Don't care

Does she want a lot of sex? - Don't care 

Does she have a lot of friends? - Really don't care

Does she have social anxiety? - Would prefer, as we would have something to workout together

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Don't care as long as it doesn't make her retarded

Her religion - Don't care as long as it isn't satanist

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - She doesn't do any

Does she have any hobbies? - Probably, preferably games, movies, staying inside sometimes


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Please tell me would i be a horrible girlfriend?


You would not be a horrible girlfriend.
You get enough compliments on this site. Why you don't believe that compliments?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Okay I can't believe I'm actually doing this because this is so wrong but whatever here we go.

Her age - 18-19

Hair color and length - Long, any colour except light blonde or crazy colours like purple, pink, green

Eye color - Green to hazel

Skin color - white, tan

Height? - same as me or shorter

What kind of body type? - normal

How big breasts? - doesn't matter

Makeup? How much? - don't care

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - normal clothes? idk

What kind of personality? - friendly, positive attitude, intelligent, open-minded, tolerant, caring, ambitious, driven, funny, fun, neat and orderly, knowledgeable, and that's all I can think of right now

Is she virgin? - doesn't matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - I'd hope not

Does she have a lot of friends? - doesn't matter

Does she have social anxiety? - doesn't matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - as long as it isn't something too serious I'm okay with it

Her religion - atheist, agnostic or in the worst case a deist 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - As long as she isn't a complete crackhead or something I'm good

Does she have any hobbies? - naturally

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Don't take this too seriously.




Your age: 18


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

A chick who isn't a *****


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

*Her age*










*Hair color and length*










*Eye color *










*Skin color*










*Height?*









*What kind of body type? *










*How big breasts? *










*Makeup? How much? *










*Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *










*What kind of personality?*


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

*How many freinds*










*Does she have social anxiety?*










*Does she have any other mental illnesses?*










*Her religion*










*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?*










*Does she have any hobbies?*










*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf?*










*Your age*


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

^
Nice.


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmm on one hand edgy women like Angelina jolie have fiery attractive personalities, but as good or even better would be a girl like Pam from the office bc she'd also be like your best friend and you could pull pranks on everyone


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE (Dec 31, 2012)

26-33
a good human being
does a like minded sport like skating or BMX or skiing or derby
Doesn't need to carry around a smart phone and look at it 24 hrs a day
not a fan of long manicured nails
has good musical taste 
Warped sense of humour to match mine
Mental disorder or not , I don't care

Yeah I am asking for too much.


----------



## Craig91 (Dec 17, 2012)

Her age - 22

Hair color and length - medium-long dark ginger

Eye color - blue

Skin color - white

Height? - 5 foot 11

What kind of body type? - slim

How big breasts? - medium

Makeup? How much? - minimal

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - sure...

What kind of personality? - honest, intelligent, inquisitive, sporty, a bit sarcastic...

Is she virgin? - no

Does she want a lot of sex? - .....

Does she have a lot of friends? - probably from what I've described so far!

Does she have social anxiety? - no

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no

Her religion - agnostic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - drinks socially

Does she have any hobbies? - music, sport

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Would love to find someone who matches or comes close to my ideal woman, but I highly doubt I would be what she is looking for so I guess I can only dream.

Her age - 19-27

Hair color and length - Hair color doesn't matter, but prefer shoulder length hair.

Eye color - Brown.

Skin color - Doesn't matter.

Height? - Around 5'4-5'7

What kind of body type? - Not overweight or obese.

How big breasts? - Don't like big breasts.

Makeup? How much? - Not a lot.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - A girl who knew how to dress and had her own style. But not that important.

What kind of personality? - A woman who is compassionate towards others, is polite, who would go out of her way to help her family, and who will stand up for herself if pushed.

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Medium sex drive so around 3/4 times a week.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter.

Does she have social anxiety? - I can relate to someone with SA so would be fine if she had it. I think it could bring us closer together.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No I wouldn't be able to handle someone who was severely depressed or had another severe mental illnesses.

Her religion - Not an atheist. 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Only drinks a little. Doesn't smoke or do drugs.

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes, definitely! A girl who was very interested in movies, technology, or video games would be great. But as long as she is passionate about something, and would like to share talking about it would be awesome.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - A woman who has goals, and is working to pursue them career wise would be great, and someone who is willing to communicate if something is bothering them.

Your age- 24


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE (Dec 31, 2012)

Jesus, some people are really specific....kind of setting yourself up for disaster.

Wait...Bewbs can be too big?


----------



## matutine (Jan 13, 2013)

Her age - 19 - 24ish, doesn't matter. 

Hair color and length - doesn't matter

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - lighter than me

Height? - under 5'5"

What kind of body type? - curvy

How big breasts? - medium/small

Makeup? How much? - none

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - normal clothes, no trendy stuff

What kind of personality? - 

Is she virgin? - yes, or at least not too experienced 

Does she want a lot of sex? - some

Does she have a lot of friends? - some good ones

Does she have social anxiety? - a bit

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - no.

Her religion - non-religious

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - I would prefer her to be open to drugs. 

Does she have any hobbies? - ideally a somewhat quantitative person, who enjoys nature. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I care far more about her personal aspects than her looks.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

This is what I want:


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

i think that answers most questions


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Her age - 21-30

Hair color and length - Curly black or blond/white like straw

Eye color - All colors be good

Skin color - porcelain

Height? - same height as me

What kind of body type? - petite

How big breasts? - small

Makeup? How much? - just the right amount.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Dresses like a lady, but not your average lady.

What kind of personality? - Bit of a *****, shy but talkative, timid, smart, great sense of humor, someone i could talk to for hours about anything.

Is she virgin? - nope

Does she want a lot of sex? - sometimes, but a lot of the other stuff too.

Does she have a lot of friends? - one or two close friends

Does she have social anxiety? - It would be good to have this in common.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - depends

Her religion - none but spiritual 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no to smoking, drink socially, drugs for exploring reality.

Does she have any hobbies? - id hope so!

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - she will go "WOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOO"




Your age:26


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm not picky and this is just for fun.

Her age - 17 - 20

Hair color and length - long, black

Eye color - green

Skin color - any

Height? - under 5'7

What kind of body type? - any

How big breasts? - Any size will make me happy

Makeup? How much? - little to none

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? casual or "emo"-esque

What kind of personality? - shy, nice, non-judgmental, positive

Is she virgin? - Absolutely

Does she want a lot of sex? - From me, yes.

Does she have a lot of friends? - no

Does she have social anxiety? - yeah

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Maybe

Her religion - not religious

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - absolutely not

Does she have any hobbies? - gaming and anything else

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 
Old-fashioned values, loves family, faithful.



Your age: 19


----------



## beats me (Jan 10, 2013)

Over 35 looks like Eva Mendez, strong spirited personality,intelligent,capable,confident,very good sense of humour
likes lots of intimacy with ME yeaahh i know im dreamin


----------



## Bryan II (Dec 9, 2012)

Her age - 18-26 

Hair color and length - brown, medium length 

Eye color - brown 

Skin color - white 

Height? - at least a few inches shorter than me (6'0") 

What kind of body type? - normal/curvy 

How big breasts? - b or c, but it doesn't really matter 

Makeup? How much? - a little bit or none 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? doesn't matter much

What kind of personality? - friendly, caring, optimistic, patient, loyal, humble, concientious, honest, responsible, creative, trustworthy, respectful

Is she virgin? - doesn't matter 

Does she want a lot of sex? - yes

Does she have a lot of friends? - no, but she needs a couple 

Does she have social anxiety? - maybe

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - maybe, but nothing too serious 

Her religion - nothing too extreme

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - no hard drugs or pills, other than that, i don't care. 

Does she have any hobbies? - of course. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - she needs to be more or less equal with me. in attractiveness, intelligence, etc. 

Your age: 24


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

Her age - *Same age or around my age*

Hair color and length - *Brown, dirty blonde, or strawberry blonde and long*

Eye color - *Anything besides black or brown*

Skin color - *Fair, light-skinned *

Height? - *A little taller than me*

What kind of body type? - *Slim or average. I don't care if she's a little chubby though.*

How big breasts? - *I'd like them a little big I guess but if they're small it really doesn't matter to me.*

Makeup? How much? -* None or very little*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - *Whatever she likes, as long as it looks at least a little fashionable and as long as it's not too flashy or crazy*

What kind of personality? - *Caring, understanding, thoughtful, funny, silly, unique, weird, nonjudgmental, mature, loyal, patient, supportive*

Is she virgin? - *Doesn't matter *

Does she want a lot of sex? - *Doesn't matter*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *Not really*

Does she have social anxiety? - *Doesn't matter but I'd like her to be ****ed up in some sort of way lol idk*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *Sure but nothing too severe. As long as it's manageable. *

Her religion - *Doesn't matter, as long as she doesn't drown me in her beliefs.*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *No, no, and no*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Yup. As long as she's not crazy into working out. Fitness junkies are a turn off for some reason... I guess it's because they remind me that I'm a lazy oaf that never exercises or eats healthy.
* 
Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *She exists only in my dreams/daydreams ♡*

Your age: 17


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE (Dec 31, 2012)

Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Her age - 16-18.

Hair color and length - Doesn't matter as long as it's normal. I don't want Power Rangers as my GF.

Eye color - Doesn't matter, but brown and blue is preferred.

Skin color - Preferably light colors.

Height? - Not a giant.

What kind of body type? - Slim/Slender/Average.

How big breasts? - Doesn't matter.

Makeup? How much? - Doesn't matter as long as it doesn't look like it's applied with a shotgun.

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Yes.

What kind of personality? - Supportive, Good Sense of Humor, Patient & Understanding.

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter.

Does she want a lot of sex? - Doesn't matter.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter.

Does she have social anxiety? - Preferably not.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No.

Her religion - Catholic.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No smoker, no drinker, no drug users.

Does she have any hobbies? - Whatever she wants.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - I hope she like animals because there's a lot of them in my house


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Her age: 18 to 26-27 

Hair color and length: Brunette

Eye color: Green

Skin color: don't care

Height: Somewhere between 5'2" until 5'7" 

What kind of body type: Don't care 

How big breasts: Don't care

Makeup? How much? I would prefer moderate

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? I actually like girls that like to dress casual

What kind of personality? - bi(t)chy 

Is she virgin? - Don't care

Does she want a lot of sex? - I would prefer it 

Does she have a lot of friends? - Don't care

Does she have social anxiety? - Don't care

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Probably not

Her religion - Don't care

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - As long as she smokes, drinks socially I don't care, as for drugs I will only accept marijuana because I like it myself

Does she have any hobbies? - Yes

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? Nope, not really


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I like the idea of an android girlfriend.








She maybe machine! BUT OUR LOVE IS REAL!!! AAAAAAGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Her age: *17 to 23*

Height: *5'5"*

What kind of body type: *Slim/Athletic *

How big breasts: *C+*

Makeup? How much? *Demure*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? *Vintage*

What kind of personality? *Sanguine*

Is she virgin? - *No*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *Three or four close friends
*
Does she have social anxiety? - *No*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *No*

Her religion - *Agnostic/Atheist*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - *No, yes and no*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Of course*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? *If she's super cool and we have a real connection, then that would pretty much override everything I've just typed. *


----------



## Crayola (Jan 18, 2013)

Oprah Winfrey.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

Glanced through a couple of pages.. I DON'T FIT ANY IDEALS AT ALL :afr

Is that why I've been single forever? 

what kind of conspiracy is this 

BLEH


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

AlphaHydrae said:


> Glanced through a couple of pages.. I DON'T FIT ANY IDEALS AT ALL :afr
> 
> Is that why I've been single forever?
> 
> ...


Its a manspiracy!
:lol Its just for fun!

reality rarely fits ideals. nor should we expect them to!


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> Its a manspiracy!
> :lol Its just for fun!
> 
> reality rarely fits ideals. nor should we expect them to!


hahha I know. STILL KINDA SAD :afr


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Her age - *Around mine
*
Hair color and length - *Long-medium hair, any color*

Eye color - *Any*

Skin color - *Any*

Height? - *5'5*

What kind of body type? - S*lim*

How big breasts? - *DD*

Makeup? How much? - *a bit*

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - *Fancy*

What kind of personality? - Caring

Is she virgin? - *yes*

Does she want a lot of sex? - *yes*

Does she have a lot of friends? - *no*

Does she have social anxiety? - *yes*

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - *bi polar*

Her religion - *christian*

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? -* no*

Does she have any hobbies? - *Video games, cooking, working out, shopping*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? -

Your age: 19


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Here's how I would have answered.



Secretaz said:


> I just wondering that what kind of girls you males here on SAS like..
> ..so here is some questions about your ideal girlfriend:
> 
> Her age - *doesn't matter. I do want to have kids so under 45 I guess*
> ...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Her age - 16-18

Hair color and length - Any colour and medium to long

Eye color - Green! But that doesn't matter

Skin color - Any 

Height? - Between 5 and 6 feet

What kind of body type? - Anything other than fat (That makes me sound like a dick :no)

How big breasts? - Again, don't matter. 

Makeup? How much? - Occasionally, not too much 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Hey, whatever she's comfortable in 

What kind of personality? - Nice, quiet but friendly 

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - Moderate amount 

Does she have a lot of friends? - A few close friends

Does she have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Doesn't matter

Her religion - As long as she's not EXTREMELY religious, anything. 

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Doesn't drink heavily and doesn't smoke tobacco. If she smokes weed, we will get married lol 

Does she have any hobbies? - Of course. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She's rich. Lol jk




Your age: 16


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm bored.

Her age - 17/18

Hair color and length - brownish-like. I'm quite fond of shortish, wavy hair actually.

Eye color - Green is lovely but it doesnt matter.

Skin color - Pale, I guess

Height? - 5'4

What kind of body type? - Not unhealthy.

How big breasts? - Not too huge haha

Makeup? How much? - little

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Yes

What kind of personality? - Bubblier/more outgoing than me, but considerate of others also.

Is she virgin? - Yep.

Does she want a lot of sex? - I wouldn't complain but its irrelevant

Does she have a lot of friends? - Yes, but isnt the sort to use social status as a measure of self worth.

Does she have social anxiety? - Not sure if I'd be able to maintain a relationship if I have to make all the moves. Its not a strength of mine.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No

Her religion - Dont mind.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Big no to the smoking.

Does she have any hobbies? - Who doesnt?





Your age:17


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

I don't know.. I'm a pretty hard to please guy.

I'd have to say.. anything with a pulse.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Jawi96 said:


> I don't know.. I'm a pretty hard to please guy.
> 
> I'd have to say.. anything with a pulse.


:lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for resurrecting this thread guys. Came across it and thought it was cool, lol. Anyways....

Her age - 20-50

Hair color and length - Brunette and long

Eye color - Green

Skin color - light tan

Height? - 5'4

What kind of body type? - that body where you can tell she exercises but not vigorously

How big breasts? - B cup would be perfect

Makeup? How much? - Light makeup

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? She has to match but I don't care how expensive sh*t is

What kind of personality? - Open-minded

Is she virgin? - Nope

Does she want a lot of sex? - Yep

Does she have a lot of friends? - A few

Does she have social anxiety? - Um, a little

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Nope

Her religion - She is a christian

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Nah

Does she have any hobbies? - Yep

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Dirty sense of humor

Your age: 25


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Her age - 18-20

Hair color and length - blond, long. or pixie cut in any color.

Eye color - dont care too much

Skin color - white

Height? - short, like really short. 

What kind of body type? - thin. a little chubby is ok. anything more is no-go.

How big breasts? - flat chest is justice

Makeup? How much? - i dont know if i could tell, whatever makes her prettiest

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? dont care too much

What kind of personality? - kind, respectful of others, funny, smart

Is she virgin? - dont care too much, also im virgin with girls so yeah.

Does she want a lot of sex? - hopefully we would both want sex at a similar rate otherwise could cause conflict i think

Does she have a lot of friends? - dont care too much

Does she have social anxiety? - dont care too much

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - dont care too much, but never been in that situation. as long as relatively functional, that would be ok.

Her religion - atheist, but christian is fine if dont try to convert me.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - must drink, no smoking though preferred though. um other drugs i would say depends! lol...there are a lot of drugs.

Does she have any hobbies? - watching anime, playing video games, listening to music, like me basically lol.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - if she makes my heart and mind flutter...we got a winner, baby!




Your age: 24.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

rosie o'donnell


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Sorry for resurrecting this thread guys. Came across it and thought it was cool, lol. Anyways....
> 
> Her age - 20*-50*


I can handle all the rest of it Kevin but what's happening here? :wink2:


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Jawi96 said:


> I don't know.. I'm a pretty hard to please guy.
> 
> I'd have to say.. *anything with a pulse*.


Picky, picky.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

don said:


> I can handle all the rest of it Kevin but what's happening here? :wink2:


:lol

Age means nothing to me, lol.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

Her age - 18-28

Hair color and length - Hair color doesn't matter to me, but I really like black hair. Hair length is preferably longer than mine (at least at or past shoulder length). 

Eye color - I don't really have a preference 

Skin color - Light

Height? - Shorter than 5'8" (I honestly I can't see a girl who is taller than or just as tall as me being interested in me at all), but I could go for a taller girl if she was into that.

What kind of body type? - Anywhere from thin to curvy, just as long as she isn't overweight at all.

How big breasts? - Anywhere from A to DD

Makeup? How much? - Preferably very little. 

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - I like a girl who dresses well.

What kind of personality? - Nice and bubbly, outgoing even. She also has to find me funny (its an ego thing). However, loyalty/faithfulness is my number 1 concern.

Is she virgin? - Ideally, yes, because I am. If I wasn't a virgin, then it wouldn't matter as much.

Does she want a lot of sex? - About as often as I want to would be ideal.

Does she have a lot of friends? - Sure, preferably very few guy friends. I'm really insecure, so I figure I'd be paranoid about being cheated on.

Does she have social anxiety? - Preferably not.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Hmmmmm.... I always been to never put anything I wanted to keep in a crazy girl, but part of me likes the idea of a girl who is stalker-level obsessed with me, but I know it'd probably end very badly.

Her religion - Preferably none.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - No, I make good decisions and she should too.

Does she have any hobbies? - It'd be nice if we had some common interests. TTRPGs would probably be pretty fun.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She's probably not real :crying:.




Your age: 20


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

This seems kind of ridiculous as no matter what I or anyone else answers will seem superficial but here goes.

Her age - 25 to 33

Hair color and length - brown to dark brown

Eye color - does't matter

Skin color - fair skinned to olive/tan

Height? - 5'0' to 5'3"

What kind of body type? - slim, thin, but not boney, with curves

How big breasts? - small to average size

Makeup? How much? - a little to a fair amount, not caked on

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - doesn't matter but not a slob

What kind of personality? - open, calm, humorous, nurturing

Is she virgin? - doesn't matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - sure that's fine but not obsessively

Does she have a lot of friends? - doesn't matter

Does she have social anxiety? - doesn't matter so long as it's not debilitating 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - doesn't matter so long as it's not debilitating or a risk to herself or those around her

Her religion - doesn't matter but I prefer someone who isn't "religious"

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - that's OK but not hard drugs or "party" drugs

Does she have any hobbies? - sure, when she's busy with hobbies I can have time for myself which I need

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - just that she exists, which she doesn't


----------



## elderdragon (Nov 24, 2013)

i'll ignore your questions, most of them are not very relevant.

I like girls who are a bit weird looking but they're pretty to me :grin2:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Montana Manning


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Cute, innocent looking, but with sex appeal.

Into Popular Culture, Chart music, Festivals, sports, watching classic TV shows, visiting new places.

Polite, sweet, sexy, loving, and not a complete and utter bit-ch-face.

Shaven beaver, small pert boobs.


Jade from Little Mix will do for me. Yum.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Her age - Probably mid 20s to about 40. Possibly older, depending on the woman

Hair color and length - Redheads are my preference but it doesn't really matter to me. Having no hair could be a dealbreaker though (carpet and drapes)

Eye color - Blue/green

Skin color - Pale

Height? - Depends on the girl

What kind of body type? - Preferably a little fluffy, soft curves and stuff. Gotta love the little stomach pooch. And a grabbable butt.

How big breasts? - At least a handful 

Makeup? How much? - Don't really care about makeup. If it's done well, then I prefer a classic look, or natural

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Low maintenance! Tomboys are perfect, especially when they can scrub up nice for a fancy date

What kind of personality? - I think I could handle most personality types, as long as she wasn't rude or aggressive. But someone kinda geeky and quiet could be nice. Maybe with a wild side

Is she virgin? - God I hope not, one of us needs to know what we're doing

Does she want a lot of sex? - Depends on the definition of 'a lot'. And the definition of 'sex'. If I can't keep my hands off her, it'd be nice to know she feels the same way. I wouldn't need it every day but a little intimacy can go a long way in between

Does she have a lot of friends? - A small group. Sort of like sitcom size. Preferably people I would also hang out with, but I wouldn't really mind if she was hanging out with people I didn't wanna hang out with. As long as she didn't force me to hang out with them

Does she have social anxiety? - Probably. I think it'd be easier to find someone who understands me if they also have a history of it. At the very least she'll probably have to be introverted

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - If she does, I'll handle it as and when it comes up

Her religion - Non-monotheistic

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Would prefer a non-smoker and non-user. If she doesn't mind that I don't drink, I don't mind that she does. As long as she doesn't get drunk lots - my mother is an alcoholic and being around drunk people freaks me out

Does she have any hobbies? - I wouldn't mind an outdoorsy type; someone who likes walking in nature. Apart from that, she can do what she wants, she can ask me to join in but I can say yes or no depending on whether it'll bore the pants off me or not

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - Yeah, if she's reading this:









Your age: 30 :crying:


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Age - 16-18
Hair color/length - Long, blonde hair
Eye color - green
Skin color - pale white
height - 4'11/150cm
Body type - Slim
Boobs - B cup
Make up _ Light
Clothing - Smart, if that's a thing?
Personality - sympathetic, easy-going, funny, enthusiastic
Virgin - Yes
Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes 2-3 times a day, kinky but nothing extreme
Does she have a lot of friens? - Nah I'm all she needs, she only has a few
Does she have SA? - Yes, makes it relatable 
Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Nah
religion - Athiest
No drugs, smoking or alcohol
Anime, games, reading, cooking, writing and a few others


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

wow i can't believe people actually have a type in such specific things.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol they think the thread is Walmart.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Easy to talk to, kind, endearing, relatively easy-going, has her own opinion which deviates from what is "acceptable" or "normal" or at least isn't so indoctrinated that she'll fight to protect a story that is irreversibly broken, even in some cases where that would mean resorting to assassinating your character and doing her absolute best to persistently admonish your views while upholding her own values and way of being for no other reason than being so blissfully unaware to her own indoctrination that the possibility of her being so isn't even fathomable. Also, I could never again date somebody who allowed money to rule their life. And anyone who is "impressed" by "successful" people.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

My ideal girl, if she were to exist. 


Her age - 18 to 22

Hair color and length - I like red hair, red hair is sexy but I don't really care. I'd say my next favorite is brown hair.

Eye color - Doesn't make any difference to me. 

Skin color - White

Height? - 5 ft 1 to 5 ft 3

What kind of body type? - Slim or curvy.

How big breasts? - I don't really care.

Makeup? How much? -  Doesn't make a difference to me

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? As long as she doesn't dress like a total slob. 

What kind of personality? - Friendly, nice, has a sense of humor. 

Is she virgin? - Doesn't make a difference to me. 

Does she want a lot of sex? - That'd be nice. 

Does she have a lot of friends? - Doesn't make a difference to me. 

Does she have social anxiety? - As long as she's nice and friendly doesn't make a difference to me. 

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Aspergers would be nice since I have it as well but aspie girls are not very common.

Her religion - Doesn't make a difference to me, but I prefer either athiest/agnostic or christian background since that's what i'm used to.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Im not really much of a drinker and i'm definitely not a smoker so I kinda want a girl who's the same way but drinking is okay as long as she's not the yo lets party and get fuking wasted type of girl. 

Does she have any hobbies? - Plays soccer, likes to be active, likes to go for walks, likes to play music, plays runescape, plays leauge of legends, plays pokemon. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - 

Knows how to be funny and silly but knows how to be serious as well. A girl with goals and ambitions of her own, a girl who's understanding, someone who's loyal and wants to make the relationship work.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

2d is the best, 3d women are gross.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

doe deer said:


> wow i can't believe people actually have a type in such specific things.


I bet it makes you feel wonderful.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm not too picky, but my "ideal" girl would look something like this:

5'2", brown hair, the same age as me, healthy, same sense of humor, same taste in media, can sing, goes with the flow, hygienic, friendly, loyal, B/C cup... and that's pretty much it. Anything after that, I'll take it.

Again, ideal doesn't mean that I'm drawing any lines. Height, age, build, etc. it's all contextual. They're all subject to change. If I met a girl who's completely awesome but is a 26-year-old, 5'7", A-cup, blonde, I'll still like her. It's like if I asked for a cheeseburger at a restaurant, and they forgot the cheese. I'll still eat it; I won't reject it just because of its lack of cheese. Oh, another thing, she must admire my cheesy jokes.


----------



## bigpapi (Nov 1, 2016)

Ideal gf
is ****ed up in the head
will love me 
is female
anyone else that is on here is asking for too much lmao


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

bigpapi said:


> Ideal gf
> is ****ed up in the head
> will love me
> is female
> anyone else that is on here is asking for too much lmao


I don't know, you're asking for a girl who's f**ked-up in the head. That might be asking for too much.


----------



## Rick72 (Sep 16, 2016)

Her age - could from 3 years up to 8 years older

Hair color and length - whatever she wants

Eye color - doesnt matter

Skin color - doesnt matter

Height? - shorter, same height or a little taller

What kind of body type? - slim or curvy

How big breasts? - doesnt matter

Makeup? How much? - a little not too much

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? whatever she wants

What kind of personality? - understanding, friendly, patient

Is she virgin? - doesnt matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - sometimes

Does she have a lot of friends? - not too much friends

Does she have social anxiety? - would make her more relateable but doesnt matter

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - if i can help her with it

Her religion - doesnt matter as long as she does force me to conform

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - occasional drinking

Does she have any hobbies? - if she wants

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - the above sums it up




Your age:


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Her age - 18-25

Hair color and length - A bit over the shoulders, somewhere between blonde and brown, but not really either. (More blondish though)

Eye color - Brown.

Skin color - White.. (Nothing against people of other races, but I just generally am not attracted for whatever reason)

Height? - 160cm - 175cm

What kind of body type? - Skinny

How big breasts? - Small

Makeup? How much? - very little or none

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Doesn't matter. 

What kind of personality? - Shy, quiet, loyal, smart.

Is she virgin? - Preferably..?

Does she want a lot of sex? - Not necessarily.

Does she have a lot of friends? - No. Preferably a few close ones.

Does she have social anxiety? - No, or very slight.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - No.

Her religion - Atheist/not devoted, so that it doesn't affect.

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Definitely Not. 

Does she have any hobbies? - Yup. Doesn't really matter what though, but hobbies are good.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

Nonsensical said:


> I bet it makes you feel wonderful.


 what do you mean?


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

No such thing . . . Could look back ten years later and laugh. For the heck of it . . . here we go.

*Her age* - Preferably a couple years under. If a couple years above that is not a problem at all if she tries to keep healthy, doesn't waste money or have bad debt.

*Hair color and length* - Don't really have a preference, so long as the style is not 'butch'. I pay attention more to thickness, shininess and smell of hair rather then say hair color. Generally prefer moderate to long, but short is nice on some girls.

*Eye color* - No preference, really depends the girl.

*Skin color* - No preference again.

*Height?* - Not a total deal breaker, but shorter then me will really enhance the attraction romantically. A couple or few inches shorter is nice. 4'10 and 4'11 I think CAN possibly be alright.

*What kind of body type?* - Not anorexic. Not obese either. I can like girls anywhere within the healthy BMI range 18-25. Thin and slightly overweight girls can be shaped nicely. Much prefer bottom-heavy then top-heavy. Pear or hour glass doesn't really matter. I like curves even if they are 'subtle' and am a sucker for bums that have healthy projection, rather then say really wide hips but a flat bottom.

*How big breasts?* - I don't generally pay much attention to breasts. I can appreciate anything from very small to slightly large. Very large would probably make me feel very self-conscious in public. :laugh: Rather then size, if they are say small but firm, healthy and even, they will standout a lot more to me then say just big and saggy.

*Makeup? How much?* - I can respect a girls desire for make-up and wanting to feel 'pretty'. I also feel warm inside if I feel like a girl made that little effort for me. Just don't go overkill! Some girls are better with a little bit, some don't need it at all from my perspective. Neither of the two are any more beautiful to me.

*Clothing style?* Is she fashionable? It doesn't really matter and I can enjoy hanging around with out a care in the world for things like this with a girl, but on the odd occasions going out I think its nice if a girl dresses up a little. Being up-to-date with fashion doesn't matter to me, but I think its cool if a girl works out what style and clothes wear really well on her. I don't like when girls try forcibly hard to look a certain way that's not suited to them. Generally not a fan of dresses, but like them on the odd occasion. Shorts, tight jeans and velcro's I think are hot. I think blouses and scarves can be cute. I usually prefer more more casual commercial modelling type clothes then say designer high end fashion (i have a lot of money . . .) clothes.
*
What kind of personality?* - I will try keep this simple. Turn on's: Shy, empathetic, caring, communicative, dependent, thinks for herself, takes initiative with what we do as well. Turn off's: Bitter, manipulative, aggressive, moody, pushover, impulsive/addict type.

*Is she virgin?* - Doesn't matter at all.

*Does she want a lot of sex?* - Doesn't really matter. A low libido could possibly be tolerable if I'm say madly in love. Same wavelength is preferable rather then one or the other always wanting more. It would be lame to have a relationship based only on sex. (not saying sex isn't important . . . It is!)

*Does she have a lot of friends?* - Doesn't matter at all. A couple would be nice since I could use some at the moment. :wink2:

*Does she have social anxiety?* - Doesn't matter to me. If she has it or a history of it that would be a really big bonus to me. Its important someone can understand why I might suddenly go quiet on public transport, walk fast in busy areas and be fussy with picking a seat in restaurants.

*Does she have any other mental illnesses?* - Obviously for her sake I would rather she didn't have any, but ofcourse my ideal girlfriend could have a mental illness. As long as she is functional enough to communicate with me and potentially work that's okay.

*Her religion* - Would prefer someone agnostic, spiritual or mildly athiest, but I can't say no to someone who is religious so long as their world views don't strongly clash with mine.

*Does she smoke, drink or use drugs?* - Preferably neither in excess. In moderation and/or the odd occasion is okay.

*Does she have any hobbies?* - Yeah. A passion or deep interest in something is nice. Bonus points if she does like to go outside, has a curiosity for the world around her and can enjoy physically challenging stuff sometimes.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - *

Your age: mid 20's


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Losti said:


> *How big breasts?* - I don't generally pay much attention to breasts....


Said no man ever.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

bigpapi said:


> _Removed_


Green text doesn't work here bubba.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Her age: 20-26

Hair color and length: blue > red > black

Eye color: doesn't matter

Skin color: pale or dark brown

Height: 160-165

What kind of body type: slim but not too slim like models are

How big breasts: medium

Makeup: no makeup or a little

Clothing style: informal and casual. I don't like overly fashionable clothing or formal dresses. Dresses modestly not too revealing.

What kind of personality: like Natalie portman's friend in Thor

Is she virgin: yeah. I feel betrayed/jealous if she isn't and I am.

Does she want a lot of sex: yes 

Does she have a lot of friends: no

Does she have social anxiety: only a little

Does she have any other mental illnesses: only a little

Her religion: no

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs: drinks occasionally, smokes rarely, doesn't do drugs

Does she have any hobbies: books, movies, TV shows that I like, reddit, video games

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf: pretty feet. Is into weird kinky stuff that I'm into

Your age:25
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equine24 (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't really have one. I've given up on that whole idea because it's simply a major fad to be in a constant relationship in society today. I do have attractions to a specific type but there's always a pet-peeve involved that I highly dislike. Most women I'm around are always on a cell phone looking down, which has turned me off completely and made me stick to unrealistic standards I follow.

I'm much too diverse and undesireable from the majority that the chances of finding the rare gem is unheard of. The many years I've been an outcast only leads to more isolation but has made me learn to enjoy what I like to do alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

doe deer said:


> wow i can't believe people actually have a type in such specific things.


Well the question is about what they would want in an "ideal" girlfriend not what they would actually accept and go out with in the real world. I'm sure most would accept far less in real life.


----------



## d0rado (Aug 27, 2015)

Female myself, but I've got a love for the ladies too so here goes

Her age - Youngest I'd say 16, oldest I'd be willing to go 19

Hair color and length - Short or long, doesn't matter. Color doesn't matter either, but I do find streaks of the "different" colors pretty like purple, blue, red, y'know like those colors it's aesthetic or whatever

Eye color - Doesn't matter. She'd probably have brown eyes tho seeing as they're most common

Skin color - I wanna say "doesn't matter" for this too but honestly I always loved white girls lmao

Height? - Either a couple inches short or tall of me (I'm 5'5")

What kind of body type? - Not too skinny, but I'd say thin or maybe athletic-sized. She can be THICK too whatever she wants

How big breasts? - This isn't a big deal to me honestly, I'd just say proportionate to her body lol

Makeup? How much? - Doesn't matter

Clothing style? Is she fashionable? - Yeah she's fashionable. Her style is up to her though (I've always loved streetwear / soft grunge)

What kind of personality? - Good sense of humor, understanding, compassionate, creative.

Is she virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does she want a lot of sex? - YUP!

Does she have a lot of friends? - She doesn't need to be popular. As long as she has social skills and can communicate well with others idgaf

Does she have social anxiety? - She could. Maybe.

Does she have any other mental illnesses? - I don't idealize/fantasize mental illness in people. I really don't. Having one myself it's just something I don't wish to be apart of me. So no.

Her religion - If she believes in God idc. If she's hardcore religious she's gotta go

Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - Doesn't matter, just can't be addicted and we cool

Does she have any hobbies? - I'd hope so. Would be ideal if she was artsy like me but I don't mind her hobbies as long as they're interesting

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She's cute and I love her. Idk her yet but I already love her

Your age: 17


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Age : 20-25 and 40-50
Hair color/length : Long, close to ginger 
Eye color : Don't care
Skin color : Pale white to tanned
Height : less than 165cm
Body type : Slim to slight curvy, but not gross espc. bottom (I hate big rear-ends)
Boobs : Don't care
Make up : No
Clothing : Casual, no preference otherwise
Personality - sympathetic, easy-going, funny, and weird
Virgin : Don't care
Does she want a lot of sex? Don't care
Does she have a lot of friends? A small circle of true friends
Does she have SA? - Yes, makes it relatable 
Does she have any other mental illnesses? Better not (maybe BPD / yandere?! but it could make my own life more nightmare-ish)
Religion ? non practicing
Drugs : better not, fine with smoking if not heavy and mild alcohol
Having the same interests would be a big plus : Anime, games, paranormal, and DXing


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Her age - 21-26ish
Hair color and length - Brunette, short, like a pixie cut or short bob
Eye color - Green
Skin color - White, with lots of freckles
Height? - 5'7
What kind of body type? - Thin and petite
How big breasts? - Small, like AA or A
Makeup? How much? - None most of the time -- she's cute enough without it AND she knows it. Maybe just a bit of lip gloss now and then.
Clothing style? Is she fashionable? Totally casual -- T-shirts, jeans and sneakers all the way. She doesn't care about name brands or fashion. Maybe a pantsuit when formal is required. But she's never afraid to show off a little skin, because "modesty" is dumb.
What kind of personality? - Open-minded, intelligent, logical, self-sufficient, optimistic
Is she virgin? - No!
Does she want a lot of sex? - Yes
Does she have a lot of friends? - A few, not a lot. And I'm her best friend.
Does she have social anxiety? - No, though she's introverted like me
Does she have any other mental illnesses? - Maybe mild Asperger's
Her religion - None, she's atheist and anti-religion like me
Does she smoke, drink or use drugs? - None of the above
Does she have any hobbies? - Computer gaming, reading. Maybe even Magic: The Gathering. Preferably NOT cooking because I love doing that myself.
Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal gf? - She's a tomboy, and has a successful career. She's NOT in a rush to get married at all, but willing to just live together for a long time. She doesn't want any children. She has a small tattoo or two -- nothing too flashy but interesting. Oh, and she's cool with going nude around the house a lot and sleeping nude, because that's what I do.

Your age: 32

Feel free to judge. IDGAF.


----------

